# Rift genauso wie WoW ?



## Lamatard (17. Februar 2011)

So, nach 2 Tagen! bin ich schon gelangweilt von Rift. Hatte gehofft das es besser wird.

+Punkte
+Quest stehen im Zusammenhang und werden gut angezeigt.
+Trotz voller Server konnte ich keine sichtbaren Lags beobachten.


-Punkte
-Grafik, da hätte man mehr mit machen können.
anstatt Grass, Büsche fast nur Bodentexturen.(billig) Gebe zu nach Two Worlds 2 bin ich immer noch verwöhnt, wie ein Spiel aus zu sehen hat.
Aber das ist Billig. Gebiet -klatsch - NPC - klatsch - Quests - klatsch ----

-Atmosphäre
Es gibt Questtexte, aber keine packende Geschichte, die einen mitreißt. Die Liebe zum Detail fehlt.

-ähnelt zu sehr WoW. Tastaturbelegung ist gleich, Interface .... wenig Inovative Ideen.


Ich bin froh das es die Open Beta gab. Jetzt weiß ich was ich nicht kaufen werde.
Werde die Woche zwar noch weiter spielen, vlt. kommt noch was packendes... glaubs aber nicht...
Und ja ich spiele seit 1 1/2 Jahren kein WoW mehr. Ich wollte mich für Rift entscheiden,
aber ist auch nix dolles. 
Spiel ich gar nix und warte auf Guild Wars 2.....


Ich empfehle jedem, jetzt die Chance zu nutzen und in die Open Beta rein zu schauen und sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2011)

Die Argumente finde ich etwas schwach. Gleiche Tastaturbelegung? Wenn du magst schieb ich dir die Sachen auf andere Tasten. Ist das dann ein Pluspunkt? 
Bodentexturen bin ich mir nicht sicher, achte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht drauf. Und Questtexte les ich eh nicht 

Aber richtig ist: jeder soll jetzt die Gelegenheit nutzen in die open Beta reinzuschauen.

Edit: Irre ich, oder sind da vorne Gras und Büsche?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber entweder hast du garnicht gespielt, oder du versuchst deine Anti-Rift MEinung mit Argumenten zu unterlegen, die entweder nicht stimmen, oder so haarsträubend sind, dass man sie nicht für voll nehmen kann.
Das UI ist voll anpassungsfähig, ne Hotkeyleiste, Minimap, Unitframe braucht ein MMO halt. Und ja, das hat auch WoW. KEys auf gleichen Tasten... also ich fass es nicht. ISt für dich ein Shooter auch genauso scheisse wie Shooter x, weil man mit ASWD läuft und der linken Maustaste schiesst?

Nujoa, jedem seine MEinung


----------



## Ermel1987 (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich finde das Spiel Klasse... 

Mal abgesehen davon das es eine Beta ist und kein vollendetes Spiel ist ist die Grafik bei maximaler Auflösung + Details etc. pp. doch schon großartig für ein MMO, besonders in den Instanzen und Raidinstanzen wurde sehr viel Wert auf Details und Atmosphere gelegt. WoW steht mit ihrer jahrealten Simpsons-Grafik sowieso nicht zur Debatte.

Interface und Co. sind ähnlich wie WoW aber nicht identisch! Aber welches MMO ähnelt nicht dem Nächsten? Ich sehe das eher positiv, bin ohne große Umstellung direkt klar gekommen.

Quests finde ich auch besser als in WoW weil sie nicht nach dem Schema "Geh in Wald und töte 5 Füchse" sind sonder immer kleine Storys erzählen und meist 3 - 8 Folgequests beinhalten. Auch das Gruppenquesten ist hier um einiges angenehmer als in WoW.


Wie Lamatard schon sagte sollte jeder die Gelegenheit nutzen und sich kostenlos die Beta runterladen und sich selber eine Meinung bilden.
Um einen Kollegen zu zitiren: "Mir persönlich gefällt Rift sehr gut, es scheint wirklich alles aus erfolgreichen MMO's vereint zu sein, stimmig verpackt und etwas aufgewertet."

Ich für meinen Teil kann nicht sagen das RIFT genauso schlecht ist wie WoW alleine schon wegen dem einzigartigen Klassensystem.
Ich freue mich aufs Release, MfG


----------



## Firun (17. Februar 2011)

Moderation: Ich habe aus aktuellen Anlass den Thread Titel bearbeitet und ergänzt.


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Moderation: Ich habe aus aktuellen Anlass den Thread Titel bearbeitet und ergänzt.



Richtig isset ja Firun, aber nu macht meine erste Zeile keinen SInn mehr :-/
Du Schlumpf!


----------



## skar1990 (17. Februar 2011)

also ich als WoW äääh  "verwöhnter" kann nur sagen die grafik von rift ist ein riesen fortschritt im MMO bereich... 
kein "gutes" MMO das ich bis jetzt gespielt habe hat so schöne grafik... 
dass es nichts oder nicht viel neues gibt... joa darüber kann man sich streiten die zusammensetzung der klassen ist so 
auf jeden fall noch nicht da gewesen jedenfalls nicht mit so viel kombinationsmöglichkeiten...
das mit den rissen ist abgewandelt von warhammer ja ok ...
ABER:
bedenke dass es schon soo viele spiele gab die das thema mmo schon ausgelutscht haben, dass es seehr schwierig geworden ist etwas VÖLLIG neues
zu erfinden was die spieler auch annehmen würden! 
zu den questtexten kann ich auch nichts sagen  ich lese immer nur die ziele story interessiert mich selten^^

schönen morgen noch ich werde jetzt an meinem geburtstag erstmal n tee für meinen grippegeplagten hals machen 
-.-^^

mfg


----------



## sc00p (17. Februar 2011)

Huhu,
Kann jetz noch kein passendes Statement abgeben, da es gerade noch am Runterladen ist (bei 350 kb/s dauerts etwas  ) aber von den Screenshots die ich bisher gesehen habe sieht die Grafik nicht soo schlecht aus wie du sieh beschreibst  Kann natürlich auch täuschen 

Ich finde vorallem das Klassensystem richtig gelungen, soweit ich das vom gelesenen beurteilen kann. Wie gesagt in 5 Stunden is der Download fertig, dann werde ich selber mal reinschnuppern und mir einen mächtigen Klingentänzer erstellen° *freu*

Und alles Gute @Skar :-)


----------



## skar1990 (17. Februar 2011)

danke dir


----------



## Treymoure (17. Februar 2011)

Also die -Punkte die der TE da aufgezählt hat sind ja wohl etwas "lächerlich"...


es haben so ziemlich alle MMORGs die gleiche bzw. ne ähnliche Tastenbelegung... wenn man mit ner 0815-Belegung spielt wie sie für Anfänger gedacht ist, braucht man sich net beschweren - bei Shootern ist es auch jedes mal WASD, strg, space, shift und 2 Maustasten --> aber das ist es eben - intuitiv zu bedienen - wer's sich net auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpasst ist selbst schuld.

Für das Interface gilt das gleiche - es gibt nen richtig netten GUI-Editor - wer ihn nicht nutzt --> selbst schuld


Zum Thema Grafik: Entweder soltest Du dir nen Rechner zulegen der mehr als "Niedrig" bei den Grafikeinstellungen zulässt oder deinen Augenarzt/Optiker für ein beratendes Gespräch konsultieren... ich habe haufenweise Gras und Büsche - und durch die Licht-/Schatteneffekte wirkt die Grafik sehr stimmig - mag sein, dass sie net mit net 2Worlds2 mithalten kann - aber merkste watt - Du vergleichst Online- mit Offline-Spielen --> das wäre wie Zitronen mit eingelegten Gruken zu vergleichen --> sauer sind beide trotzdem ist eins Obst das andere Gemüse...


Zu dem Punkt mit der Story: Wenn man sich nur die Zusammenfassung von Quests durchliest hast Du wohl recht, da kommt nix bei raus - wenn man mal genauer drauf eingeht passt's komischerweise doch zusammen. Merkwürdigerweise steht auch so ziemlich alles im Zusammenhang mit der Hauptgeschichte - die man allerdings auch nicht mitbekommt wenn man weder liest noch sich die Videos anschaut weil man fix durchrushen muss um dann in nem Forum seiner Wahl Beiträge zu verfassen wie schlecht doch alles ist.


Wenn Du lieber vorziehst nichts zu spielen tu das und warte meinetwegen auch auf GW2 - um dann wieder nen Tread u erstellen wie schlecht es doch ist und wie sehr es GW1 gleicht... - aber eindeutig FALSCHE Informationen posten ist auch net das wahre...


----------



## Firun (17. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Richtig isset ja Firun, aber nu macht meine erste Zeile keinen SInn mehr :-/
> Du Schlumpf!



Habe ihn mit einem Spannenden Kommentar entfernt


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Habe ihn mit einem Spannenden Kommentar entfernt



Du Schelm


----------



## skar1990 (17. Februar 2011)

hehe guter kommentar beim entfernen ^^
gefällt^^


----------



## Lintflas (17. Februar 2011)

@TE: 

Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? 


Sehr schwache Argumente, wenn man da überhaupt von Argumenten sprechen kann.

- Die Grafik gehört definitiv zum besten, was dieses Genre bisher geboten hat.
 Was Du über Bodentexturen und mangelnde Büsche schreibst, ist schlicht falsch.
- Die Quests sind MMO-Standard, aber es ist sehr wohl ein roter Faden in der Handlung zu erkennen.
- Das Interface ist erstklassig. Man kann jedes Detail beliebig anordnen und die Größe entsprechend einstellen.

Auf deinen restlichen Kauderwelsch gehe ich gar nicht erst ein ...


----------



## Karvon (17. Februar 2011)

Muss auch sagen, dass es mir ein zu typisches MMORPG ist. Da fehlt 1 Features oder so sonst hätte ich es gerne gespielt und nicht nur die beta

-Housing

dannn hätte es sich zumindest wo abgehoben und ich als verwöhnter RP MMORPG spieler wäre befriedigt.

Das mit den Tastenbelegungen muss ich sagen finde ich toll zudem es einen Punkt gibt wo man makros, tastenbelegung usw imporieren kann. Grafik soll schlecht sein? Also ich bitte dich...Klassen finde ich auch sehr toll, aber meiner mMn zu stark oder kommt mir das nur so vor. Der Schurke als Waldläufer hat ein Tier und haut schon alles mit dem Bogen um. Quests und Setting finde ich auch sehr toll.

Also alles in allem ist das Spiel eine Überraschung wobei ich aber keine Neuerungen sehe und es nicht kaufe. 

Klassensystem gabs schon (GW,RoM,....)
Grafik/Setting (AoC,HdRO)
Quests fand toll
Und der Rest ist halt kopiert....

Man hätte ja mehr draus machen könnnen.


Mfg


----------



## Fluti (17. Februar 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> So, nach 2 Tagen! bin ich schon gelangweilt von Rift. Hatte gehofft das es besser wird.
> 
> +Punkte
> +Quest stehen im Zusammenhang und werden gut angezeigt.
> ...




Dein plus punkte sind ja schonmal gut. Was man noch erwähnen kann, das selbst bei einer Invasion von Rissen RIFT immernoch ohne Probleme läuft. Keine Serverlaggs, kein Serverabschmieren oder sonst was. Wenn ich da an WoW denke, sobald mal 100-Mann-Raids sind brechen die Server zusammen.
Aber dein Minus Punkte sind ja mal sowas von lächerlich. Keine Ahnung was du für einen Schrott PC hast, aber bei mir auf Ultra Details hat RIFT bisher die schönste Grafik. Allein schon weil RIFT nicht auf einer alten Engine aufbaut, so wie es noch immer WoW tut. Ich mein auch nach 6 Jahren sollte Blizzard sich mal überlegen die Engine zu wechseln, auch wenn es mehr aufwand ist. Aber immer wieder versuchen die uralte Engine, die in keinem Spiel mehr vorhanden ist, mit Patches und Addons aufzubügel, ist nicht die Lösung. Allein schon weil dadurch einfach mehr Laggs entstehen. 
Keine packende geschichte?! Hm, dann hast du wohl nicht richtig aufgepasst. Es gibt zwei arten von Quests. Nebenquests und die Kampagnenquests. 
Gleiche Tastaturbelegung. Also sowas ist ja mal das lächerlichste was ich überhaupt gehört hab. Wie sollte die Belegung denn sonst aussehn. Auf 1,2,3,4 laufen? Fähigkeiten auf dem Numblock, oder wie? Also ne, sowas ist lächerlich! Wenn se dir nicht passt dann änder sie doch, dafür gibts die möglichkeit. 

Sorry aber sowas ist ein typischer Hater-Post, die in den nächsten Tagen noch öfters kommen. Naja aber immerhin dann schonmal einer weniger in einem neuen Spiel, der nur am rumflamen ist. 

Ich sags mal knall hart. Die ganzen hater können bei ihrem alten mist bleiben. Die ganzen WoW freaks, die noch immer nicht einsehn, das Blizzard WoW selber zerstört, können von mir aus dort bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. Verschont uns mit diesem, "Ey, alter ist das scheiße" gerede.


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. Februar 2011)

Karvon schrieb:


> Muss auch sagen, dass es mir ein zu typisches MMORPG ist. Da fehlt 1 Features oder so sonst hätte ich es gerne gespielt und nicht nur die beta
> 
> -Housing
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob du mit GW und RoM Guild Wars und Runes of Magic meinst, aber wenn ja, ich hab in beiden Spielen Endgame Chars und mein Charaktersystem ist komplett anders oO


----------



## Bellae (17. Februar 2011)

Für eine Beta spielt es sich richtig gut - die meisten kennen die WoW Beta nichtmal, denn hätten einige von denen die erst viel später zu BC / LK angefangen haben die WoW beta gespielt hätten sie es eventuell da schon in die Tonne gekloppt. Gebt Rift eine Chance, und das geht nur über viele Betatests und Ideen / Kritik / Lob / Feedback im Forum, ein Onlinerollenspiel lebt von der Community - genau so ist WoW auch groß geworden, leider etwas zu kommerziell und mainstream like aber das ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## Bandit 1 (17. Februar 2011)

Also Grafisch gefällt mir Herr der Ringe besser - ist aber nur meine Meinung (beide auf fast alles max. eingestellt)

Was mir an Rift gar nicht gefällt sind die recht leblosen Charaktere, Pets und vor allem Mounts. Springt mal mit einem... ^^

Aber das kann ja noch werden.

Des weitern haben sie den alten Warhammer-Fehler immer noch drin. Tanks, Heiler oder Melees die erst zu den Mobs müssen
kriegen schlechtere Belohnungen an den Rifts als Mega DDs bzw. Fernkämpfer. So war es auf jeden Fall gestern in unserer Gruppe.
(wir waren 4 Freunde mit unterschiedlichen Klassen)

Sonst ist es eigentlich ganz ok. Der WOW Killer (auch wenn das eine abgenutzte Phrase ist), ist es nicht.


----------



## Kwatamehn (17. Februar 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Also Grafisch gefällt mir Herr der Ringe besser - ist aber nur meine Meinung (beide auf fast alles max. eingestellt)



Mich würde interessieren ob ich irgendwas falsch mache?

Ich hab HdRo f2p runtergeladen und angespielt - bei meinem Rechner natürlich alles auf Max und finde es gelinde gesagt potthässlich. Viell. gibts ja irgendwo noch versteckte Einstellungen
oder kA.


Ich denke aber das Problem liegt daran, dass HdRo realistischere Grafik hat, keinen Comicstil (wie WoW eben und bald Star Wars).
Die war als es rauskam mehr oder weniger aktuell und hübsch anzusehen - mittlerweile merkt man ihr aber weit mehr an, dass sie veraltet ist, als es bei WoW auffällt (was auch der Grund ist,
warum auch Star Wars ähnlichen Grafikstil nimmt).


Rift ist jetzt halt wieder richtig aktuell (für ein MMO) und von daher hübscher.....


----------



## Kafka (17. Februar 2011)

Öhm RIFT ist kein vergleich zu WOW, das EINTIGE was die beiden Games gemeinsam haben ist das Interface (das so aber in soziemlich jeden MMO aussieht, weils einfach praktisch ist) und das die Berufe ziemlich ähnlich sind. Sonst ähnelt RIFT wirklich äher Warhammer Online, nur das die öffendlichen Quests in RIFT besser umgesetzt sind. In meinen Augen hat RIFT mit WoW nicht mehr gemeinsam, wie mit jeden anderen MMO, und das ist auch kein Problem, weil RIFT nunmal ein MMO ist!


----------



## Firun (17. Februar 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Öhm RIFT ist kein vergleich zu WOW



Naja man könnte jetzt einwerfen das es in Rift und WoW Gebiete mit dem selben Namen gibt nämlich den Dämmerwald und den Silberwald, das Ödlande lasse ich mal außen vor von daher finde ich den Thread schon berechtigt, aber solche Sachen müssen unter keinen Umstand Negativ sein.


----------



## Evereve (17. Februar 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> anstatt Grass, Büsche fast nur Bodentexturen.(billig)



Will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber hast du mal deine Grafikeinstellung überprüft? 
Ich habe die Grafik auf Ultra gestellt und sehe überall Gras, Büsche, Steine etc. Außerdem erkennt man an vielen Punkten Liebe zum Detail. Hast du zB schon mal unter Wasser gekämpft? Sobald du unter die Wasseroberfläche tauchst, verändert sich der Sound auf einmal, wird dumpfer, raunt. Man hat das Gefühl, man steckt wirklich mit dem Kopf unter Wasser. 

Wenn man das Spiel so vom ersten Grafikeindruck schon mit anderen Spielen vergleichen mag, würde ich eher sagen es sieht wie eine Mischung aus Warhammer und Aion aus.
Aber mit Wow hat es nun wirklich nicht viel gemeinsam. 
Ich spiele Wow jetzt seit rund 6 Jahren und kann wenig Parallelen feststellen. Weder die Mobs, noch die Chars, Mounts oder sonst was erinnern an Wow.
Das Interface mag zwar dem von Wow ähneln, aber das Grundschema von wegen Minimap rechts oben, unten Aktionsleisten usw findest du in so gut wie jedem MMO. Und das RIFT UI bekommt von mir einen ganz gewaltigen Pluspunkt, nämlich die flexible Gestaltung. Verschieben, Vergrößern und Verkleinern wie man will, ein Traum. 
Das was Firun zu den Gebieten sagt ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, aber mir persönlich eigentlich relativ egal. Was interessiert es mich, ob ein Gebiet jetzt Dämmerwald oder Finsterwald heißt?


----------



## Locopoco (17. Februar 2011)

Die Bedienung ist sehr nahe an WOW, ist sie aber auch in HDRO, WAR, Aion, Age Of Conan. Für mich ein Vorteil, man ist schnell drin und kommt sofort klar.

Die Grafik ist meiner Meinung nach auch das Beste was ich in einem MMORPG bis jetzt gesehen habe. Und dabei sind die Systemvoraussetzungen noch nicht mal besonders hoch.

Die Story, ist mir persönlich ziemlich wurst, in einem Onlinerollenspiel brauche ich für meinen Teil keine durchgehend spannen inszinerte Handlung. Dafür gibt es Offline Rollenspiele oder Adventure...

Mir macht es sehr viel Spass. Aktuell bin ich Level 19, es gibt genug Quests, Handwerk geht gut von der Hand (die Gegenstände sind sogar besser als Questbelohnungen oder die meisten Drops). Meine ersten Instanzbesuch muß ich jetzt mal angehen, mal sehen ob die schon am Anfang mehr zu bieten haben als nur "tank n' spank".

Und was Bugs angeht, hab ich nur wenige entdecken können und wenn dann nur ärgerliche Dinge wie herumspringende mobs oder Darstellungsfehler und keine Totalaussetzer.


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2011)

Im Beta Forum werden die Instanzen kaum als schwer erachtet.
Spielerisch alles so lala, Equip bremst wenn überhaupt.

Beispiel die neue 40er Instanz: User erzählt davon, wie sie ohne Wipe und ohne KEnntnis von Bossmechaniken im ersten Run durch sind.
Da darf man nur hoffen, dass die Instanzen auf den heroischen Grade extrem im Schwierigkeitsgrad anziehen.


----------



## Allifighter (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich Spiele Rift jetzt erst seit der Beta 6 und es hat mir persönlich bisher sehr gut gefallen und bringt mit den Rissen auch etwas Abwechslung in den Quest Alltag und man sammelt somit auch Währungen für besseres Equip.

Von der Grafik her gefällt es mir auch sehr gut nur es könnten etwas mehr Gräser und so vorhanden sein ich fand es in HDRO immer recht Nice in den Wald gebieten wegen der tollen Pflanzen Bewegungen und schatten spiele was mir in Rift noch etwas fehlt aber gut es ist eine Beta aber dafür recht fehlerfrei muß man sagen.

Die Server scheinen auch sehr Stabil zu laufen was ich bei WoW mittlerweile sehr vermisse da sind meine Latenzen unter aller sau.

Zum Interface kann ich nur sagen schön gemacht und einfach gehalten es ist gut anzupassen und so sollte es auch sein. Wenn man jetzt aber auch sagt es ähnelt WoW wie viele Spieler haben denn noch das Standard Interface dort? Ich kenne da leider nur mich und das seit 6 Jahren.

Talentbäume fand ich am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber gut man muß sich halt einarbeiten. Die vielen Möglichkeiten finde ich aber sehr gut.

Ich hoffe das Rift sich gut halten wird und eine menge Spieler zufrieden stellen wird.

Ich selber werde da ich es schon lange vor hatte und kein gescheites MMO gefunden habe außer StarWars Old Republic was noch nicht auf dem Markt ist  . Endlich mit
dem mir zu langweilig gewordenen WoW aufhören und zu Rift wechseln da es in meinen Augen doch sehr anders ist als WoW und mir Spaß bringt.


----------



## Gradash (17. Februar 2011)

Meine Meinung zu Rift:

Positiv:
- geniale Grafik, besser geht es wohl momentan nicht - darüber kann man sich schlichtweg nicht beschweren
- solides Questsystem - es wird aber nichts grundlegend neu erfunden
- Rifts als dynamische Public-Quests bringen die Spieler zusammen & entwickeln eine gewisse Dynamik zur Gruppenbildung, aus der viel hervorgeht (spontanes open - PvP beispielsweise)
- PvP ist unkompliziert, dynamisch und schnell
- keine eindeutige Einteilung in Gut/Böse bei den Fraktionen - das führt zu ausgeglicheneren Fraktionen und mehr Spielspaß für alle
- momentan kein vorherrschende BiS - Gehabe oder vorherrschende Skillungen - die Communitiy ist weitaus freundlicherweise als die von beispielsweise WoW
- keine Arena, die das PvP zerstört
und einige andere Faktoren, die ich aber selbst noch nicht erleben konnte, aber die sich sehr interessant anhören


Negativ:
- die Frage des Endcontents steht nach wie vor im Raum - sind die Instanzen / Raids schwer genug ?
- ältere Rechnern, die WoW gut darstellen, stellen Rift grafisch nicht unbedingt so gut dar


mehr fällt mir gerade eigentlich nicht ein :>


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Im Beta Forum werden die Instanzen kaum als schwer erachtet.
> Spielerisch alles so lala, Equip bremst wenn überhaupt.
> 
> Beispiel die neue 40er Instanz: User erzählt davon, wie sie ohne Wipe und ohne KEnntnis von Bossmechaniken im ersten Run durch sind.
> Da darf man nur hoffen, dass die Instanzen auf den heroischen Grade extrem im Schwierigkeitsgrad anziehen.



Interessant... Ich kenn nur Feenini aus Beta5 und Finstere Tiefen aus Beta6. Ich würd sie nicht unbedingt als leicht bezeichnen. 
Hab zwar keine Ahnung, wie unser Tank geskillt war, aber da kam teilweise schon ordentlich Haue rein, allerdings sind die Bosse in der Feenini wirklich nur Tank`n`Spank.
Und in den Finsteren Tiefen sind die Bosse auch nicht ohne, beim Spinnenboss muss man sehr schnell reagieren, um die Sichtlinie zu brechen, sonst wird man eingesponnen der Kokon muss von Mitspielern zerstört werden (woher kenn ich das nur ). Wenn es den Heiler trifft ist nicht so toll...
Der Trash ist auf jedenfall wirklich nur Trash (bis nach dem ersten Boss in den Tiefen^^). Beim Alchemisten hat man es mit 2 Adds zu tun, die ordentliche Kellen schlagen, während der Boss im Hintergrund Bomben wirft und Flächen in Brand steckt.


----------



## La Saint (17. Februar 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> So, nach 2 Tagen! bin ich schon gelangweilt von Rift. Hatte gehofft das es besser wird.


Leider muß ich dem TE recht geben. Nur zwei Tage reingeschaut und schon ist die Luft raus. Man sieht wo es hingeht, und wendet sich enttäuscht ab. 

Natürlich ist nach so kurzen Zeit jeder Versuch müßig ein Gesamturteil abzugeben. Man müßte erstmal einen Char hochleveln, den Großteil des Contents kennen und bei allen Klassen die wichtigsten Skillungen gespielt haben. Wenn es denn ein neues Spiel wäre. Ist es aber nicht. Es ist ein kleines WoW-Light, das sich selbst zu ernst nimmt und an keiner Stelle an das Original heranreicht.

Gut, das ist jetzt weder ehrenrührig noch neu. Trion ist genau mit diesem Anspruch angetreten. Das Spiel ist für den Massenmarkt konzipiert, exakt auf den WoW-Spieler zugeschnitten und ein Versuch, sich von dem großen Kuchen ein Stück abzuschneiden. Sprich Kohle zu machen. Mal schauen, ob es klappt. Letztendlich hängt es an den WoW-Spielern und daran, ob sie bereit sind für gerade Hauswände ein perfektioniertes Spiel gegen B-Ware einzutauschen.

Denn "B" ist Rift tatsächlich. Egal wo man hinschaut, alles ist lieblos zusammengeschustert. Trion hat nicht etwa ein Feature aus einem anderen Spiel genommen, es aufpoliert, verbessert und eigene Ideen hinzugefügt, nein, man hat dieses Feature lediglich mit dem geringstmöglichsten Aufwand kopiert.

Der einzige sichtbare Unterschied zu WoW ist die Grafik. Wobei mit Grafik ja üblicherweise nicht Texturen und deren Anordnung gemeint ist, sondern das optische Umfeld in seiner Gesamtheit. Also Landschaft, Chars, Animation und Effekte. Vielleicht sollte man statt von Grafik lieber von Ambiente reden. Ok, das ist bei Rift tatsächlich mehr oder weniger eigenständig. Aber besser? Wie kann man denn auf DIE Schiene kommen?

Wer ansprechende Optik und Vielfalt bei den Chars und deren Animation will, der sollte Aion spielen. Da kann man sehen was Nahe der Perfektion bedeutet. Bei der Animation von Tieren ist immer noch WoW ungeschlagen. Die Laufanimationen bei Rift sind genauso grottig wie bei Warhammer und Meilen von den geschmeidigen Bewegungen einer WoW-Katze oder eines WoW-Raptors entfernt. Wer eine stimmige, glaubwürde Landschaft will, der sollte mal bei AoC reinschauen, die hatten das schon vor bald 3 Jahren. Bei den optischen Effekten, also Wetter, Casting, Feuer, Rauch, wird Rift sogar von dem fast 5 Jahre alten WoW geschlagen. Von den modernen Spielen wie AoC oder Aion garnicht zu reden. Sogar beim Ambiente, den nutzlosen kleinen Dingen, ist WoW besser als Rift. Hat bei Rift jemand eine Biene um die Ecke fliegen sehen, hat sich ein Türschild im Wind bewegt? Nein, natürlich nicht. Die Welt in Rift ist einfach nur steril. Genauso lieblos zusammengehauen wie der Rest des Spiels.

Ich habe ja nichts dagegen, das die Leute WoW-Klone machen. Aber diese sollte zumindest einen Hauch von Innovation haben und mit einer gewissen Inspiration gemacht worden sein. Schauen wir doch mal auf die anderen WoW-ähnlichen Spiele. AoC hat eine glaubwürdige Welt ohne Elfen und Zwerge und einen starken Kontext. HdRO ist eine begehbare Geschichte. Warhammer hat sein pvp/pvr und die Rifts (ja, genau, Rifts. Das heißt dort zwar anders, hat aber die gleiche Funktion wie hier). Aion hat seine Flügel und seine Festungsraids. Ganz abgesehen von der genialen Grafik. Aber was ist das Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Rift? Die blaue Schrift bei den Questtexten?

Selbstverständlich werde ich mir Rift kaufen und einen Char auf Maxlevel bringen (soweit das mit einer einzigen Prepaidkarte möglich ist). Aber nicht aus Überzeugung, sondern aus Langeweile. Und um mitreden zu können. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel schon jetzt tot. Noch vor Release.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Kryos (17. Februar 2011)

Wer Warhammer Online gespielt hat wird merken, dass sich das Spiel aussieht, aufgebaut ist und organisiert ist wie Warhammer Online nur diesmal mit einer dicken Prise World of Warcraft Benutzerführung/Interface. 

Mir gefällt Rift recht gut, aber so wie es ist wird es mangels wirklich eigenständiger Ideen (viele Klassen hatten alt MMOs, Invasionen durch Portale fast jedes MMO dort halt nur zeitlich begrenzte Events) zwar Fans finden aber ich denke auf längere Sicht wird es den Weg von Herr der Ringe gehen (F2P dafür lebts weiter) oder Warhammer Online (schrumpft langsam zusammen und stirbt dann mangels Abos). 

Ich denke die 49 Euro + Freimonat ist es allemal wert - dauerhaftes Abo... eher nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Februar 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> So, nach 2 Tagen! bin ich schon gelangweilt von Rift. Hatte gehofft das es besser wird.
> 
> +Punkte
> +Quest stehen im Zusammenhang und werden gut angezeigt.
> ...



Tasturbelegung und Interface als Minus anzurechnen halte ich für Schwachfug. Wenig Innovation kann sein, ja. Bisher sieht es danach aus. Die Grafik empfinde ich bisher auch nur als Mittelmaß. Hab bisher aber auch noch nicht soviel gesehen.
Liebe zum Detail? Mmh...für mich zu früh, als das ich das beurteilen könnte.


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel schon jetzt tot. Noch vor Release.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Würde ich nicht behaupten.
Ein großer Aspekt, der den Start von Rift von anderen MMOs unterscheiden wird ist die Spielbarkeit. Gute Performance, stabile Server, schnelles Handeln der Entwickler. Viele MMOs haben ihre Spieler auf dem LEvelweg vergrault, das wird in Rift in deutlich geringerem Maße geschehen.

Woran Rift scheitern könnte ist das Endgame. Deswegen würde ich jetzt noch nicht von einem toten Spiel reden. Denn das Endgame, die Schwierigkeit, die Motivation da weiter zu kommen sind bisher unbekannt.

Vielleicht mag für dich die Welt so sein, wie du sie beschreibst, dennoch interessiert mich das zum Beispiel absolut nicht.
Ich mag die Rifts, wobei sie gerne etwas knackiger sein könnten und übereifrige DDs schneller umkippen könnten.

Alles in allem bin ich zuversichtlich in Rift bis zum Endgame zu spielen und dort dann auch mein Unwesen zu treiben. Und das habe ich in Vanguard nicht geschafft (knapp davor), in Aion nicht (Grind Grind Grind zu Release, zweiter Anlauf durch die Community/Server-Imbalance aufgehört), in Warhammer nicht (PvE anspruchslos, PvP eine Farce zu Release) und in weiteren auch nicht.

Aber man wirds sehen


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> ...



Absoluter Blödsinn.
Ich war nach dem guten Tutorial auch erstmal etwas enttäuscht als ich in die normale Startzone kam, aber ab Level 10 - 12 zog der Spielspaß wieder stark an - mehr hast du in 2 Tagen sicher nicht erreicht  Auch WoW, Aion, AoC oder HDRO sind anfangs extrem langweilig, man muss sich erst "einleben" und kennt sich noch kaum aus, denn ganz ehrlich, von der Spielmechanik und Dynamik hast du, auch wenn du das glaubst, in 2 Tagen noch nichts gemerkt.

Rift macht genausoviel anders wie all die anderen MMO´s auch. Was hat Warhammer denn mehr als WoW? Gut, die öffentlichen Quests, hast du in perfektionierter Form in Rift auch. HDRO? Fällt mir momentan nichts ein was HDRO wirklich anders macht - im Gegenteil, es ist noch viel gemächlicher, EQ2? Ebenfalls vom Spielprinzip das selbe wie WoW.

Rift mag viel kopieren, aber genau das ist es was der Großteil der Spieler wollen! Anderes Kampfsystem wie in DCUO oder AoC? Schlug fehl. Auch ich muss sagen, ich möchte einfach ein ganz normales Themepark MMO a la WoW, EQ, WAR und wie sie alle heißen - und Rift bietet das momentan in perfektionierter form.

Von Lieblosigkeit erkenne ich nichts, die Spielwelt ist wunderschön, die Features wirken durchdacht - nicht jeder Blödsinn wurde eingebaut/kopiert, nur Sachen die wirklich hineinpassen. Rift ist seit Ewigkeiten das erste MMO, wo ich mich in der Landschaft hinstelle und Fotos mache, weil die Spielwelt einmal nicht so steril ist. Rift hat eine Atmosphäre, in die ich gern eintauche und da ist es mir egal, das ich die Features teilweise schon kenne. Als ich das erste mal vorm Sanktum stand und dann hineinging, mit der epischen Musik im Hintergrund, aus solchen Gründen spiel ich MMO´s, nicht um mit einem neuartigen Kampfsystem mich durch 100 Mobgruppen zu schnetzeln - das ist in meinen Augen lieblos.

Jedem seine Meinung, aber ich finde, das man es sich nicht erlauben darf, nach 2 Tagen(!!) eine Meinung von einem MMO zu haben. Außer von den 0815 Asia Grind MMO´s, da gehts mir genauso. Aber Rift is definitiv ein "Triple-A-Titel", selbst wenn ich Anfangs selbst sehr skeptisch war. Immerhin bin ich seit Dezember bei der Beta dabei und fand die ersten 10 Level so langweilig, das ich erst in der Beta 6, nachdem mir wirklich langweilig war, weiterlevelte und es mir mittlerweile soo viel Spaß macht, das ich bereut hätte, es aufzugeben.


----------



## ForumUniversale (17. Februar 2011)

Ich finde das Startgebiet ähnelt Warhammer Online.


----------



## Ashgard (17. Februar 2011)

Da muss ich meinem Vorredner recht geben. Bin seit Beta 5 dabei und hab "damals" mit lvl 5-6 auch 
gedacht, das Spiel ist nett aber nicht mehr. Mit lvl 10-12 rum zieht das Spiel dann jedoch merklich an
und beginnt unheimlich Spass zu machen.

Weswegen ich jetzt auch die Beta 7 vorbeigehen lasse und mir lieber beim Release im März alles
in Ruhe ansehe 

Ok, mein Rechner ist derzeit kaputt, auch ein Grund warum Beta 7 nicht gespielt wird ^^


----------



## Sin (17. Februar 2011)

Also Hdro ist es genau umgekehrt, habe jede Menge Chars 1-20, alles was danach kommt find ich langweilig und öde 
Ich teste in Rift momentan nur die verschiedenen klassen von 1-6 um in etwa ein feeling für diese zu bekommen um zu wissen welche ich Spiele. Ein eigenes Fazit werde ich mir erst nach meinen 30 Tagen Spielzeit bilden, vorher ist das Imho unmöglich, weil ein Spiel aus mehr besteht als nur dem Startgebiet.


----------



## Blackout1091 (17. Februar 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> -Punkte
> -Grafik, da hätte man mehr mit machen können.
> anstatt Grass, Büsche fast nur Bodentexturen.(billig) Gebe zu nach Two Worlds 2 bin ich immer noch verwöhnt, wie ein Spiel aus zu sehen hat.
> Aber das ist Billig. Gebiet -klatsch - NPC - klatsch - Quests - klatsch ----
> ...



1. Grafik..ich find die Grafik gut dafür außerdem muss man dabei bedenken das nicht jeder ein top pc hat..
Also Grafik für ein MMO richtig gut 

2.Atmosphäre..naja wenn du es schon mit WoW vergleichst dann frag ich mich wie man auf die Aussage "Die Liebe zum Detail fehlt " treffen kann..
Sehe ich nicht so..gerade mit den Rissen und sowas..
Aber das ist auch Ansichtssache

3. Ähnelt zu sehr WoW das Interface Kritik???? Das WoW Interface ist meiner Meinung richtig gut und einfach zu durchschauen..also warum nicht kopieren?
Find ich in Ordnung..
Und das mit der Tastaturbelegung dazu sag ich nur erst denken dann sprechen Kollege  


Ob das Spiel ein Hit wird ist eine andere Frage..das wir schwierig..aber ich werds wohl aufjedenfall testen


----------



## Fluti (17. Februar 2011)

@

* La Saint*
Sorry aber mit dir würde ich persönlich keine einzige Diskussion beginnen, da du so sehr von WoW überzeugt bist.

World of Warcraft:

Grafik wird mit jedem Addon/Patch aufgebessert + alte Engine = Laggs
Bugs die inzwischen schon Jahre im Spiel sind, wurden noch immer nicht behoben
Entwickler nehmen keine Tipps von der Com an, sondern machen alles so wie sie wollen
Einheitsbrei, immer und immer wieder ein und das selbe
Klassen werden tot gepatcht
GMs freundlich? Nein, antworten kommen in form von Makros mit verweis auf die Hotline
...
...
...

RIFT:

Grafik ist neu + neuere Engine = Keine Laggs, selbst bei einer großen Invasion
Bugs werden sehr schnell behoben. So bei mir in der Beta 5, Bug gemeldet am nächsten WE war der weg
Entwickler kommunizieren mit den Spielern. So gestern bei mir, GM schreibt mich an ob denn alles in Ordnung ist ect.
Einheitsbrei? Nein, es gibt nicht DIE Klasse, sondern jede ist irgendwie anders
Klassenpatches kann man noch nichts zu sagen
GMs sind freundlich und bemüht
...
...
...


Und auch an dich, wenn kein Entwickler von anderen Spielen etwas kopieren würde, würde es keine neuen Spiele mehr geben. Aber für dich extra, WoW hatte damals auch nur alles kopiert! WoW wurde nur so beliebt wegen Warcraft!

Und doch, die Grafik ist deutlich besser als in WoW. Was ist so toll an der alten WoW Grafik? Das Feuereffekte mal aufpoliert wurden. Sorry aber im vergleich zu Rift sind Feuerdarstellungen in WoW einfach nur ein Witz. Schonmal die Lava gesehn? WOW hammer Lava echt, ein paar rote und Schwarze Flecken. Schonmal die Bäume im Wald von Elwynn von oben gesehn? Nein? Dann tu dies mal. Mal schaun ob dir da was auffält. Richtig, die schaun alle gleich aus. 
Hast du in WoW schonmal eine Biene fliegen sehn? ich glaube nicht!

Aber naja, Hater-Post ftw, gelle!


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> *La Saint*
> Sorry aber mit dir würde ich persönlich keine einzige Diskussion beginnen, da du so sehr von WoW überzeugt bist.
> 
> World of Warcraft:
> ...


Antworten im Quote


----------



## Kizna (17. Februar 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> Grafik ist neu + neuere Engine = Keine Laggs, selbst bei einer großen Invasion




Auch wenn ich selber von Rift begeistert bin, dem kann ich überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Rechner besorgt und Rift lagt bei hocher Grafikeinstellung wie sonst was. Merkwürdig ist allerdings, dass ich mit meinem Gammel-Laptop alles problemlos auf Ultra spielen kann. Dem Gesetz zu folge, dass der User das Problem ist, habe ich einen guten Freund kommen lassen, der seit zehn Jahren als Computertechniker arbeitet. Der hat meinen PC über drei Stunden auf Herz und Nieren getestet, vergleiche mit anderen Spielen gezogen und am Ende Trion verflucht. Vor allem bin ich da kein Einzelfall. Es häufen sich Beschwerden, dass Rift auf vielen guten PC's um einiges schlechter läuft, als auf schlechteren.

Ich persöhnlich hoffe auf den Start des Spiels, denn dort wird dann endlich auf en Finalen Client umgeschaltet.


----------



## Cantharion (17. Februar 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> World of Warcraft:
> Grafik wird mit jedem Addon/Patch aufgebessert + alte Engine = Laggs
> Komisch, ich habe keine laggs.
> Bugs die inzwischen schon Jahre im Spiel sind, wurden noch immer nicht behoben
> ...


Will damit nicht sagen dass in WoW alles gut und in Rift alles schlecht ist. Beide Games haben Vor- und Nachteile.
Ob Rift irgendwann den gleichen Erfolg hat wie WoW oder bald als F2P endet wird sich zeigen. (mal ganz krass augedrückt)
Habe Rift nochnicht Probe gespielt, werde das aber auf jeden Fall tun und es weiterspielen wenn es mir Spaß macht.


----------



## Hobell (17. Februar 2011)

So dan mal ein wort zu den vielen MMORPG,es ist doch jedes gleich aufgebaut was sinn ist eines MMORPG levlen,Items farmen und Raids.Ich kenne jetzt Rift nicht aber es ist das selbe wie alle MMORPG Leveln, Farmen ,Raids.So nach 5monaten sagt man dan sich ist ja doch nix anderes als WOW.
Und es wird anfangen Langweilig zuwerden ich, habe Aion gespielt als es zum ende von wow nix mehr zu tuhen gab bis Cata rauskam.Klar war es was anderes alls wow aber ich merkte dan schnell das es das selber war nur ein wenig anderst aufgebaut,ok die grafik ist schon besser wie wow aber was nützt mir das wen die ganze spielmechanik mir nicht gefällt.

Somit bin ich bis heute bei wow geblieben.Und noch eins sei gesagt es wird immer einen egal welches MMORPG man spielt was nicht passen,und das es auch fehler gibt ist doch normal oder das mit ein patch irgent was verändert wird wo ein nicht gefällt ist auch normal.Dan sollt man am besten kein 
 MMORPG spielen.

Und egal welches MMORPG noch auf den Markt kommen es wird immer eine kopie bleiben von wow und was sagt uns das das eine kopie nie so gut sein kann als das orginal.


----------



## Ashgard (17. Februar 2011)

Hobell schrieb:


> Und egal welches MMORPG noch auf den Markt kommen es wird immer eine kopie bleiben von wow und was sagt uns das das eine kopie nie so gut sein kann als das orginal.




Danke. YMMD!


----------



## Lamatard (17. Februar 2011)

Vieleicht bin auch einfach nur mmo Müde....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mein sowas
oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Two Worlds 2....

Bei Rift sind es nur Bodentexturen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@Lari ... auf deinem Bild seh ich auch nur Bodentexturen... klar paar Baüme hinten.
Aber spärlich ... nicht üpig .....leblos ....

Aber auch auf ultra sind nur spärlich paar Bäume und Büsche da......

Aion hat mich bis zum Endgame fasziniert. Hdro sowieso...
Aber auch nicht solange gehalten wie WoW.

Fühl mich irgendwie enttäuscht... 

Die gleiche Suppe nur etwas anders zusammen gesetzt aber sehr "wow-lastig"(ich weiß WoW hat das Genre nicht erfunden und selbst vieles zusammen geklaut....)

Irgendwie fehlt das Salz in der Suppe, die besondere Note, das gewisse Extra......
*WoW ist für mich auch tot, spiele es ja seit 1 1/2 Jahren nicht*.... (Hatte nach 1 Jahr, 1 Monat umsonst, den hab ich aber kaum genutzt)

habe gute Argumente für und gegen gelesen, ist halt Geschmacksache .......

Suche halt schon lange nach nem guten MMO was innovatives 
, was besonderes aber find nicht .....


----------



## Jalandir (17. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab gestern auch mal kurz (bis Level 10) in Rift reingeschnuppert und muss sagen:
Gefällt mir bisher. Zwar einiges kopiert, aber das Rad neuerfinden bringt ja auch nichts.

Interface ist MMO Standard, aber ohne Addons schön anpassbar. Ein bisschen mehr Optionen würd ich mir noch wünschen, aber so passt das schonmal. Beispiel: Ich bräuchte jetzt keine so grossen Bildchen neben der Lebensanzeige, da reichen mM nur die Balken.

Klassen/Seelen:
Hab natürlich als erstes den Paladin ausgewählt und das 3 Punkte aufbauen und dann ein Finisher kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

Da gibts auch schon alle Möglichkeiten in bisherigen MMOs:
Mana, Focus, Kombopunkte, aufeinander aufbauende Angriffe, Runen, bzw das alles nochmal mit einer zusätzlichen Ressource kombiniert.

Man kann natürlich alles kombinieren:
Angriff1 (Einfache Attacke): Verbraucht 100 Mana, 10 Focus. Generiert 1 Kombopunkt und ermöglicht starke Attacke. 30-40 Schaden
Angriff2 (Starke Attacke): Verbraucht 300 Mana, 70 Focus. Generiert 1 Kombopunkt und ermöglicht sehr starke Attacke. 50-60 Schaden.
Angriff3 (Sehr starke Attacke): Verbraucht 1000 Mana, 30 Focus, 5 Kombopunkte. 80-100 Schaden pro Kombopunkt.

Immer alles nur kompliziert machen, weils halt anders ist bringt nichts. Vorallem ist sowas jenseits von Einsteigerfreundlich.


----------



## Anser (17. Februar 2011)

Wie man raus lesen kann sind eigentlich alle die meckern vermute ich einfach satt und wer satt ist der will und kann nichts mehr essen, da kann noch das leckerste essen auf dem Tisch stehen wenn ich davon noch was esse wird mir schlecht. 

Ich vermute es ist klar was ich ausdrücken möchte, ich habe damals mit DaoC meine online Karriere begonnen und habe eigentlich immer versucht ein Spiel nur danach zu beurteilen ob es mir Spaß macht und mich begeistern kann nicht danach was geklaut wurde oder woanders besser ist/war. Einige Spiele haben das geschafft andere nicht aber so soll es ja auch sein, ich bin dankbar dafür das mein Geschmack mir sagt spiel das oder das, den ansonsten würde mich das ganze in den finanziellen Ruin stürzen und auch viele nerven kosten :-)

an euch Nörgler versucht doch auch einmal etwas anderes (ich sage nicht neues) heranzulassen und wenn es euch nicht liegt so ist es gut so, ich erwarte und wünsche mir in den Spielen in denen ich mich aufhalte keine wow com.! ich denke jeder weiß was ich damit sagen will.

was die Bodentexturen angeht verstehe ich die aussagen nicht die da behaupten kein Gras usw. evtl. habt ihr einen hacken gesetzt bei der Grafikeinstellung der die Grafik für schlechte Systeme optimiert (das ist kein blabla ist mir selbst so gegangen, ich war mit dem hacken sehr enttäuscht von der Optik ;-)) ich kann nur sagen das meine 460gtx eine für meine eindrücke wunderschöne Spielwelt mit sensationeller Weitsicht ohne laags oder anderer tech. Probleme darstellt.

ich werde das Spiel zumindest für 6 Monate spielen und mir ohne powerlvln die zeit vertreiben und genießen aber ich höre auch schon die ersten flames nach 14 Tage rel. die nach content schreien da sie durch das Spiel gerast sind und dann alles Mist finden.

 So und nun lassen wir uns überraschen ob es den Machern gelingt uns länger als 6 Monate zu begeistern oder wie es weitergeht in der schönen bunten MMO Welt ,  ich wünsche allen einen guten Rel. Start und viel Spaß bei Rift evtl. läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg.


----------



## Fluti (17. Februar 2011)

@Lari + Cantharion

*
*
Es sind keine Behauptungen das es Bugs gibt die schon Jahre im Spiel sind, sondern es ist Fakt. Frag doch am besten die Jäger, denn die betrifft es am meisten. Pet bugt hier, Pet bugt da. Pet hat nach dem abmounten so gut wie kein life ect. pp. 
Es ist ebenfalls Fakt das Blizz keine Tipps von der Com annimmt. Nehmen wir wieder den Jäger. Camoflage, für was ist es brauchbar, für nichts! Oh halt, ich kann ungesehn in der Gegend rumstehn...WOW!
Was ist bitte neu in WoW? Die gebiete? Super, ich darf ein paar neue gebiete bereisen in denen ich eh nur ein paar Level rumhänge. Bei WoW kam bisher nichts neues ins Spiel. Oh halt Erfolgssystem, ein System was keinen nutzen hat, so wie es normal gesagt wurde. Das man sich für die Punkte Fun Items kaufen kann.
Cantharion, sorry, aber ich steh nicht so auf Faceroller! Vielleicht ist es bei dir ja anders, denke mal du spielst bestimmt einen Warri!
Lari, ich sagte nicht im Briefkasten. Richtig lesen soll helfen! Man bekommt keinen Support von einem GM. Entweder heißt es nur "Das Problem ist uns bekannt" oder "Wende dich ans Forum oder die Hotline" 

Ja die Bugs wurden so schnell behoben! Völlig egal ob es eine Beta ist oder nicht. Im vergleich mit WoW ist RIFT dort deutlich besser dran. 

Ach naja, mit solchen Blauäugigen zu reden macht eh keinen sinn. Ach und soll das ne Drohung sein, Cantharion? Sorry aber auf diesen, Getto Slang, geb ich jetzt mal keinen Kommentar! BTW, wo verfasse ich einen Hater-Post über WoW...


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. Februar 2011)

Hobell schrieb:


> Und egal welches MMORPG noch auf den Markt kommen es wird immer eine kopie bleiben von wow und was sagt uns das das eine kopie nie so gut sein kann als das orginal.




Haha 

Lass mich raten, 13 Jahre alt und kennst WoW und MMO´s generell erst seit letztem Jahr, was?


----------



## JonnyBee (17. Februar 2011)

nochmal zur Grafik. ich finde sie ok aber auf dem neusten Stand wie so oft beschrieben wurde, ist sie sicherlich nicht. ich hab jetzt bis level 15 gespielt und wenn man Zb Aion verwöhnt ist dann merkt man schon das Rift da leider nicht mit halten kann . Wenn man von Wow auf Rift umsteigt ist das sicherlich ein riesen sprung aber von Aion auf Rift ist schon ein kleiner rückschritt. Obwol die Engine von Aion auch schon einige Jahre alt ist und  kurz vor dem update steht. Wem das egal ist, der wird sicher viel spaß mit Rift haben weil man kein Mega Rechner brauch. ich denke mal das war auch die absicht von Trion. Fast jeden Gamer Rift zu ermöglichen obwol man dann abstriche machen muss


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (17. Februar 2011)

... wobei bei mir die Anmeldung im offiziellen WoW-Forum als GTC-Benutzer von Anfang an Verweigert wurde... (hatte nach ca. 1 Jahr auf GTC gewechselt, weil die Firma für den Einzug als Nebenabteilung ein Inkassobüro hat)
Bis etwa Sunwell konnte ich über keinen Makrospruch eines GM klagen. Danach war offentsichtlich ein und derselbe GM für beide Seiten des Servers zuständig und wohl auch noch für mehrere. Was seit der Einführung dieses komischen Schlüssels per Handy war und ist, weiß ich wegen Abwesenheit nicht.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rift muß darum kämpfen, daß es nicht nach 4 Wochen genauso im däumchendrehenden Endgame ist wie ein Addon jedes beliebigen MMO. In dem Fall wäre wie gut es auch immer sein mag nach ein paar Monaten Schluß mit vollen Servern.


----------



## Mykill_Myers (17. Februar 2011)

Und egal welches MMORPG noch auf den Markt kommen es wird immer eine kopie bleiben von wow und was sagt uns das das eine kopie nie so gut sein kann als das orginal.
[/quote]







dann ist wow also auch eine schlechte kopie den auch die haben es kopiert 

ich teste rift gerade und musss sagen es macht riesen spass aber wirklich was mit wow hat es nicht zu tun aehnlichkeiten ja wie interface und so aber sonst wenig


----------



## Shackal (17. Februar 2011)

Hobell schrieb:


> So dan mal ein wort zu den vielen MMORPG,es ist doch jedes gleich aufgebaut was sinn ist eines MMORPG levlen,Items farmen und Raids.Ich kenne jetzt Rift nicht aber es ist das selbe wie alle MMORPG Leveln, Farmen ,Raids.So nach 5monaten sagt man dan sich ist ja doch nix anderes als WOW.
> Und es wird anfangen Langweilig zuwerden ich, habe Aion gespielt als es zum ende von wow nix mehr zu tuhen gab bis Cata rauskam.Klar war es was anderes alls wow aber ich merkte dan schnell das es das selber war nur ein wenig anderst aufgebaut,ok die grafik ist schon besser wie wow aber was nützt mir das wen die ganze spielmechanik mir nicht gefällt.
> 
> Somit bin ich bis heute bei wow geblieben.Und noch eins sei gesagt es wird immer einen egal welches MMORPG man spielt was nicht passen,und das es auch fehler gibt ist doch normal oder das mit ein patch irgent was verändert wird wo ein nicht gefällt ist auch normal.Dan sollt man am besten kein
> ...




WoW ists elber eine Kopie von vorangegangnen MMOs also ist WoW nichtd er anfang aller MMOs und auch nicht das Ene denn wenn andere MMOs auch die noch erscheinen eine Kopie wären von WoW dann würde ich nie wieder ein MMO SPielen und mit sicherheit gehts vielen SPielern in ders elben art und haben sich einige auch schon dazu geaussert.

WoW ist leider nur noch ein abklatsch/ein geist/Gespenst eines MMOs wo es nur noch um Items geht und schnell alles zu bekommen udns teht so ziemlich am ende seiner Laufbahn.

Wenn ich schon lese das MMOs die noch kommen alle eine Kopie von WoW sind bekomme ich das kotzen.
Denn WoW ist nicht der Vater aller MMOs.


----------



## lordxanatos (17. Februar 2011)

ich hab mittlerweile nen schurken auf lvl 16 und muss sagen, das spiel ist ganz lustig und die exakte kopie von wow macht es schon einfach da einzusteigen
bevor die flamer jetzt aus ihren löchern kommen, ich weiß dass jedes mmorpg gleich ist, blablabla
wenn die rift macher sich entscheiden talente auf n und zauberbuch auf p zu legen, dann zeigt das ganz klar was sie sich dabei gedacht haben, wow nachzumachen
wobei ich das in dem falle auch durchaus gut finde 
nur die grafik finde ich grauenvoll
ich kriege da ja augenkrebs bei diesen epileptisch blinkenden sachen überall, diese verhältnismässig schlechte grafik und so weiter, wow hat es geschafft als mir einzig bekanntes spiel einen sinnvollen sprung im bereich der mmorpgs(in egoshootern würde das nicht klappen) zu schaffen, zwischen alter grafik und traumgrafik die man erwarten würde aber max crysis liefert
und die umsetzung ist recht simpel, sie haben es spielerisch "comichaft" wie sie es selber nennen gemeistert
das ist wie mit zeichentrickfiguren, vllt kann mir hier mal jemand den fachbegriff nennen
es gibt zumindest eine these darüber, dass man es nicht schafft menschen möglichst real abzubilden und sie dadurch befremdlich wirken
aus diesem grund verwenden SÄMTLICHE zeichentrickfilme iwelche "spaßfiguren" wenn sie mit menschen hantieren, kleine dicke jungen, dicknasige alte... 
wenn ich wow spiele dann fasziniert mich diese einfachheit der umgebung, man kommt sich vor wie in einer fantasywelt
wenn ich rift spiele komme ich mir immer vor wie in einem computerspiel da ich das ganze ganz klar als "fake" der umwelt erkenne


----------



## Hobell (17. Februar 2011)

Ist doch egal ob jetzt wow das erste MMORPG war oder nicht, es solte jeder spielen was er will und was im spass macht.Und die wo jetzt auf wow rum hacken haben meist selber gespielt,und müssen halt ihren frust ablassen wie schlecht doch jetzt wow ist.Der weil habe die vor 1 jahr noch gesagt ist wow geil das werde ich nie aufhören^^.

Fakt ist doch jeder soll spielen was er will und hier nicht sein frust ablassen.Und jedes MMORPG wo auf den markt kamm wolle sich mit WOW messen und was war das ergebins keines konnte es.Wie war es mit AOC die konnten zum schluss ja nicht mal mehr ihre Server bezahlen.

Und soltes mal ein MMORPG kommen das WOW ablöst(was auch mal kommen wird nur wan)dan ist das halt so und man spielt wieder das.


----------



## Deadwool (17. Februar 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> Vieleicht bin auch einfach nur mmo Müde....
> 
> 
> Bei Rift sind es nur Bodentexturen
> ...



Dann werde ich dir hier mal das Gegenteil beweisen. Und im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich meinen Screenshot selber gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was ich noch anfügen möchte von wegen steril und so: Das Gras ist selbstverständlich animiert und wiegt sich im Wind.
Wenn man sich solche Urteile erlaubt sollte man schon so fair sein, es a) auch selber zu spielen und b) sich die Mühe machen die Grafikregler entsprechend einzustellen.


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> @Lari + Cantharion
> 
> *
> *
> ...



Also Leute gibts


----------



## Anser (17. Februar 2011)

Anbei mal 2-3 Bilder eben gerade frisch in der Beta gemacht für die Nörgler also ich sehe nicht nur Matsch auf dem Boden.

Den Bilder von Webseiten zu nehmen und scheinbar net mal selbst gespielt zu haben ist schon sehr arm ;-)


----------



## Ashgard (17. Februar 2011)

Anser schrieb:


> ich werde das Spiel zumindest für 6 Monate spielen und mir ohne powerlvln die zeit vertreiben und genießen aber ich höre auch schon die ersten flames nach 14 Tage rel. die nach content schreien da sie durch das Spiel gerast sind und dann alles Mist finden.
> 
> So und nun lassen wir uns überraschen ob es den Machern gelingt uns länger als 6 Monate zu begeistern oder wie es weitergeht in der schönen bunten MMO Welt ,  ich wünsche allen einen guten Rel. Start und viel Spaß bei Rift evtl. läuft man sich ja mal über den Weg.



Seh ich genauso. Aber wenn man sich ansieht, das schon über die schnellste Möglichkeit zum Leveln und "ideale Skillung" disktuiert wird,
fragt man sich wirklich nach dem geistigen Zustand so mancher Spieler. Interessanterweise hat man in core WoW Spass während dem
Leveln, nicht mit 60, das war ein Ziel das man irgendwann erreicht. Manche sehen scheinbar Leveln heute nurnoch als mehr oder weniger
notwendiges Übel und schreien jetzt schon vor Release nach Endcontent. Ich frag mich nur warum diese überhaupt ein MMORPG spielen.
Wahrscheinlich nur, weil WoW von Patch zu Patch seichter und idiotensicherer geworden ist und die einfach nix anderes kennen. Zum
Glück gibts noch jede Menge anderer Spieler. Und was ich bisher so in Beta 5 und 6 gesehen habe, haben die den MMORPG-Spielspass
grossteils wiedergefunden, der durch WoW nachhaltig über die Jahre zerstört wurde.


----------



## Cantharion (17. Februar 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> Ach naja, mit solchen Blauäugigen zu reden macht eh keinen sinn. Ach und soll das ne Drohung sein, Cantharion? Sorry aber auf diesen, Getto Slang, geb ich jetzt mal keinen Kommentar! BTW, wo verfasse ich einen Hater-Post über WoW...


An deiner Stelle würde ich ganz leise sein wenn ich andere posts als "hater-posts" bezeichne und noch im GLEICHEN Post über WoW herziehe.
Geile Drohung oder?


----------



## Firun (17. Februar 2011)

Anser schrieb:


> Anbei mal 2-3 Bilder eben gerade frisch in der Beta gemacht für die Nörgler also ich sehe nicht nur Matsch auf dem Boden.
> 
> Den Bilder von Webseiten zu nehmen und scheinbar net mal selbst gespielt zu haben ist schon sehr arm ;-)



Na die sehen doch gut aus, mir gefällt die Grafik


----------



## Deadwool (17. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Wer ansprechende Optik und Vielfalt bei den Chars und deren Animation will, der sollte Aion spielen. Da kann man sehen was Nahe der Perfektion bedeutet. Bei der Animation von Tieren ist immer noch WoW ungeschlagen. Die Laufanimationen bei Rift sind genauso grottig wie bei Warhammer und Meilen von den geschmeidigen Bewegungen einer WoW-Katze oder eines WoW-Raptors entfernt. Wer eine stimmige, glaubwürde Landschaft will, der sollte mal bei AoC reinschauen, die hatten das schon vor bald 3 Jahren. Bei den optischen Effekten, also Wetter, Casting, Feuer, Rauch, wird Rift sogar von dem fast 5 Jahre alten WoW geschlagen. Von den modernen Spielen wie AoC oder Aion garnicht zu reden. Sogar beim Ambiente, den nutzlosen kleinen Dingen, ist WoW besser als Rift. Hat bei Rift jemand eine Biene um die Ecke fliegen sehen, hat sich ein Türschild im Wind bewegt? Nein, natürlich nicht. Die Welt in Rift ist einfach nur steril. Genauso lieblos zusammengehauen wie der Rest des Spiels.



Weil ich mich über deinen Post geärgert hab, hab ich mich mal speziell auf die kleinen Dinge in Rift geachtet und die Wahrheit ist: Es ist alles animiert! Vom Gras bis hin zu den Bäumen! Die Kerzen flackern im Wind, die aufgehängten Laternen bewegen sich. Glühwürmchen fliegen umher und Blätter fallen von den Bäumen. Überall sind NPCs mit animierten Leuchteffekte und Auren. Auch die ganzen nutzlosen Level 1 Tiere gibt es. In den Dörfern laufen überall gescriptete Events. Die Welt von Rift ist alles andere als statisch! Augen auf!

Ich möchte dir mal nicht unterstellen dass du absichtlich Müll erzählt hast und gehe einfach mal davon aus dass es bei dir an den Grafikeinstellungen des Spiels liegt. Die sind auch bei schnellen Rechnern nicht automatisch auf max.
Auch die ganzen anderen Effekte die du ansprichst. Da kommt WoW nicht mal in die Nähe mit seiner Steinzeitengine. 

Wo ich dir teilweise recht gebe ist bei den Animationen. Speziell Tiere wie Pets und Mounts wirken etwas steif in der Bewegung. Das liegt daran dass sie die Animationen offenbar von Hand im Renderprogramm machen, anstatt sie via Motion Capturing mit echten Schauspielern bzw Tieren aufzeichnen und anschliessend auf die 3D Modelle übertragen. Da haben AION, WoW und auch Tera eindeutig die Nase vorn.


----------



## floppydrive (17. Februar 2011)

Das Problem ist doch einfach das die Leute Sachen wollen die nicht gehen.

1. Die Welt soll so ausgereift und riesig und toll sein wie bei WoW. Sowas sofort aus dem Boden zu stampfen ist schlichtweg unmöglich, in WoW sind über 5 Jahre drin wo sie Zeit hatten Sachen zu verbessern und neue Inhalte einzupflegen.

2. Auch die Welt von WoW war am Anfang etwas mit Bugs belastet und hatte Ecken und Kanten, aber das kennen die wenigstens das sie nicht direkt beim Release dabei waren sonder erst zu BC/WotLK Zeiten.

3. Die Leute wollen Content, Content, Content sowas ist einfach nicht möglich, jede Woche nen neuen Patch zu bringen der neue Gebiete und Instanzen rausbringt.

4. Die Leute wollen alles neu, im Bereich der MMORPG's ist das einfach schwer, es gibt die Grundstuktur und die ist schon seit Jahren so, es werden kleine Sachen verbessert, aber Quest und Mobs kloppen wird es immer geben, wenn ihr das nicht wollt dann spiel Farmville




RIFT ist gerade in einem guten Stadium, Trion Worlds hat viel richtig gemacht und sich gute Vorbilder gesucht, hat nicht zu viel Innovation eingebracht das die Leute ey nur abschreckt, sie haben altes verbessert und eingepflegt. Die Quest sind super gemacht, die Risse bringen Abwechslung auch das PvP ist nicht verkehrt, das Klasse aktuell nicht Balanced sind ist klar, aber das ist auch in langjährigen Spielen noch nicht der Fall. Bei der Grafik wurde sich auch Mühe gegeben und die Engine kann selbst auf alten Möhren ein gutes Gesamtbild auf den Schirm zaubern.




Die meisten Leute die meckern, wollen doch ey nur ein WoW 2 oder irgendwie alles nochmal aber besser, aber ich hoffe die Leute bleiben von RIFT weg und es wird eine gute Community entstehen wie bei anderen MMORPG's.







So Long


----------



## joeranimo (17. Februar 2011)

also ersma vorweg gesagt finde ich, dass rift wow schon ähnelt, aber auch nicht mehr als WAR, oder AoC.
ist halt ein mmorpg.
leider muss ich sagen, dass ich nach drei betas auch hier schon langsam langeweile bekomme.
wie schon gesagt es ähnelt anderen mmorpgs und leider sind die rifts und die groß angekündigte dynamische welt nicht so herausragend wie gedacht,
deshalb werde ich es mir auch nciht kaufen (wieder stoniert nach drei betas, weil langeweile).
es bietet mit sicherheit einigen spaß, aber es wird wohl auch recht schnell langweilig.
also ich hab schon keine lust mehr auf rifts(immer das gleiche in meinen augen) und die invasionen nerven mittlerweile nur ncoh beim questen.
das scheint auch anderen so zu gehen, wenn ich mir überlege wie oft aus rissen, die nicht geschlossen werden, amoklaufende invasionen sämtliche questhubs plätten.
auch das pvp bietet keine neuen möglichkeiten.

an sich ist das game ja recht hübsch, aber da könnte ich auch wow weiterzocken.
ich finds sehr schade, weil es einige wirklich schöne dinge gibt ( versteckte artefakte sammeln fand ich witzig), aber ca 50 euro für 1-2 monate spielen ist mir zu viel, 
dafür ist das spiel, für mich, nicht einzigartig genug.

ich setze weiterhin meine hoffnung in gw2


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. Februar 2011)

joeranimo schrieb:


> also ersma vorweg gesagt finde ich, dass rift wow schon ähnelt, aber auch nicht mehr als WAR, oder AoC.
> ist halt ein mmorpg.
> leider muss ich sagen, dass ich nach drei betas auch hier schon langsam langeweile bekomme.
> wie schon gesagt es ähnelt anderen mmorpgs und leider sind die rifts und die groß angekündigte dynamische welt nicht so herausragend wie gedacht,
> ...



Oder eben Rift, mich reizt das neue, unbekannte. Außerdem weiß man doch noch kaum was über den Endcontent, der ja nunmal ein Großteil der Spielzeit ausmachen wird. Und mir macht das Riften wirklich viel Spaß, da vergehen die Stunden nur so im Fluge, kann mir aber gut vorstellen das das mal abgedroschen wird ^^

Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ich WoW weiterspielen, wenn ich Rift hab? Selbst wenn es sich sehr ähnelt, Rift bietet das unbekannte und die um einiges schönere und atmosphärischere Umgebung.


----------



## joeranimo (17. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ich WoW weiterspielen, wenn ich Rift hab? Selbst wenn es sich sehr ähnelt, Rift bietet das unbekannte und die um einiges schönere und atmosphärischere Umgebung.



berechtigte frage, aber ich habe rift nicht ( ich spiel zwar auch kein wow mehr, aber darum gehts ja nicht^^ ) und ich finde rift ist einfach kein spiel, das mir so viel bietet, dass
ich um die 50 euro dafür bezahlen will.
das riften hat mir anfangs auch am meisten spaß gemacht, aber nach 2 tagen war es für mich mehr pflicht als freude, weil die riftinvasionen eben alles plätten und somit das questen verhindern.
naja ich will das spiel ja auch nciht schlecht machen, aber es bietet zu wenig inovation.
klar haben auch andere spiele dinge übernommen, aber bei rift kommt dieses gefühl zunehmend immer stärker auf.
und das große feature, die rifts, sind letzendlich auch nur mobile öffentliche quests aus warhammer, nur dass sie immer ähnlich sind.
auch die dynamische welt hat mich enttäuscht, sie verändert sich eigentlich nur in ihrer farbe, je nach riftfraktion, die sie eingenommen hat.
ich hätte mir da noch mehr, zb komplett zerstörte städte, brücken oder verbrannte wälder gewünscht, aber sehr dynamisch fand ich das jetzt nicht.


----------



## Shackal (17. Februar 2011)

@Deadwool

Die Zone vin Bild2 Fand ich in Rift besodners schlimm,das gebiet war ziemlich klein und alles wirkte so statisch und steril und die NPC sind mir da auch ziemlich Leblos aufgefallen.

@joeranimo
Empfand ich nach kurzer zeit auch nur noch als Flichtest um zu sehn ob das MMO noch edwas leistet was mich überascht.

@DoktorElmo
Wenn du AoC bzw warhammer gespielt hättest wüsstes du was weiter im MMO ableuft.


----------



## DoktorElmo (17. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> @DoktorElmo
> Wenn du AoC bzw warhammer gespielt hättest wüsstes du was weiter im MMO ableuft.



Beides gespielt, AoC sogar im Endgame und WAR ist meiner Meinung nach eine Zumutung (gewesen?!).
Ich versteh trotzdem nicht was du mit "was weiter im MMO ableuft" meinst?

Ich rieche fast einen Troll...


----------



## KillerBee666 (17. Februar 2011)

Weisste was mich ankotzt lieber Threadersteller, das hat mich schon in der WoWnacht angekotzt als Vanion sagte "Die Tastaturbelegung ist an wow angelegt" rofl seit ihr alle dumm? Es ist eig überall so... quest ist immer L für log oder j für journey und.. genau wie P, O und soweiter, das ist fast in allen MMOS gleich... und das nennt ihr als negativ punkte? Ein MMOler weis gleich was er drücken muss und denkt nicht, rofl ich soll Q drücken um ins Questlog zu kommen? Vom pc kick... ^^ echt grausam


----------



## floppydrive (17. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> @Deadwool
> 
> Die Zone vin Bild2 Fand ich in Rift besodners schlimm,das gebiet war ziemlich klein und alles wirkte so statisch und steril und die NPC sind mir da auch ziemlich Leblos aufgefallen.






Das Startgebiet ist so schlauchartig aufgebaut und ist halt so statisch weil dir da alle Grundlagen erklärt werden, was du meinst mit leblos, keine Ahnung, NPC's halt 





Wenn du Innovation suchst und was ganz anderes dann spiel doch Darkfall Online oder Mortal Online da haste Sandbox vom feinsten.


----------



## Churchak (17. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Na die sehen doch gut aus, mir gefällt die Grafik



Über Geschmack läst sich ned streiten, ich sag ja bei den beiden Bildern eher naaaajaaaaaaa schaut irgednwie ned soooo doll aus wobei mir wiederum das Bild von Deadwool sehr anspricht.^^


----------



## Krueger (17. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ich WoW weiterspielen, wenn ich Rift hab?



1) Ich weiß nicht wies bei dir ist. Ich hab hunderte Stunden Spielzeit über mehrere Jahre in WoW investiert. Das will ich nicht so einfach wegwerfen. Außerdem

2) die sozialen Kontakte. Ich bin in einer netten Gilde, in 3 verschiedenen Chat-Räumen von Gilden- und Raidbündnissen und von der vollen Friendlist mal garnicht zu reden. Einige von den Leuten habe ich auch schon RL getroffen und es sind Freundschaften entstanden.



> Selbst wenn es sich sehr ähnelt, Rift bietet das unbekannte und die um einiges schönere und atmosphärischere Umgebung.



Grafik ist nicht alles. Und über Atmosphäre kann man streiten. Ich komme mir in Rift z.B. von der Atmosphäre her eher wie in 'Call of Duty' vor als in einem MMORPG wie ich es mir vorstelle. Das hat mich z.B. auch schon an WAR gestört.


----------



## Qonix (17. Februar 2011)

Also für mich ist Rift einfach ein Zeitvertreib der sehr interessant wirkt und duch das etwas düstere besser zu meinem Geschmack passt der sich in den letzten Jahren verändert hat. Ausserden gefällt mir das Klassensystem.


Also mein Favorit, wenn sie alles umsetzen können was sie sagen und versprechen, ist Guild Wars 2. Wenn es so kommt wie sie verprechen wird das ein ganz neues MMORPG-Gefühl und verändert vieles. Vorallem wenn sich die Welt wirklich auch in einem MMO dauernd ändern kann und man in Gebiet kommt in denen man schon war, es jetzt aber ganz anders aussieht. Da läuft man doch ganz automatisch langsamer durch die Welt und errinnert sich was man früher hier und dort erlebt und schaut genau hin was sich verändert hat. Ist ja in auch in Offline Rollenspielen so das man manchmal in Gebiet kommt das z. Bsp. vom krieg nun verwüstet ist und man sieht die Ruinen und denkt zurück an das Haus das dort stand und was runherum so alles passiert ist. Wenn sie das wirklich hinbekomm wird wohl wieder eine Sucht in mir aufkeimen die es nur gab als ich anfing WoW zu zocken.

Aber ich muss ehrlich zugeben das ich Rift nur von wenigen Videos und Berichten kenne und darum nicht genau weiss wie es mich packt. Natürlich hätte ich duch meinen frühen kauf des Spiels an Betas teilnehmen können. Aber das wollte ich nicht, da ich nicht gerne das selbe oft wieder hintereinader zocke. Also freu ich mich auf den headstart und ein MMORPG das ich noch nie selbst gesehen habe.


----------



## Thufeist (17. Februar 2011)

Ich finde das Rift viel mehr Warhammer als WoW ähnelt.


----------



## Sikes (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hab Rift bisher als eine Zusammensetzung vieler MMO's erlebt und alles jeweils mit einer leichten Handhabung wie in WoW empfunden.

Grafik geht in Richtung AoC während die Chars und die Farbenvielfalt an Aion erinnert. Das Klassensystem ist eine Erweiterung aus RoM mit (so wie ich es mitbekommen habe) der Möglichkeit 4 komplette Skillungen zu speichern. Die Spieltwelt kommt WAR gleich. Die öffentlichen Quests finde ich spitze, fand die auch schon in WAR sehr kurzweilig, jedoch noch nicht ganz ausgereift... Hier haben sie es geschafft in der Spielwelt Action reinzubringen neben dem normalen questen. Ich sag nur: Ich logg in der Freimark ein und ein Level 20 Riesenskelett steht bei den Questgebern. Bei den Berufen habe ich HdRO vor Augen. 

Ich kann sehr gut damit Leben, dass Rift an anderen Spielen abgeschaut hat. Wenn nun das PvP sowie das Endgame ähnlich packend wird wie das bisher die ersten Schritte waren hat Rift einen neuen Stammspieler.


----------



## Kafka (18. Februar 2011)

Ha ich habe jetzt eine einzige Sache gefunden, die mich persönlich bissal angepisst hat! xD Bin in nem Lager off gegangen, logge mich bissal später wieder ein und tada bin tot, weil da 20 Mobs auf mich eingeschlagen hatten. Und sowas hatte ich par mal xD Es ist zwar nicht wirklich tragisch, aber es hatte mich bissal geärgert^^


----------



## Kryos (18. Februar 2011)

Ich finde ab Level 15 wirds bischen arg unübersichtlich wenn man in eine der Hauptstädte kommt - so viele Quests die einen in alle Himmelsrichtungen führen und man verzettelt sich total (jedenfalls ich).
 Anbei ein paar Impressionen:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (18. Februar 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> es gibt die Grundstuktur und die ist schon seit Jahren so, es werden kleine Sachen verbessert, aber Quest und Mobs kloppen wird es immer geben, wenn ihr das nicht wollt dann spiel Farmville



Das sehe ich nicht so, denn es gab schon MMO's ohne den Kram.


----------



## joeranimo (18. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so, denn es gab schon MMO's ohne den Kram.



also bei solchen posts wunder ich mich nicht über 11k+ posts xD

nenne doch mal ein solches.


----------



## Shackal (18. Februar 2011)

@ floppydrive

Wenn du innerhalb von 2 Wochen einen MAX char ereichst,dann brauchste natürlich auch sofort Highlevel zusatzbereiche 

so ab 2000 hast du für einen char ca 1-1,5 Jahre gebraucht und da konnten sich MMO besitzer Zeit lassen bei erweiterungen.
Auch gabs zb in FF11 bei einen Tot bis 10 Mil XP verlust die einen auch um paar Tage leveln zurückgewarf 

Auch in den neuen MMO Rift ist der erste char ca 1-1,5 Wochen Max und wenn kein endcontigent verfügbar ist dann sind die ersten spieler nach 1-2 Monate im next MMO.
Wenn WoW ein neues addon herausgibt dann kommen eine menge spieler in WoW zurück und nach 1-2 Monate gehn sie wieder offline und glaub kaum das sich für Blizzard lohnt.

Die MMO betreiber haben sich selber das leben schwer gemacht.
Jedes MMO das man stark erleichterte und fest daran glaubte mit massen von neuen spieler rechnete hatte eher das gegenteil bekomemn denn das massen von spieler das MMO verließen.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab mal in die Open-Beta reingeschnüffelt.
Als erstes fiel mir auf, dass mir keine einzige Rasse gefällt. Die sind alle echt hässlich. o_O
Aber naja, das soll ja nicht stören, nimmt man halt die Rasse, die einem am meisten zusagt.

Doch dann beim spielen der Schock: Das fühlt sich wie WoW an!
Das Kämpfen, das Skillen, das Questen, die Skills, die Oberfläche, die Begleiter ... etc.
Ich werds mir noch ein wenig anschauen, aber bisher bin ich (Bis auf die wirklich schöne Umgebung) eher enttäuscht und hab nach dem Hype mehr erwartet.


----------



## Godot (18. Februar 2011)

Mein Senf nach allen mitgespielen Betas:

+ hübsche Grafik
+ abwechslungsreich im pve, nicht nur questen, sondern auch Rifte schließen, craften, Relikte sammeln, Bücher finden etc.
+ gefälliges storysetting mit fantasy steampunk aber nicht zu futuristisch
+ flexibles Klassen kombinieren on the fly
+ lebendige Welt
+ Gildenquests und Skillsystem

-durch das Klassenkombinieren erhält man auch immer überflüssige Fertigkeiten (sozusagen doppelte)
-die Welt fühlt sich weniger wie eine große Welt als mehr als verbundene Levelzonen an
-die Charerstellung könnte noch mehr assets vertragen

Der große Punkt wieso ich nicht Rift spielen werde ist allerdings folgender:

Bei mir ist die Performance mies!
Ich spiele zur Zeit und in der Vergangenheit Hdro, auf max und mit allem drum und dran. Bei Rift sacken selbst auf medium die fps in den Keller, sollte sich ein Rift öffnen.

Und auf low zu spielen das seh ich nicht ein ;-)


----------



## Kwatamehn (18. Februar 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> Es sind keine Behauptungen das es Bugs gibt die schon Jahre im Spiel sind, sondern es ist Fakt. Frag doch am besten die Jäger, denn die betrifft es am meisten. Pet bugt hier, Pet bugt da. Pet hat nach dem abmounten so gut wie kein life ect. pp.





Spielst du Jäger?


Ich schon, als Main - Jahre......

Es war zu LK-Zeiten verbuggt, nachdem Pets Skilltrees bekommen haben und plötzlich mehrere Skills hatten - die passen nicht alle
auf die Pet-Leiste und manche davon muss man im Spellbook auf Auto lassen oder deaktivieren - und da gab es eine Zeit einen Bug, ja....bei auf-/abmounten haben
sich deaktivierte Spells im Pet-Spellbook wieder auf Auto geschalten (Knurren zB - blöd wenn man Ini geht).

Bis vor kurzem hatte glaube ich 1 exotisches Pet eine Fähigkeit zu wenig....-> schieferspinne

Die Tooltips bzgl. Casttime bei manchen Schüssen stimmt(e) nicht...

Aber eigentlich das meiste erst kürzlich - was mich nicht wundert, da ja so viel am Jäger geändert wurde (Pet mit Skilltrees,Muni weg,Munibeutel/Köcher mit hastebonus weg,Mana statt Fokus,etc)


In meinen Augen Kleinigkeiten die 1. ausgebessert wurden/werden und 2. es nie unspielbar gemacht haben.


Meine Pets haben übrigens nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt....nix mit Bugs, viell. liegts ja auch an der Spielweise von Leuten von denen du das gehört hast (Pet passiv stellen ftw)

Wenig Life beim Abmounten....nie gesehen.....nie gehört.



Anderes Thema:

Ich wollte Rift gestern runterladen.....es war fast fertig und der Downloadvorgang ist dann abgebrochen....
Danach dauerte es ewig bis die lokalen Dateien überprüft werden und danach, tatata.....fängt es KOMPLETT von vorne an zum downloaden...7,55 GB...obwohl im Ordner ein 2. Tempfile mit 7,irgendwas Gig schon liegt.

Hab mich an Support gewendet..bis dato keine Antwort......

Tjo, dann pfeiff ich drauf.....nochmal lad ich das sicher nicht....


----------



## Mikehoof (18. Februar 2011)

So nachdem ich gestern meiner Klassenwahl wenigstens ein wenig näher gekommen bin freue ich mich auf den Start. 
Es wird Zeit das es endlich losgeht :-)

Es wurde ja alles schon durchgekaut und ihr habt natürlich recht wenn ihr schreibt, dass Ähnlichkeiten mit WoW existieren.

Ich für meinen Teil habe WoW mit dem Release seinerzeit angefangen und immer mal wieder aufgehört. Zwischenzeitlich lange WAR und Aion gespielt und dann wieder WoW so bis Juli letzten Jahres.
Vor 2-3 Wochen überkam mich dann wieder die Lust auf ein MMO :-) 

Ich kann mich deshalb einem Vorredner nur anschliessen. Warum sollte ich WoW spielen, wenn ich Rift spielen kann?

Auf meiner 2 Jahre alten Kiste läuft Rift wunderbar und alles ist neu. Die Grafik erinnert mich an WAR und das ist für mich ein großer Pluspunkt. Das Klassensystem ist frisch und zumindest die ersten Monate werden viele Spieler ihren Weg ohne Guides und ähnlichem gehen.

Die ersten Monate eines MMOs sind für mich meistens die Besten weil es eben alles neu und unverbraucht ist. Neue Gebiete Inis BGs/SZs usw.

Es gibt nicht einen Grund meinen Druiden auszupacken.

Rift is coming ;-)


----------



## DoktorElmo (18. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Anderes Thema:
> 
> Ich wollte Rift gestern runterladen.....es war fast fertig und der Downloadvorgang ist dann abgebrochen....
> Danach dauerte es ewig bis die lokalen Dateien überprüft werden und danach, tatata.....fängt es KOMPLETT von vorne an zum downloaden...7,55 GB...obwohl im Ordner ein 2. Tempfile mit 7,irgendwas Gig schon liegt.
> ...



Lass es, dir wird WoW sowieso besser gefallen --> und ein weiterer Posting von einem der das Spiel bis Level 6 gespielt hat brauchen wir nicht, davon gibts eh schon genug.



Godot schrieb:


> Der große Punkt wieso ich nicht Rift spielen werde ist allerdings folgender:
> 
> Bei mir ist die Performance mies!
> Ich spiele zur Zeit und in der Vergangenheit Hdro, auf max und mit allem drum und dran. Bei Rift sacken selbst auf medium die fps in den Keller, sollte sich ein Rift öffnen.
> ...



Hab nen A64 6000+, ATI HD 4850 und 4GB DDR2 Ram, also bei weitem keine aktuelle Kiste, und spiele auf Ultra, selbst in großen Riftraids absolut ruckelfrei - dafür läuft HDRO bei mir nicht auf Anschlag. Aber es gibt ein paar Konfigurationen, mit denen das Spiel nicht so toll rennt, ist ein bekanntes Problem. Ich nehme aber an, das wird demnächst gefixt.


----------



## La Saint (18. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Ein großer Aspekt, der den Start von Rift von anderen MMOs unterscheiden wird ist die Spielbarkeit. Gute Performance, stabile Server, schnelles Handeln der Entwickler. Viele MMOs haben ihre Spieler auf dem LEvelweg vergrault, das wird in Rift in deutlich geringerem Maße geschehen.


Da muß ich dir zu 100% recht geben. Rift ist ein Wunder der Stabilität und Bugfreiheit. Das Postsystem frißt keine Items, man fällt nicht durch Löcher im Boden ins Unendliche und der Client stürzt nicht im 15min-Takt ab. So einen sauberen Start habe ich außer bei Aion nirgendwo erlebt. Aber das ist nicht vergleichbar. Aion lief schon ein Jahr lang in Korea bevor es hier released wurde. Die Basics und die Technik hat Trion also gut im Griff. Die jetzt noch während der Beta auftauchenden Bugs sind alles keine Showstopper.

Wenn mal ein kulinarischer Vergleich erlaubt ist, Rift ist die Erbsensuppe. Solide gutbürgerliche Grundnahrung, die ihren Zweck erfüllt, aber nicht durch besonderen Geschmack oder Raffinesse glänzt. Und die natürlich mit der Großen Französischen Küche nicht konkurrieren kann. Haushaltskost halt. Aber man wird für eine gewisse Zeit satt davon. ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sin (18. Februar 2011)

Also eigentlich muss ich den Launcher von Rift loben. Der lädt bei mir mit vollen 2,5Mbits installieren geht auch wahnsinnig schnell. Wenn ich überlege wie lange der WoW Downloader dafür braucht..


----------



## DreiHaare (18. Februar 2011)

Aus unserer alten Gilde in WoW spielen 6 Leute die open Beta von Rift, ohne jede Probleme. Grafik ist top, kann wunderbar an alle Rechner angepasst werden, Bugs gibt es so gut wie keine, es lagt nicht und zumindest unser Server läuft absolut stabil. Es gibt nicht einen Grund zum Meckern. Auch der Launcher zieht mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit. Die Probleme, die manche hier haben, sitzen mal wieder vor dem Rechner. Wenn der Grafiktreiber ordentlich eingestellt ist und die Grafikoptionen im Spiel auch, kann man selbst mit nicht aktuellen Rechnern flüssig und ruckelfrei spielen, Lags gibt es eh bisher keine.
Aber...einige finden immer ein Haar in der Suppe.


----------



## Kwatamehn (18. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Lass es, dir wird WoW sowieso besser gefallen --> und ein weiterer Posting von einem der das Spiel bis Level 6 gespielt hat brauchen wir nicht, davon gibts eh schon genug.



Danke, dass du Entscheidungen für mich fällst, wirklich, ich kann das mit meinen 34 Jahren immer noch nicht.


Ich wollte damit nur meinen Ärger Luft machen - ja, ist wahrscheinlich ein spezifisches Problem, aber bis dato kam keinerlei Hilfe und mir
ist es noch bei keinem anderen Spiel (und ich habe viele solcher Spiele runtergeladen) passiert, dass ein Downloader falls er mal abbricht, alles ignoriert was bis dato runtergeladen wurde
und von neuem anfängt.


Wie gesagt, kann irgendwas spezifisches sein - über sonstige Qualität der Technik bzw. des Spiels selber, sagt das ja eh nix aus.


----------



## Firun (18. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> dass ein Downloader falls er mal abbricht, alles ignoriert was bis dato runtergeladen wurde
> und von neuem anfängt.



Das Problem hatte ich aber auch schon in der Closed Beta das macht für mich aber das Spiel nicht unbedingt schlecht


----------



## Kwatamehn (18. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich aber auch schon in der Closed Beta das macht für mich aber das Spiel nicht unbedingt schlecht



Sag ich ja nicht - ganz explizit nicht - es ist einfach nur ärgerlich...7 Gig für´n Hugo.


----------



## nuone (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Immer wenn ein sogenannter „WoW-Killer" erscheint ist es das selbe. Endlose (sinnlose) Diskussionen darüber warum Spiel xy besser/schlechter ist als WoW. 

 Fest steht dass WoW, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, nun mal das erfolgreichste Spiel dieses Genres ist und es bisher kein anderes Onlinerollenspielspiel geschafft hat an diesen Erfolg anzuknüpfen. Ich sehe jedes mal auf´s neue Leute in Foren und im Freundeskreis die behaupten NIE WIEDER WoW spielen zu wollen und nach ca. einem halben Jahr sind sie fast alle wieder da, weil Spiel xy dann doch nicht sooo toll war wie erwartet. 

 Zum Thema ....es ist immer das gleiche.....

 Mir fehlen die Worte, einerseits wird gesagt das man die Questtexte nicht liest, sich ´nen feuchten Kehricht um die Geschichte kümmert und will dann erwarten das ein Rollenspiel interessant ist!? Bei allem Respekt, warum spielt ihr ein Rollenspiel? Egoshooter wären hier wohl eher angebracht, da passt die Story auf eine Briefmarke in Times New Roman; Schriftgröße 12. Mit so einer Einstellung wird für euch wohl jedes Rollenspiel in kürzester Zeit langweilig, aus dem einfachen Grund dass es euch eigentlich ja nicht interessiert. 

 Nicht der Hersteller macht ein Spiel kaputt, sondern die Spieler. Diejenigen die in einem Gruppenspiel nur sich selber sehen und allen anderen durch ihren Größenwahnsinn den Spaß verderben und genau diese Leute sind dann letztendlich auch der Grund warum neue Spiele nach kurzer Zeit wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden. 

 Doch die beste Aussage ist, Blizzard sei zu kommerziell. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft das die Mitarbeiter da umsonst arbeiten und die ganze Technik etc. sich von selber bezahlt? Das ist ein auf Gewinn ausgelegtes Wirtschaftsunternehmen und es gibt wirklich keinen Grund warum die was verschenken sollten. Hat der Hersteller eurer lieblings Hosenmarke euch mal was geschenkt, nur weil ihr seit 10 Jahren bei denen einkauft? Na also...... Wenn bei einer Firma unter dem Strich über längere Zeit kein + rauskommt, macht sie zu und das ist in jedem Wirtschaftszweig das gleiche. 

 Soviel von mir. Ich wünsche allen die Rift spielen werden viel Spaß und Erfolg und hoffe das es auch auf lange Sicht ein gutes Spiel wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

 nuone


----------



## BrightStar (18. Februar 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> So, nach 2 Tagen! bin ich schon gelangweilt von Rift. Hatte gehofft das es besser wird.
> 
> +Punkte
> +Quest stehen im Zusammenhang und werden gut angezeigt.
> ...



Oh man, Guild Wars 2 wird dir dann auch net gefallen. Dat spielt sich nämlich gleich wie Rift und Co. Hatte schon das "vergnügen".


----------



## bruderelfe (18. Februar 2011)

Also,

ich muss sagen habe auch net den imba spiele rechner hier stehen, aber habe in rift keinerlei probleme, wegen der grafik, Ich finde sie auch net den mega burner allerdings muss ich zugeben das ich noch net auf ultra eingestellt habe, also halte ich mich da etwas zurück, ich habe etliche mal reingesehen momentan halte ich mich was zurück mein heiler hat lvl 10, why halte ich mikch zurück? habe mir das game gekauft und möchte mit start alles in ruhe geniessen und net dann schon wieder das meiste kennen als cata beta tester habe ich leider den fehler gemacht gehabt das ich das meiste schon kannte außer die raids und die meisten inis kannte ich bis start net die zonen und q,s schon!!

Ich bin aber als wow spieler auch etwas gespalten, Was für mich das wichtigste nachher ist wie wird der end content, das heißt ich erwarte mir vllt 1-2 raids zum anfang und inis und aufgaben, auf rumstehen naja jetzt bin ich full lvl aber es ist nichts anderes da wäre mir dann zu langweilig.
sollte ein postiver endcontent vorhanden sein der fesselt werde auch ich ganz sicher auf dauer umsteigen so lange werde ich aber warten,

Bevor man mich miss versteht ich erwarte jetzt net das die rift leute hergehen und mir das mega tolle endgebiet dahinzaubern, Ich denke es wird zeit brauchen bis es letzendlich allen gefallen wird, wie gesagt mir reichts vollkommen aus wenn ich nachher was zu tun habe!!



lg


----------



## zutari (18. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Argumente finde ich etwas schwach. Gleiche Tastaturbelegung? Wenn du magst schieb ich dir die Sachen auf andere Tasten. Ist das dann ein Pluspunkt?
> Bodentexturen bin ich mir nicht sicher, achte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht drauf. Und Questtexte les ich eh nicht
> 
> Aber richtig ist: jeder soll jetzt die Gelegenheit nutzen in die open Beta reinzuschauen.
> ...




Du bist mir nun in einigen Threads aufgefallen das du jeden damit kommst, von wegen man solle Argumente liefern? Willst du dir das Spiel krampfhaft schön reden um dich selber überzeugen zu können oder was? Seit wann bitte braucht man ARGUMENTE um seinen Geschmack zu rechtfertigen bzw. seine Ansichten und Meinungen? Sind wir hier vor Gericht und wollen etwas BEWEISEN? Sei stolz erstmal, ich hab diesen Account extra für dich erstellt mein Sohn.

Ich habe die RIFT Beta gespielt und kann sagen, das es ein absoluter Warhammer Online Klon ist was Grafik/Engine/Stil und Gameplay betrifft. Dafür brauche ich keine Argumente, weil das einfach jeder sieht der mal Warhammer gespielt hat. Da muss ich auch niemanden was beweisen oder sonst was... alleine das ist ein Faktor für mich, wieso ich das Spiel nicht kaufen würde. 

Es gibt so viele Seelen im Spiel, doch leider haben die Entwickler (welche angeblich laut diversen News Seiten im netz auch genau diese zum Teil sind, welche WHO damals mit Entwickelt haben... Zufall Zufall.) vergessen dem Spiel SELBER eine Seele zu geben! RIFT hat für mich null Charakter oder Seele. Es fängt schon bei den total uninteressanten Rassen an, nichts dabei womit man sich irgendwie anfreunden könnte oder identifizieren könnte in einem Rollenspiel. Sieht alles gleich aus irgendwie.

Die Engine wirkt wie eine verschlimmbesserte von WarhammerOnline, natürlich macht es grafisch was her, das tat WHO damals in 2008 auch schon... aber ich finde AION zB. noch immer hübsche an zu sehen obwohl es älter ist als RIFT. Warum war AION fesselnder als RIFT? Weil es eine Story hatte die WIRKTE, etwas womit man sich auch identifizieren konnte. Sowas gibt es in RIFT einfach nicht.

Das PvP spielt sich sehr schwammig und das Gameplay ist sehr langsam und nicht wirklich gut im vergleich zu diversen anderen MMORPGs (Ja auch WoW...) Für mich ist RIFT ein neu aufgesetztes WarhammerOnline, nur ohne die gute Story und Charaktere (Orcs Goblins blaaa usw. ihr wisst schon) und scheinbar mit weit weniger Geld auf der Tasche als es damals das Team für WHO hatte.

Jemand hat hier irgendwo im Forum auch schon gesagt, das es sich alles wie WHO anfühlt, die Lager, die Grafik, das Zielsystem, Schriftarten usw. usf. so viele Kleinigkeiten die denken lassen man ist in einem schlechten WHO Klon gelandet. SO ist es leider auch. Dazu kommt halt noch, das man einige Spells von WoW genommen hat, und schon wirkt es wenn man auch noch WoW kennt, recht lächerlich.

Ich bin auch eher der Typ der sagt: "Lieber gut kopiert als schlecht selber gemacht!" Doch leider ist RIFT nicht gut kopiert. Ein Spiel braucht seinen eigenen Charakter und Stil, blind alles zu kopieren von überall ist nicht wirklich die Lösung.

Trotzdem, allen Respekt an die Entwickler. Weil solche Spiele immer schwer zu erschaffen sind und viel Arbeit bedeuten.

Also nochmal an den Argumenten Klaus da oben... entweder magst du das Spiel oder nicht, wenn ja, dann musst du nicht jeden, der das Spiel nicht mag, damit kommen das man seinen Geschmack/Meinung mit Argumenten belegen muss. Es gibt nun mal Gründe wieso man etwas nicht mag, wenn diese auf dich banal wirken, heißt das nicht das die Leute dadurch unrecht haben oder Scheiße erzählen. Denk mal drüber nach.


Info: Ich spiele WoW seit 2004, mit Pausen, hab sehr aktiv WHO gespielt und AION auch. Spiele StarCraft2 sehr intensiv und erfolgreich, habe vor 10 Jahren schon UnrealTournament (99,2k3,2k4) gespielt, extrem erfolgreich. Bin 29 Jahre alt. Also, ich bin kein daher gelaufener Junge der irgendwas redet... weil man gerne hier in diesen Foren die Leute als "Fanboys" betitelt und damit gleich unglaubwürdig ist in allen Augen.


----------



## fredolino (18. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Naja man könnte jetzt einwerfen das es in Rift und WoW Gebiete mit dem selben Namen gibt nämlich den Dämmerwald und den Silberwald, das Ödlande lasse ich mal außen vor von daher finde ich den Thread schon berechtigt, aber solche Sachen müssen unter keinen Umstand Negativ sein.



oh weia es gibt irgenwo auch einen schwarzwald hat wow da wohl zugeschlagen beim abkupfern .... xD

i like rift


----------



## bruderelfe (18. Februar 2011)

@zutrai

gut geschrieben,

Wenn dir net zusagt ist es doch ok aber wieder von schlecht zu reden aber gleichzeitig zu sagen die hatten ne menge arbeit beißt sich etwas!!


----------



## OpTimuZ (18. Februar 2011)

@ Info: Ich spiele WoW seit 2004, mit Pausen, hab sehr aktiv WHO gespielt und AION auch. Spiele StarCraft2 sehr intensiv und erfolgreich, habe vor 10 Jahren schon UnrealTournament (99,2k3,2k4) gespielt, extrem erfolgreich. Bin 29 Jahre alt. Also, ich bin kein daher gelaufener Junge der irgendwas redet... weil man gerne hier in diesen Foren die Leute als "Fanboys" betitelt und damit gleich unglaubwürdig ist in allen Augen.

was sagt uns solch ein comment?

keine Classic Erfahrung in WoW, kein DAoC.. ? und mit erfolgreich ego shooter spielen und echtzeitstrategie-spielen willste hier irgendwas bewerten wollen? kurz nachdenken,... ne!

Warum gibt niemand neuen Spielen eine Chance sich zu beweisen? AoC wurde hochgelobt, und fiel tief, GW1 war ein witz, und wieviele Bugs es zu vanilla WoW gab ( und es gab nur 2 raid inis: BWL und MC ) wissen viele anscheinend gar nicht mehr :-/

aber all jene die keinen dunst haben wollen auch mal Nebel spielen oder?

An die da draussen, auch wenn die Sonne tief steht, werfen Zwerge lange Schatten.... also lasst allem eine gewissen Zeit sich zu beweisen, erst dann kanns geflamet/zerrissen/ausgebuht werden.... bis dahin °_°


----------



## Deadwool (18. Februar 2011)

OpTimuZ schrieb:


> und es gab nur 2 raid inis: BWL und MC ) wissen viele anscheinend gar nicht mehr :-/


Die beiden gab es am Anfang noch gar nicht. Am Anfang gab es nur Ony. Kurz darauf kam MC. 
BWL gab es erst einige Zeit später.


----------



## InTheEnd (18. Februar 2011)

zutari schrieb:


> Du bist mir nun in einigen Threads aufgefallen das du jeden damit kommst, von wegen man solle Argumente liefern? Willst du dir das Spiel krampfhaft schön reden um dich selber überzeugen zu können oder was? Seit wann bitte braucht man ARGUMENTE um seinen Geschmack zu rechtfertigen bzw. seine Ansichten und Meinungen? Sind wir hier vor Gericht und wollen etwas BEWEISEN? Sei stolz erstmal, ich hab diesen Account extra für dich erstellt mein Sohn.



Man braucht keine Argumente für seine Meinungen?? Wieso hast du diese dann? Jeder Mensch der eine "Meinung" hat, hat auch Gründe für diese. Es gibt nur wenige Dinge für die das vielleicht nicht stimmt, zum Beispiel "Lieblingsfarbe". Allerdings haben wir hier etwas konkrektes, ein Spiel, und wenn dir etwas daran nicht gefällt dann hat es einen Grund und wenn eben dieser deine "Meinung", "Geschmack" oder sonst was ist aber ein andere nicht deiner Meinung ist solltest du wenigsten dazu bereit seien der Person zu erläutern was deiner "Meinung" nach hätte besser seien können.
 Oh und zu sagen "mein Sohn" macht dich nicht klüger im Gegenteil in meinen Augen wirkst du eher wie jemand dem bewusst ist,das seine Argumente schwach sind und du deshalb versuchst deinen "Gegenüber" herunterzuputzen um selber glaubwürdiger auszusehen, oder "Paps"?



zutari schrieb:


> Ich habe die RIFT Beta gespielt und kann sagen, das es ein absoluter Warhammer Online Klon ist was Grafik/Engine/Stil und Gameplay betrifft. Dafür brauche ich keine Argumente, weil das einfach jeder sieht der mal Warhammer gespielt hat. Da muss ich auch niemanden was beweisen oder sonst was... alleine das ist ein Faktor für mich, wieso ich das Spiel nicht kaufen würde.



Höchst interessant das so ziemlich jeder behauptet es sei wie WoW, zugegeben die Grafik errinnert mehr an WHO/Aion, aber der Punkt ist es ist kein Warhammer Klon. Ich habe WHO gespielt und die Rift Beta und kann sagen das Rift einen ganz anderen Fokus hat, nähmlich PvE. WHO war RvR und alles war darauf ausgelegt bei Rift ist dies nicht so. PvP existiert ist aber nicht der Fokus.
" Aber Rift sind nichts anderes als Öffentliche Quest" Ja das stimmt, allerdings finde ÖQ sehr sehr gut und WoW hätte ruhig auch welche haben können.



zutari schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Seelen im Spiel, doch leider haben die Entwickler (welche angeblich laut diversen News Seiten im netz auch genau diese zum Teil sind, welche WHO damals mit Entwickelt haben... Zufall Zufall.) vergessen dem Spiel SELBER eine Seele zu geben! RIFT hat für mich null Charakter oder Seele. Es fängt schon bei den total uninteressanten Rassen an, nichts dabei womit man sich irgendwie anfreunden könnte oder identifizieren könnte in einem Rollenspiel. Sieht alles gleich aus irgendwie.



Die Leute haben in der WoW-Beta gesagt es sei schlimmer als Müll und man würde nach ~6Monaten die Server wieder herunterfahren. Nun was ich sagen will ist simple:
Errörtere den Grund dafür das Rift keine "Seele" hat. Rassen sind so ziemlich das letzte was mich als langjähriger Rollenspieler interressiert. Diese werden zu oft missbraucht um von schlechten oder mangelnden Inhalten abzulenken. Es ist das System hinter der Charakterentwicklung was mich fasziniert. 



zutari schrieb:


> Die Engine wirkt wie eine verschlimmbesserte von WarhammerOnline, natürlich macht es grafisch was her, das tat WHO damals in 2008 auch schon... aber ich finde AION zB. noch immer hübsche an zu sehen obwohl es älter ist als RIFT. Warum war AION fesselnder als RIFT? Weil es eine Story hatte die WIRKTE, etwas womit man sich auch identifizieren konnte. Sowas gibt es in RIFT einfach nicht.



Es gibt in Rift keine Story zum Identifizieren? Hast du das spiel im KOma gespielt?
Entweder bist du im Spiel ein Priviligierter oder ein Kind des strebens nach Selbsbestimmung.
Übrigens in WoW hatte man keinen Rotenfaden bis BC. Ich erinnere mich noch daran wie ich in einem Gebiet Invasionen aufhielt nur um im nächsten wieder Schweine zu Jagen -.-.



zutari schrieb:


> Das PvP spielt sich sehr schwammig und das Gameplay ist sehr langsam und nicht wirklich gut im vergleich zu diversen anderen MMORPGs (Ja auch WoW...) Für mich ist RIFT ein neu aufgesetztes WarhammerOnline, nur ohne die gute Story und Charaktere (Orcs Goblins blaaa usw. ihr wisst schon) und scheinbar mit weit weniger Geld auf der Tasche als es damals das Team für WHO hatte.



 Definier "schwammig". Ich finde das Spiel läuft flüssig von der Hand. Story und Charaktere in einem MMO? Ich dachte es geht ums Gruppenspiel und seinen Charakter zu entwickeln. Wenn ich eine fesselnde Geschichte will lese ich "Krieg und Frieden" oder wenn ich unbedingt spielen, eins der guten RPGs ala Xenogears, Chrono Trigger und FF.



zutari schrieb:


> Jemand hat hier irgendwo im Forum auch schon gesagt, das es sich alles wie WHO anfühlt, die Lager, die Grafik, das Zielsystem, Schriftarten usw. usf. so viele Kleinigkeiten die denken lassen man ist in einem schlechten WHO Klon gelandet. SO ist es leider auch. Dazu kommt halt noch, das man einige Spells von WoW genommen hat, und schon wirkt es wenn man auch noch WoW kennt, recht lächerlich.



Ähm... nein. Es ähnelt stärker WoW, wobei es im laufe der Zeit seinen eigenen Stil entickelt. Zu den "Spells" aus WoW: Bitte errörtern, welche und wie WoW diese definiert bzw. wieso diese noch nie wo anders gab, ganz zu schweigen davon warum es schlecht ist.



zutari schrieb:


> Ich bin auch eher der Typ der sagt: "Lieber gut kopiert als schlecht selber gemacht!" Doch leider ist RIFT nicht gut kopiert. Ein Spiel braucht seinen eigenen Charakter und Stil, blind alles zu kopieren von überall ist nicht wirklich die Lösung.



.... Wenn du das Spiel einfach schlecht machen willst sag es doch aber zu behaupten es sei schlecht ist ja immer einfacher.



zutari schrieb:


> Trotzdem, allen Respekt an die Entwickler. Weil solche Spiele immer schwer zu erschaffen sind und viel Arbeit bedeuten.



Joa



zutari schrieb:


> Also nochmal an den Argumenten Klaus da oben... entweder magst du das Spiel oder nicht, wenn ja, dann musst du nicht jeden, der das Spiel nicht mag, damit kommen das man seinen Geschmack/Meinung mit Argumenten belegen muss. Es gibt nun mal Gründe wieso man etwas nicht mag, wenn diese auf dich banal wirken, heißt das nicht das die Leute dadurch unrecht haben oder Scheiße erzählen. Denk mal drüber nach.



Wie? Er/Sie muss seine/ihre Meinung nicht mit Argumenten belegen OBWOHL es gute Gründe dafür gibt?? Wieso werden sie dann nicht genannt und man kann sich darüber dann unterhalten?



zutari schrieb:


> Info: Ich spiele WoW seit 2004, mit Pausen, hab sehr aktiv WHO gespielt und AION auch. Spiele StarCraft2 sehr intensiv und erfolgreich, habe vor 10 Jahren schon UnrealTournament (99,2k3,2k4) gespielt, extrem erfolgreich. Bin 29 Jahre alt. Also, ich bin kein daher gelaufener Junge der irgendwas redet... weil man gerne hier in diesen Foren die Leute als "Fanboys" betitelt und damit gleich unglaubwürdig ist in allen Augen.



Ich bin ein 45 Jahre alter Milliadär, der gerade auf seiner Yacht sitzt und bla bla bla..
a) Behaupten kann jeder
b) Alter sagt nichts über deine GLaubwürdigkeit aus oder wie Objektiv deine Meinungen sind, im Gegenteil je älter die Leute waren, die ich bis jetzt getroffen habe, desto subjektiver waren (mit Ausnahmen natürlich)
c) Herzlich Glückwunsch du hast einen haufen Spiele gespielt... na und? Was willst du uns sagen? Dass du viel Erfarung hast und wir dir trauen können? Oder willst du dich hier nur wieder aufplustern?
d) Eine "Diskussion" beruht darauf, dass Leute "ARGUMENTE" austauschen, ja wir können das auch gerne mit Meinungen machen aber dann wundere die nicht das es denn Leuten egal ist was du sagst, oh und wenn wir hier wirklich nur Meinungen austauschen, plustere die bitte nicht nicht wie ein Pfau auf um deine "Glaubwürdigkeit" zu erhöhen.


----------



## DoktorElmo (18. Februar 2011)

zutari schrieb:


> ...



Und wieder einer der das Tutorial gespielt hat und danach aufgehört hat. Gratuliere zu deiner Anmerkung von wegen Argumente, selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.

Ich finde gerade, das Rift das erste MMO ist welches nicht auf einer großen Lizenz basiert und dennoch eine Seele hat, mag aber auch daran liegen das ich längst aus dem Tutorial herausen bin und Questtexte lese, sowie die Bücher und die Geschichte zu den Artefakten. 

Das Problem der ganzen Negativkritiker ist nicht die negative Kritik, sondern das Problem wie sie es bringen. Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich hab nichts gegen negative Kritik, aber auch dein Post liest sich so "allgemein gültig" und "kurz hineingesehen". Das es deiner Meinung nach seelenlos ist, ist kein Fakt, sondern eben deine Meinung, dann bring das bitte auch so rüber - oder lass es ganz, ich hätte WoW damals nach den ersten 10 Levels auch mit einem "sauschlecht und urfad" beurteilt, schlussendlich verbrachte ich dann aber gern ein paar Jährchen in Azeroth.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Februar 2011)

Nabend,



Lamatard schrieb:


> Grafik, da hätte man mehr mit machen können.
> anstatt Grass, Büsche fast nur Bodentexturen.(billig)


Ich habe bisher noch nicht Rift gespielt.
Jedoch sind auf vielen Bildern, die ich dazu folgend gesehen habe, nicht nur Bodentexturen zu entdecken.

-> *209 Bildergalerie*

Mir gefallen die ersten Eindrücke jedenfalls.

greetz


----------



## Azerak (18. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Naja man könnte jetzt einwerfen das es in Rift und WoW Gebiete mit dem selben Namen gibt nämlich den Dämmerwald und den Silberwald, das Ödlande lasse ich mal außen vor von daher finde ich den Thread schon berechtigt, aber solche Sachen müssen unter keinen Umstand Negativ sein.


Ich musste dermaßen lachen.  Irgendwie wird das alles extrem oberflächlig abgehandelt.

Dämmerwald und Silberwald sind auch Marken die WoW hervorbrachten und die wurden natürlich nicht schon in x Büchern und Filmen verwendet. 
"Ui! Dämmerwald gabs schon bei Zelda: Majoras Mask!  WoW ist ein Abklatsch davon!"

Aber mal davon ab. Hier scheinen so einige nur die "großen" MMOs zu kennen.
Es gibt aber Spiele die älter sind und da gabs schon die selben Systeme wie in WoW die haben nichts außer die offene Welt Welt neu gemacht.


Aber @ Topic:

Die Leute werden wohl nie verstehen dass hier kein "WoW-Killer" gesucht wird. (WoW Killer gibts schon genug - wenn ihr dem Spiel die Krone aufsetzt weil es so viele Spieler hat)
JEDES Spiel hat seine Community - Die Spieler für die das Spiel einfach ihr Favorit ist.
Und solange diese Community groß genug ist um Gewinn einzuholen ist alles wunderbar. Man braucht keine 92 Millionen Leute wie bei Maple Story. Es reichen seeeeehr viel weniger.
Also haltet doch endlich WoW aus diesem Forum raus ~.~


----------



## Allifighter (18. Februar 2011)

Ich Muss Dir recht geben viel zu viele Leute vergleichen alles mit WoW nur weil sie von diesem Spiel so begeistert sind das aber nichts mit Rift zu tun ich selber bin von Rift sehr überzeugt
und bin selber WoW Spieler seit ca. 6 Jahren.
Ich werde aber definitiv auf Grund dessen das mir Rift so gut gefällt mit WoW aufhören da sich für mich das Spiel eher ins negative entwickelt hat.
Ich selber habe sogar den Skarablord und das Mount von der damaligen AQ Eröffnung und habe nur so lange WoW weiter gespielt weil mir meine Investition von der zeit her
zu schade war.
Nur Muss ich sagen das Trion mir ein besseres Spiel bietet als das was mir Blizzard bietet.


----------



## DreiHaare (18. Februar 2011)

Was immer man auch von Rift oder anderen MMO´s denken mag, ist mir persönlich erst einmal scheißegal.
Rift macht zuallererst einmal Spaß. Die Grafik ist sehr stimmig, die Quests sind halt was sie immer sind...der Weg zum nächsten Level. Aber es ist durchaus eine Story vorhanden, die durch die Quests führt. Vielleicht sollte man einfach auch mal die Questtexte lesen. Für mich persönlich war Warhammer Müll, es entsprach nicht dem was ich spielen wollte. Aion erwähne ich nur namentlich, weil jeder weitere Satz dazu überflüssig wäre. AoC war eine absolute Verarsche. Verarscht fühlte ich mich zuletzt übrigens auch in WoW. Das alles sind subjektive Meinungen zu diesen Spielen...was auch sonst.
Rift ist durch und durch stimmig bisher. Das ganze Geblubber jedoch bringt ja nix. Man muss sich einfach selbst ein Bild machen und Trion bietet hier bis Montag dazu noch die Möglichkeit.

Über Geschmack lässt sich einfach nicht streiten.


----------



## Gigshadow (18. Februar 2011)

Also ich finde Rift hat schon Seele bzw einen Charakter !

Ich kann mich voll und  Ganz mit den Eht den TechnoMagier identifizieren 
und mir gefällt ihr Stil und deren "" Lost Tech Atmosphäre "".

Es passiert immer irgendwas und ned sowie bei WoW nur im Inneren der Gebiete .
Es lieg mir fern WoW schlecht zu Reden ,denn es hat Spaß gemacht ,über die Jahre 
es zu Spielen ,wenn es auch nicht soooooooo Fesselnd war wie EVE Online !

Aber der Zahn der Zeit nagt halt schon sehr an WoW ,mit Catalysm  war man,
trotz der Riesen  Menge an nötigen Erfahrungspunkten viel zu schnell auf Level 85 .
jetzt noch schnell alle Berufe auf 550 und fertig . Ned jeder braucht nur Violette oder
t10 oder 20 wie auch immer Rüstungen ,um in Sturmwind zum Protzen hinzustellen .
Die Instanzen in WoW haben ihren Charm verloren und machen nicht mehr den Spaß
wie die Todesmine , Gnomeragan oder uldaman. 

Nun schweife ich schon wieder ab ^^ lach , aber  Rift ist kein ThemenPark wie WoW .
Ich meine als "" Entdecker "" hey ,es gibt so viele Buchten und Inseln zu Entdecken in WoW 
und alle nur Zierde , da langt man sich als Rollenspieler schon oft ans Hirn und sagt :
""Hier würde normal  a riesen Schatz stehen oder ein Ungetüm des was Springen lässt "" 
Aber alles nur Zierde . Und nach und nach is auch der Beste Looli ab und ausgeluscht !

Und nun muß ich für meinen Teil sagen ich brauch was neues ,sicher werd ich ned mein Account 
bei WoW  , Eve oder anderen Löschen ,sondern pausieren , aber Rift gefällt mir schon jetzt 
sehr gut und mein  Eht Pyromant   noch viel mehr ^^ . 
Es macht allein schon viel Spaß nur mal die Marodierenden Truppen aus den Rift Ebenen zu beobachten 
und ihre Aktionen auf der Karte anzuschauen.  Und ohhhhh "" Phasing " für alle aus den Rift´s plazieren sich 
Basen , hey und hast du ned gesehen  Portale die immer Größere Truppen ins Land bringen .
Es bekämpfen sich auch Gegner gegenseitig  und ned nur den Spieler .
Ich bin mom Level 20  , Apotheker und nen Sammelberuf .

Die Kommentare der Buffed Redaktion , kann ned verstehen , Mann / Frau hat als WoW-Spieler uberhaupt keine
Schwierigkeiten in die Welt von Rift einzusteigen bzw. sich dort wohl zufühlen .





Bei aktuellen Test in der neuen Buffed fällt wie mehr auf ,daß die Buffed Redaktion mehr und mehr ,
inden GameStar stil hinunter fällt und nur noch zynisch und alles schlecht redet als wie früher Objektiv und der 
Wirklichkeit entsprechend zu Testen und zu Kritisieren . 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Dungeons ist kein Dungeon Keeper Nachfolger und wollte es auch ned sein !!!
Da muß man sich halt a mal mit dem Spiel beschäftigen ,
um den tieferen Sinn des Spiels für sich zuerschliessen ,wer des ned schafft .
Für den is des a Fun loses Game ,was es bei weitem ned is ,des macht Sau Spaß!
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PureLoci (19. Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt Rift einige Stunden angetestet und muss sagen, sie nehmen viele gute Ideen anderer MMOs auf und bündeln sie gut.

Allerdings ist da die Frage der Langzeitmotivation schon offen. Einmal wegen des Endcontents und zum anderen weil (fast) alles irgendwie bekannt vorkommt. Wenn ich mich schon in WoW nach 6 Jahren langweile und gerade nach dem Erscheinen von Addon Nr.3...dann wird Rift auch nicht sooooo lange durchhalten. Vielleicht bin ich da auch ein wenig übersättigt durch WoW und wünscht mir lieber wieder einen ordentlichen Shooter oder spannende Echtzeit-Strategie oder oder oder...

RIFT sollte jedenfalls eine Chance verdienen, es macht für mich seit WoW den solidesten Eindruck bei MMOs. Reinfälle wie Warhammer & Co. kann man da sehr wenige erwarten.


----------



## Krantoss (19. Februar 2011)

Godot schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Performance mies!
> Ich spiele zur Zeit und in der Vergangenheit Hdro, auf max und mit allem drum und dran. Bei Rift sacken selbst auf medium die fps in den Keller, sollte sich ein Rift öffnen.
> 
> Und auf low zu spielen das seh ich nicht ein ;-)




Stell Mal AF bei deinem Grafiktreiber ein und im Spiel auf 0. Siehe da: 20-30fps mehr. Man muss nur Mal im Rift Forum lesen...

Zum Topic:
Für mich ist Rift nur in einem Punkt genauso wie WoW: Hauptziel auf PvE.
Die ganzen MMO´s ala Aion, WHO etc. haben mich nur abgeschreckt weil die auf PvP ausgelegt waren. HDRO war !MIR! das kämpfen zu langsam. Grafik / Setting fand ich eigentlich in jedem MMO gelungen (von f2p rede ich hier nicht, die würde ich eh noch nicht mal mit einer Kneifzange anpacken) WoW ist nicht schlecht, es ist aber nach 6 Jahren !FÜR MICH! schluss.
Es gibt im Moment einfach zu viele Dinge die mich an WoW stören bspw. Dungeon-Finder, Heros immer noch zu leicht usw. Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit: Die sind Sau schwer etc. Mit richtigen Spielern (nicht die Dungeon - Finder Trolle) brauchst du vielleicht in allen Heros zusammen gezählt Max. 2x CC. Aber naja das empfindet jeder anders, denn nicht jeder spielt gleich und das ist auch gut so. 

Rift bietet mir die Möglichkeit endlich wieder in ein MMO abzutauchen, was neues erleben, dennoch in alt bewährtem Gameplay. 
Ich habe von Rift erst was nach Beta 5 gehört. Mit Beta 6 bin ich dann eingestiegen und es ist das erste MMO seit langem das !MICH! fesselt. Für mich stimmt das Setting, die Grafik, das Gameplay. Und ja, ich habe es lange gespielt. Beta 6 = Lvl 28, das sollte eigentlich langen um sich ein Bild über das Leveln, Spielmechanik usw. zu machen. Klar Endgame ist noch ungewiss (Nur das bis jetzt 2 Raidinstanzen angekündigt sind, 1. bei Release die 2. innerhalb des Freimonats) , aber bei Trion bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das diese es nicht versauen werden. Nicht umsonst haben sie Ex-WoW, WHO und EQ 2 Entwickler mit im Boot.

Bestätigen das sie alles richtig machen werden kann ich natürlich nicht, bin ja kein Hellseher. Aber das was sie bis jetzt gemacht haben, hat eigentlich den Grundstein gelegt für ein Sahne-MMO das neben WoW bestehen könnte. 

Und das was ich von der Community bis jetzt in Rift erlebt habe... Es ist was ganz anderes...
Von mir aus kann WoW den Großteil seiner Abonennten (China-Farmer, Gold-Seller, Spieler-Trolle) behalten. 

Aber wie gesagt, lieber selber ein Bild machen. Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.

So far
Krantoss 

Edit: Noch was vergessen. Das !MICH! zu betonen ist innerhalb Foren zur Pflicht geworden, da man ja sonst als Hater oder Fanboy abgestempelt wird.


----------



## Deadwool (19. Februar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> Ich habe bisher noch nicht Rift gespielt.
> ...


Die Behauptung es gäbe nur Bodentexturen war ja auch Quatsch. Das war entweder ein Trollversuch, oder jemand der mit minimalen Grafikeinstellungen spielt. Wobei ich nicht mal weiss ob man die Pflanzen tatsächlich wegbekommt damit. Schau dir diesen Screenshot an: http://www.vsa-ag.ch...2-17_184950.jpg 
Das Bild ist aus der aktuellen Beta.


----------



## Jelly (19. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Da muß ich dir zu 100% recht geben. Rift ist ein Wunder der Stabilität und Bugfreiheit. Das Postsystem frißt keine Items, man fällt nicht durch Löcher im Boden ins Unendliche und der Client stürzt nicht im 15min-Takt ab.



Das kann ich so nicht 100% unterschreiben gerade als risspirscher zb fällt man doch relativ häufig ins bodenlose , so 2 mal am Tag .

Manchmal bleibt man auch beim öffnen eines Rifts in der veränderten umgebung hängen oder wird gar von ihr überwuchert so das man nurnoch mit nem Port oder mit der hoffnung das einer den Rift schliesst dort raus kommt.

Und ein Bekannter von mir hat relativ häufig Client abstürze.

Aber wenn ich an die Kinderkrankheiten mancher anderer MMOs denke sind diese doch recht gut zu verschmerzen.

Ansonsten kann man zum TE nur sagen das Rift WoW so ähnlich ist wie WoW den spielen bei dennen Blizzard sich den kram zusammen geklaut hat,
was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm is solang es sinnvoll eingebaut wird und nicht lieblos reingeklatscht


----------



## Firun (19. Februar 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Ich musste dermaßen lachen.



Ich konnte leider nur meinen Kopf schütteln da du allem Anschein nach meinen Post entweder nicht verstanden hast oder ihn nicht komplett gelesen hast sonst hättest du dir den halbgaren Flame sparen können    

BTT: Was ich bis jetzt seit der Closed Beta gesehen und gehört habe gefällt mir persönlich gut, dieses Spiel hat auf jedenfalls seine Daseinsberechtigung und wird auch bestimmt eine gute fanbase bekommen.


----------



## bruderelfe (19. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich konnte leider nur meinen Kopf schütteln da du allem Anschein nach meinen Post entweder nicht verstanden hast oder ihn nicht komplett gelesen hast sonst hättest du dir den halbgaren Flame sparen können
> 
> BTT: Was ich bis jetzt seit der Closed Beta gesehen und gehört habe gefällt mir persönlich gut, dieses Spiel hat auf jedenfalls seine Daseinsberechtigung und wird auch bestimmt eine gute fanbase bekommen.




@Firun,
ich möchte dich sicher net angehen, aber vllt hälst du dich mal mit der ein oder anderen spitze etwas zurück grade als mod.

Natürlich darfst du deine persönliche meinung kundtun, aber auch in meinen augen suchst du zu viele vergleiche zu wow, und das sollte man langsam echt mal weglassen.



greez


----------



## Soran (19. Februar 2011)

also ich kann nur sagen das spiel rennt bei mir gut und ohne probleme.hab schon fast die ganze geschlossene mitgemacht und da war es schon gut.und wow hab ich auch mal über 3 jahre gezockt und muss agen das es im grunde vergleichbar ist,alle mmos sind ähnlich aufgebaut.allerdings schau ich mehr auf die grafik und das spielprinzip im allgemeinen und ich muss sagen das rift nun mal besser ist als wow.hab wow auch letztens mal wieder reaktiviert aber immer noch dieselbe öde grafik.nein danke.so das war nur meine persönliche meinung.viel spass beim auseinanderpflücken von meinen post^^.
ps:bin multigamer.

mfg soran


----------



## bruderelfe (19. Februar 2011)

Also,

ich mag die grafik von wow auch, aber der rest hat zumindest bei mir mega nachgelassen und bei rift freue ich mich so auf den release wie ein kind auf den weihnachtsmann


----------



## Firun (19. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Natürlich darfst du deine persönliche meinung kundtun
> 
> 
> greez



Herzlichen Dank, es tut wirklich gut sowas zu wissen.

Allerdings verstehe ich deinen Post auch nicht ganz da ich eigentlich fast immer schreibe b.z.w geschrieben habe, das Rift ein echt gutes Spiel ist, aber allem Anschein nach liest du meine Posts genau so wenig...oder auch nur halb?

Da es hier um parallelen zwischen den Spielen geht habe ich ja keinen Mist geschrieben mit der Tatsache das es nun mal so ist das wenn ich einen Silberwald und Dämmerwald sehe ich an World of Warcraft erinnert werde.
Das geht mir im wahren Leben im übrigen auch so , da werde ich auch öffters mal an andere Sachen erninnert die mir aber von irgendwas anderem bekannt vor kommen, und auch hier muss das in keinsten Falle negativ sein, im gegenteil es kann sogar gut sein weil ich mich vielleicht schneller wohl fühle als wenn alles total fremd wäre. 


Und zur Aufklärung, wenn ich als Moderator fungiere kennzeichne ich den Text voher mit dem Wort Moderation: sollte ich das nicht tun schreibe ich als ganz normaler User meine Meinung zu einer Sache


----------



## bruderelfe (19. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank, es tut wirklich gut sowas zu wissen.
> 
> Allerdings verstehe ich deinen Post auch nicht ganz da ich eigentlich fast immer schreibe b.z.w geschrieben habe, das Rift ein echt gutes Spiel ist, aber allem Anschein nach liest du meine Posts genau so wenig...oder auch nur halb?
> 
> ...




Keine sorge lese deine texte schon 
Nur vllt kommt es manchmal bei mir falsch rüber, is aber net imer so neativ gemeint

Ich fidne namensgleichheit z.b jetuzt net so schlimm..

Das sie es mit nen zwinkern auf wow abgesehen haben, is ja bekannt!

aber ich denke schon das die sachlich genug sind und wissen das man den power wow user wohl erstmal net ereichen wird!


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2011)

Naja, Dämmerwald und Silberwald sind ja jetzt nicht so die abgefucktesten Fantasynamen Wie Gororamalamaextradelzion Wald der Pininenduftigkeit. Grade deswegen fand ich auch den Vergleich so witzig. D.h. ja nicht, dass man jemanden flamen will. Der Vergleich ist halt "too obvious to see".


----------



## galbaar (20. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele jetzt Rift seit der letzten Beta und muss sagen, dass ich positiv überrascht bin. 
Anfangs spielte ich einen Schurken und war recht schnell gelangweilt, bis nach und nach immer mehr
Skills dazukamen - mitlerweile hat man (momentan ist der Schurke lv 22 und hat 3 Seelenrollen) soviele
Möglichkeiten seinen Char zu spielen, dass es einen glatt überfordern könnte 8)

Auch gefallen mir die ganzen kleinen Details rund um das Spiel sehr gut, zb. dass man bei einem Händler
Farben zum umfärben seiner Rüstung kaufen kann, oder die individualisierung bei der Charaktererstellung 
find ich super.

Die Grafik von Rift ist wirklich gelungen (obwohl ich, wie einige hier auch schon schrieben die Animation der 
Mounts nicht so toll finde). 

Die Server laufen bei mir sehr stabil und Laggs hatte ich erst einmal (danach wurde aber auch ein Server-
neustart durchgefürht). 

Desweiteren finde ich eigentlich sehr gut, dass es kein Recount, Healbot o.Ä. gibt. So kann man seinen
Char wirklich spielen wie man es gerne möchte (auch wenn es vielleicht nicht immer die optimalste 
DMG/TAnk/Heal-Skillung ist - hauptsache es macht Spaß), ohne von jemandem geflamt zu werden, welch bescheidene
Skillung man denn spielt und was für ein Noob man doch ist - beim Endcontent wird sich das sicherlich 
etwas ändern.

Bei Rift ist der Segen - oder vielleicht auch der Fluch? - , dass fast jede Klasse jede Rolle in einer Gruppe 
übernehmen kann (gut, teilweise nur unterstützend - ein Mage wird wohl kein vollwertiger Heiler sein, genauso 
wenig wie der Schurke nen Maintank darstellen könnte. Aber bei Events find ich es klasse, wenn zb. ein Schurke 
seine Laute hervorkramt und "zarte Melodien" zur unterstützung der Gruppe spielt, oder nen DD mal 
mitheilt. 

Ich hab mir das Spiel vorbestellt - meinen WOW Account eingefrohren und freu mich auch den Headstart.


----------



## Jelly (20. Februar 2011)

galbaar schrieb:


> Bei Rift ist der Segen - oder vielleicht auch der Fluch? - , dass fast jede Klasse jede Rolle in einer Gruppe
> übernehmen kann (gut, teilweise nur unterstützend - ein Mage wird wohl kein vollwertiger Heiler sein, genauso
> wenig wie der Schurke nen Maintank darstellen könnte. Aber bei Events find ich es klasse, wenn zb. ein Schurke
> seine Laute hervorkramt und "zarte Melodien" zur unterstützung der Gruppe spielt, oder nen DD mal
> ...



Hm mit dem Schurken bin ich mir da nicht ganz so sicher hab nun schon mehrere inis getankt und naja was soll ich sagen ,
er hält schon sehr gut was aus vorallem in kombination mit klingentänzer zb gibt es durchaus nette möglichkeiten aber auch Rissschutz für sich alleine
ist schon sehr interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kommt nach jedem Risssprung ( die momentan aber noch mit vorsicht zu geniessen sind) ebenfalls ein schild die zwar nicht stacken aber man 
hat immerhin nen schutz direkt beim pull. Daneben noch 2 shit buttons einmal 50% Ausweichen und einmal -30 % Schaden.
Und das endgame Equip für den Schurken hat auchnoch gut Ausdauer Parrieren und Ausweichen drauf 

und was den barden angeht ist mir eine sehr nette Kombination mit den erwerblichen und auch findbaren Starken Heal ebenen Essenzen aufgefallen,
den sie proccen sie auf Kadenz ( auf hots nicht wie zb der melodie ) und zwar auf jeden "Tick" wie es scheint in einer 3er Gruppe hatte quasi jede
Kadenz einer den procc was zb auf meinem lvl mal eben 550 heal zusätzlich wären.
Das heißt das theoretisch 10 Spieler die chance haben den Proc bei jedem Tick zu kriegen.

Find ich ganz ordentlich


----------



## Firun (20. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Fantasynamen Wie Gororamalamaextradelzion Wald der Pininenduftigkeit.



hahaha , made my day


----------



## bruderelfe (20. Februar 2011)

galbaar schrieb:


> Ich spiele jetzt Rift seit der letzten Beta und muss sagen, dass ich positiv überrascht bin.
> Anfangs spielte ich einen Schurken und war recht schnell gelangweilt, bis nach und nach immer mehr
> Skills dazukamen - mitlerweile hat man (momentan ist der Schurke lv 22 und hat 3 Seelenrollen) soviele
> Möglichkeiten seinen Char zu spielen, dass es einen glatt überfordern könnte 8)
> ...



Wegen den noob muss ich dir recht geben, Ich meine das man net gleich als solcher angegriffen wird wenn man auf anhieb was net packt z.b in einer ini, das mag aber auch daran liegen. Das das spiel einfach neu ist und nochz so keiner wirklich alles kennt, wie es später im endcontent dann aussieht bleibt abzuwarten wie du ja auch schon sagtest.

Ich freue mich schon mega auf den offi start, nachdem ich aber auch net der mega duper spielr bin und in wow zu oft geflammt worde von wem aus der gilde meine dps wären ja super schaden würde aber net passen beim mage, habe ich schon wieder angst!!



naja abwarten und tee saufen!

wünsche euch allen einen schönen sonntag


----------



## Kryos (20. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Naja, Dämmerwald und Silberwald sind ja jetzt nicht so die abgefucktesten Fantasynamen Wie Gororamalamaextradelzion Wald der Pininenduftigkeit. Grade deswegen fand ich auch den Vergleich so witzig. D.h. ja nicht, dass man jemanden flamen will. Der Vergleich ist halt "too obvious to see".



Hier die schlimmsten WoW Clone:
http://www.kuhpfad.de/kuhpfad_niederrhein_natur/naturschauplaetze_daemmer_wald.htm
und natürlich ganz übel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. Februar 2011)

Sogar die Dudu Bärenform haben sie im Bild übernommen!


----------



## Kankuso (20. Februar 2011)

galbaar schrieb:


> Bei Rift ist der Segen - oder vielleicht auch der Fluch? - , dass fast jede Klasse jede Rolle in einer Gruppe
> übernehmen kann (gut, teilweise nur unterstützend - ein Mage wird wohl kein vollwertiger Heiler sein, genauso
> wenig wie der Schurke nen Maintank darstellen könnte. Aber bei Events find ich es klasse, wenn zb. ein Schurke
> seine Laute hervorkramt und "zarte Melodien" zur unterstützung der Gruppe spielt, oder nen DD mal
> ...





Ich glaube ein Schurke kann als Maintank eingesetzt werden. Aber nur auf eine Art tanken. Bei einem Krieger hast du mehrere möglichkeiten[font="Calibri, Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]AOE, sehr defensiv, als Anti-Mage usw. Ich denke mal das des bei anderen Klassen genauso ist.

mfg Kankuso


----------



## dedennis (20. Februar 2011)

wo soll das spiel bitte dem wow interface ähneln???

man meint du hättest das spiel gar nicht gespielt weil deine argumente sowas von fail sind. mach mal deine augen auf und spiel dann nochmal^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Februar 2011)

So, habe jetzt mal nen Magier Pyro/Elemtarfuzzi auf Level 6 gespielt.

Ersteindruck:

Die optische Charerstellung ist sehr gut, leider sieht man im Spiel davon recht wenig (logischerweise, man guckt ja wie bei WOW von hinten drauf)

Die Grafik ist gut, rein subjektiv (man beachte bitte das Wort subjektiv) bevorzuge ich deutlich den WOW Style (ging mir bei HDRO auch schon so)
(Die Icons für die Items finde ich sogar richtig mies)

Spaßig ist die exakt gleiche Bedienbarkeit im Vergleich zu WOW. Bis hin zur Tab-Taste und den Keys für Inventar Taschen etc. alles gleich. 

Schwierigkeitsgrad bis jetzt moderat. Die Quest sind reine hol dies, töte das Quests. Der Questfinder ist gut.

Das Skill System ist offensichtlich recht komplex was ich sehr gut finde. Richtig verstanden habe ich es aber bisher noch nicht 

Schade das ich bis jetzt noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden habe einen Beruf zu lernen.



.... (weiteres heute abend  )


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt mal nen Magier Pyro/Elemtarfuzzi auf Level 6 gespielt.
> 
> Ersteindruck:
> 
> ...



Berufe kannst du lernen, sobald du aus dem Tutorial heraußen bist 

Die Items sind in meinen Augen den WoW-Items recht ähnlich, leuchtende Waffen - sobald sie verzaubert sind bzw eine Rune haben, vieles sehr bunt. Zwar nicht direkt zu Beginn, aber mittlerweile fühle ich mich recht an meinen 19er PVP Schurken mit 2x Kreuzfahrer aus WoW erinnert wenn ich meinen Schurken so von hinten sehe ^^ 

Die Bedienbarkeit hast du so aber in jedem MMO, das ist Standard, du wirst auch keinen Shooter finden wo du nicht mit der Maustaste schießt oder mit R nachlädst


----------



## Piti49 (20. Februar 2011)

Ohja
Die Steuerung ähnelt WoW Oo. Das ist irgendwie immer so, da die Steuerung eines Mmo viele Tasten benutzt und es so einfach am besten ist. Oder willst du dein Inventory lieber mit b öffnen? oder mit 5 vom Nummblock? tolle Neuerung wäre das.

Die Grafik überzeugt mich auch kein wenig, ich habe jetzt aufgerüstet und kann alles auf Max Spielen mit 30 Fps aber irgendwie springt dort kein Funke über, es wirkt Steril, ähnlich wie mein Ersteindruck damals von Warhammer Online, aber nicht ganz so schlimm.
Tera sieht hier deutlich Hübscher aus und ich würde insgesamt sagen, dass AoC hier immer noch viel zu bieten hat.

Dann die vorgetäuschte Skillfreiheit. Die es eigents nicht gibt, immer drei Bäume zusammen ergeben eine runde Klasse, diese ergeben dann oft eine Rolle, aber wenn man da Fehler macht bauen die Fähigkeiten überhaupt nicht auf einander auf, und er eine Baum ist fast nutzlos.
Also wird  es pro Klasse was 4 sind jeweils 3 gut zu spielende Kombis geben vielleicht vier und dann sind wir bei ca 15-18 Bäumen die man dort Skillen wird. WoW hat 10x3 das sind 30 nur so am Rande.


Wie schwer es später wird weiss ich nicht auf jeden Fall sind kaum Inovationen beim Questen zu sehen, das hat Cata besser gemacht.


Alles in allem wird es denke ich nur ein Blender, durch die neue Grafische Erscheinung (wurde ja auch mal Zeit) die in neueren Mmos einhält lockt es natürlich darüber, 
aber ich persönlich finde WoW alles andere als schlecht, wenn man es auf Ultra spielt. 
Naja es liegt natürlich auch wieder an jedem selber,aber so den Umschwung wird Rift nicht bringen.


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. Februar 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Ohja
> Die Steuerung ähnelt WoW Oo. Das ist irgendwie immer so, da die Steuerung eines Mmo viele Tasten benutzt und es so einfach am besten ist. Oder willst du dein Inventory lieber mit b öffnen? oder mit 5 vom Nummblock? tolle Neuerung wäre das.
> 
> Die Grafik überzeugt mich auch kein wenig, ich habe jetzt aufgerüstet und kann alles auf Max Spielen mit 30 Fps aber irgendwie springt dort kein Funke über, es wirkt Steril, ähnlich wie mein Ersteindruck damals von Warhammer Online, aber nicht ganz so schlimm.
> ...



Dein Post ergibt keinen Sinn. Einerseits schreibst du die Grafik ist nicht gut, steril, andererseits meinst du das es nur durch die Grafik lockt und ein Blender sein wird. 

Der größte Witz ist ja, das du echt der Meinung bist, WoW bietet mehr Freiheiten beim skillen  Wenn man bedenkt das man den Schurken allein als Nahkämpfer in mehreren Ausführungen spielen kann, als Fernkämpfer in mehreren Ausführungen, als Supporter, als AoE Healer und als Tank und es dann noch die Möglichkeit gibt das zu kombinieren - interessant ist zb ein Tank, der als 2. Baum den Barden hat um zu supporten und mitzuheilen und evtl als 3. Baum ein Waldi, um mit dem Tankpet welches man ohne zu skillen bekommt, kleinere Gruppen offzutanken. Natürlich kann man den Tank auch als Deep-Tank spielen oder mit 2 Schadensseelen sekundär. Desweiteren hat jede Klasse noch eine eigene PVP Seele, die man bis jetzt nicht ausprobieren konnte. Fürs Solospielen eignet sich ein Nahkämpfer mit Waldi Support zb, hatte vorher noch nie einen Schurken mit Pet gesehen. Das funktioniert super, das Pet tankt und ich bekomm kaum Schaden, kann nonstop Monster kloppen 

Außerdem, wenn du das schon so vergleichst darfst du bei WoW auch nur die Cookie-Cutter-Builds zählen, und das ist dann wohl für jede Klasse eine, macht 10.

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, als ich im Tutorial war hab ich das Skillsystem auch noch nicht durchschaut, aber vermutlich tut es Rift eh gut wenn du bei WoW bleibst, bietet ja immerhin die um einiges schönere Grafik


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2011)

Wer kommt denn eigentlich darauf, dass man die PvP-Seele nicht erhalten kann?

Für 2500 Gunst gibts die beim PvP-Händler in der jeweiligen Hauptstadt zu kaufen. Die PvP-Seele ist halt die einzige, die es nicht kostenlos gibt. Allerdings hat man bei normalen Spielverhalten in ein paar Tagen genügend Gunst um sie sich zu kaufen.


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn eigentlich darauf, dass man die PvP-Seele nicht erhalten kann?
> 
> Für 2500 Gunst gibts die beim PvP-Händler in der jeweiligen Hauptstadt zu kaufen. Die PvP-Seele ist halt die einzige, die es nicht kostenlos gibt. Allerdings hat man bei normalen Spielverhalten in ein paar Tagen genügend Gunst um sie sich zu kaufen.



Habs im offiziellen Forum gelesen, hat für mich aber auch wenig sinn gemacht, da man ja gerade die PVP Balance testen sollte in einer Beta  Danke, das wusste ich nicht, werd ich mir die wohl auch noch holen =)


----------



## Lari (20. Februar 2011)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Also wird es pro Klasse was 4 sind jeweils 3 gut zu spielende Kombis geben vielleicht vier und dann sind wir bei ca 15-18 Bäumen die man dort Skillen wird. WoW hat 10x3 das sind 30 nur so am Rande.



Das ist nicht richtig. Es mag stimmen, dass es gute und schlechte Klassenwahl geben wird, aber wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel meinen Tank sehe:
Ich spiele ihn als Plünderer/Paladin/Kriegsherr. Skille tief in den Plünderer und nehm im Paladin die Pflicht-Punkte mit. Kriegsherr gibt die nette Aura. AoE-Tank.
Man kann aber auch als Paladin/Plünderer/x spielen und tief in den Paladin-Baum skillen. Das wäre dann wohl der Single-Target-Tank.
Und dann gibt es noch den Ritter der Leere. Das wäre der Anti-Magie-Tank.

Das wären schonmal allein 3 Tank-"Klassen" beim Krieger, kommen noch DD Skillungen hinzu. Und ich wette, dass jeder SKillung eine Rolle zugewisen wird, die sie einzigartig und wichtig macht.
Ich würde also schätzen, dass es insgesamt um die 24 Klassen geben wird, die durch die zweite und dritte Seele jeweils noch veränderbar sind.

Nehm ich als Plünderer den Paladin mit, um mehr physischen Schaden wegstecken zu können? Oder doch lieber Ritter LEere und etwas mehr Magieschaden einstecken zu können?
Wie du siehst, ist die Freiheit garnicht vorgegaukelt, sondern es gibt sie tatsächlich.


Und nun noch 'nen Brüller hinterher:
Du sagst, es wird in Rift nur 18 lohnenswerte Bäume zum skillen geben und in der gleichen Zeile ziehst du den Vergleich zu WoW, wo man ja 30 Bäume hat.
Wer raidet denn in WoW als Beastmaster? Oder Frost-Mage? Es gibt und wird immer "schlechte" Skillungen geben, weil sie nichts mitbringen, was sie notwendig und einzigartig macht.
Inwiefern das in Rift passieren wird kann ich nicht abschätzen, aber ich schätze, dass es für fast jede Klasse eine Verwendung geben wird.

Was Klassenvielfalt angeht so sehe ich Rift deutlich vor WoW.

Thema Grafik: Frischer Screenshot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find das ganz ordentlich. Bei Rissen oder großen Invasionen auch auf Ultra noch spielbar. Wenn man dann noch die Schatten anmacht... nett 
Insgesamt ist die Grafik stimmig. Das ist sie natürlich auch bei WoW. Bei Rift ist die Grafik technisch etwas weiter und ich bin auf die ersten Raid-Bosse gespannt


----------



## fredolino (20. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Es mag stimmen, dass es gute und schlechte Klassenwahl geben wird, aber wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel meinen Tank sehe:
> Ich spiele ihn als Plünderer/Paladin/Kriegsherr. Skille tief in den Plünderer und nehm im Paladin die Pflicht-Punkte mit. Kriegsherr gibt die nette Aura. AoE-Tank.
> Man kann aber auch als Paladin/Plünderer/x spielen und tief in den Paladin-Baum skillen. Das wäre dann wohl der Single-Target-Tank.
> Und dann gibt es noch den Ritter der Leere. Das wäre der Anti-Magie-Tank.
> ...


du kannst genau so sagen wo kanns du mit einem schurken tanken ?

ich weiß es hab schon in der feenini nen schurken tank gehabt und echt hammer cool


----------



## Lari (20. Februar 2011)

Diese Tank Exoten mögen nette Spielerei sein, aber ich denke im Endgame macht man das nicht mehr


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Berufe kannst du lernen, sobald du aus dem Tutorial heraußen bist
> 
> Die Items sind in meinen Augen den WoW-Items recht ähnlich, leuchtende Waffen - sobald sie verzaubert sind bzw eine Rune haben, vieles sehr bunt. Zwar nicht direkt zu Beginn, aber mittlerweile fühle ich mich recht an meinen 19er PVP Schurken mit 2x Kreuzfahrer aus WoW erinnert wenn ich meinen Schurken so von hinten sehe ^^
> 
> Die Bedienbarkeit hast du so aber in jedem MMO, das ist Standard, du wirst auch keinen Shooter finden wo du nicht mit der Maustaste schießt oder mit R nachlädst



1) Danke

2) Ich meinte nicht die Items sondern wie ich auch geschrieben haben, die ICONS für die Items. Die finde ich doch ziemlich äh bäh (wobei das nun wirklich kein wichtiger Punkt ist)

3) Jo, sollte auch nicht gemäkelt sein, ich finde das prima so!


----------



## Piti49 (20. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Dein Post ergibt keinen Sinn. Einerseits schreibst du die Grafik ist nicht gut, steril, andererseits meinst du das es nur durch die Grafik lockt und ein Blender sein wird.
> 
> Der größte Witz ist ja, das du echt der Meinung bist, WoW bietet mehr Freiheiten beim skillen  Wenn man bedenkt das man den Schurken allein als Nahkämpfer in mehreren Ausführungen spielen kann, als Fernkämpfer in mehreren Ausführungen, als Supporter, als AoE Healer und als Tank und es dann noch die Möglichkeit gibt das zu kombinieren - interessant ist zb ein Tank, der als 2. Baum den Barden hat um zu supporten und mitzuheilen und evtl als 3. Baum ein Waldi, um mit dem Tankpet welches man ohne zu skillen bekommt, kleinere Gruppen offzutanken. Natürlich kann man den Tank auch als Deep-Tank spielen oder mit 2 Schadensseelen sekundär. Desweiteren hat jede Klasse noch eine eigene PVP Seele, die man bis jetzt nicht ausprobieren konnte. Fürs Solospielen eignet sich ein Nahkämpfer mit Waldi Support zb, hatte vorher noch nie einen Schurken mit Pet gesehen. Das funktioniert super, das Pet tankt und ich bekomm kaum Schaden, kann nonstop Monster kloppen
> 
> ...





Sry habe es teilweise bisschen blöd ausgedrückt. 
Und ich glaube du hast noch nicht viel weiter als übers Tutorial gespielt. Man hat pro Klasse 9 Bäume, davon sind sich aber 3 immer sehr ähnlich. Man skillt nur crit, hit, crit schaden, schaden usw. 
Genau das was es in WoW nicht mehr drin ist,  darum weils öde ist und irgendwie wirkt es bei Rift total aufgeplustert, was die Talentbäume angeht.
Ausser Frost und Täuschung sind alle Skillungen mehr als Raidfähig. schau dir doch mal die Liste hier bei Buffed an. Es werden 16,5k Dps benötigt und das schaffen eigentlich alle, aber darauf war es auch nicht bezogen.
So Simpel hab ich es nicht gemeint, aber es ausschweifend erklären will ich es auch nicht wenn du es nicht verstehst. Pech.

Das es Grafisch besser ist wie WoW will ich auch nicht abstreiten, auch hier war es vielleicht ein wenig zu schwer zu verstehen.

Und zu den Pets. Davon gibt es meiner Meinung nach zu viele. Jede Klasse hat einen Baum mit nem Pet. Fand ich bisschen komisch, aber ich mag Pets.

Ich finde Rift keines Wegs schlecht, habe nur Dinge erwähnt die zum Post passen, er heisst ja nicht "Lobt Rift bis die Sonne ausm ***** scheint."


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Diese Tank Exoten mögen nette Spielerei sein, aber ich denke im Endgame macht man das nicht mehr



Oh, der Schurke soll auch im Endgame ein guter Tank sein, wird genug Schurkenrüstung mit Ausdauer und Avoid geben. Momentan ist er gerade im Aggroaufbau sehr stark und hat 2 schöne Oh Shit Buttons, ich sehe ihn als Avoid Tank.

@Piti49: Du redest Unsinn. Natürlich kann man mit jeder Skillung irgendwie den DMG fahren, den die Ini dann benötigt, wenn man allerdings das Maximum rausholen will, muss man sich in WoW für die sogenannten CookieCutter Builds entscheiden und gerade durch Cataclysm hat man extrem wenig Möglichkeiten, sich da irgendwelche Freiheiten zu erlauben, weil man im Maintree sowieso fast alles mitnehmen muss. Außerdem misst du die Brauchbarkeit einer Klasse nur an ihrem DMG-Output, ich bin aber zum Beispiel gern ein Supporter und wie´s aussieht werden auch Barden und Co einen Fixplatz im Raid haben. Insofern kannst du das Skillsystem gar nicht vergleichen, in WoW wird jede Skillung, die nicht Tank oder Heiler ist, mit den anderen in Sachen DMG-Output angeglichen, egal ob die Skillung jetzt mehr Support oder weniger bietet, das ist in WoW sowieso schon längst nebensächlich.


----------



## DrPlagiator (20. Februar 2011)

Ich habe diese Woche extra Krankenschein genommen um Rift zu spielen!
Habe jetzt ca.110std. gespielt und ich sage:
Ich kann nicht mehr,,,,ich kann das spiel nicht mehr sehen!!!!
Hab genug davon.....
und

@Lari

ich gehe wieder 

World of Warcraft spielen!

Mein geliebtes Azeroth ....ich komme^^


----------



## Lari (20. Februar 2011)

Tschüss


----------



## MrGimbel (20. Februar 2011)

Zu den Skillungen....

Ich denke (hoffe), dass man spätestens in den Raids hin und wieder mal die Rolle wechseln muss. Bei den Tanks hat Lari ja schon ein Beispiel gebracht, bei anderen Klassen kann das je nach Encounter auch sinnvoll sein (mehr auf HoTs bzw DoTs, wenn man viel Laufen muss; oder zusätzliche Schurken- bzw Kleri-Tanks).


----------



## Noxiel (20. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das Skill System ist offensichtlich recht komplex was ich sehr gut finde. Richtig verstanden habe ich es aber bisher noch nicht
> 
> Schade das ich bis jetzt noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden habe einen Beruf zu lernen.
> 
> ...


Mich würde ja interessieren, wie frei man wirklich in der Wahl der "Seelen" ist. Der Zwang die Klassen , entsprechend der Vorschläge zu wählen, erscheint mir (gerade mal Level 4) beinahe schon erdrückend. 
Was sagen die erfahrenen Spieler dazu. Vom Ersteindruck gefällt mir Rift nämlich schon sehr gut, das wäre seit vier Jahren vielleicht das erste MMO, dass ich wieder spiele.



DrPlagiator schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Woche extra Krankenschein genommen um Rift zu spielen!


Schön blöd.


----------



## MrGimbel (20. Februar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, wie frei man wirklich in der Wahl der "Seelen" ist. Der Zwang die Klassen , entsprechend der Vorschläge zu wählen, erscheint mir (gerade mal Level 4) beinahe schon erdrückend.
> Was sagen die erfahrenen Spieler dazu. Vom Ersteindruck gefällt mir Rift nämlich schon sehr gut, das wäre seit vier Jahren vielleicht das erste MMO, dass ich wieder spiele.



Mein Eindruck ist, dass die vorgeschlagenen Kombis tatsächlich ideal sind, was Synergien betrifft. 
Ich denke aber, dass es auch sinnvolle Abweichungen geben kann (Ele statt Nekro zum Hexer, da man dann ein Tankpet hat und Schaden und Chance auf kritische Treffer erhöhen kann). 
Hängt halt dann auch wieder von der Punkteverteilung ab, mein höchster Char ist L28 (alles was geht im Druidenbaum und die zusätzlichen Punkte im Schamanenbaum, dritte Seele (Schildwache) ist leer, obwohl ich von dort 2 Spells regelmäßig nutze), wenn ich etwas im Seelenplaner rum schaue, fallen mir zumindest für´s Questen auch andere sinnvolle Seelen ein.


----------



## Jelly (20. Februar 2011)

Ich habe die ersten 3 inis ohne Probleme getankt und war teilweise besser zuheilen als die Krieger mit dennen ich mit war und die ich noch als barde unterstützen konnte allerdings muss ich dazu auch sagen das zum aktuellen zeitpunkt vieles über selbst buffs läuft die im raid zb wegfallen würden da ne andere Klasse se mitbringt und der Krieger se somit auch mehr TP zb hätten oder mehr Beweglichkeit , man wird sehen müssen wie sehr die items den Tank schurken unterstützen und ihn auf Nasenhöhe zu Krieger oder Kleri halten die Items die man sich so in Sanctum Meridian so anschauen kann sehen aber nahezu gleichwertig aus.

Und naja meine Scharfschützen skillung zb ist komplett anders als vorgeschlagen und ich fahre damit recht gut


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. Februar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mich würde ja interessieren, wie frei man wirklich in der Wahl der "Seelen" ist. Der Zwang die Klassen , entsprechend der Vorschläge zu wählen, erscheint mir (gerade mal Level 4) beinahe schon erdrückend.
> Was sagen die erfahrenen Spieler dazu. Vom Ersteindruck gefällt mir Rift nämlich schon sehr gut, das wäre seit vier Jahren vielleicht das erste MMO, dass ich wieder spiele.




Die Vorschläge sind nur eine Empfehlung um eine möglichst runde Klasse zu bekommen, aber zumindest im Levelbereich kommt man auch mit Kombinationen fernab der Vorschläge gut oder sogar besser vorran. Wie es dann im Raidbereich aussieht wird wohl noch niemand sagen können.

Ich freue mich schon auf diverse starke Exoten und hoffe es wird sie geben.


----------



## Azerak (20. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich konnte leider nur meinen Kopf schütteln da du allem Anschein nach meinen Post entweder nicht verstanden hast oder ihn nicht komplett gelesen hast sonst hättest du dir den halbgaren Flame sparen können



Na gratulation zu dieser überheblichen Online-Standart Antwort.
Es ist einfach Fakt dass das was du geschrieben hast nicht wirklich weit gedacht ist. Diese Namen gehören nicht zu WoW und sie werden in vielen verschiedenen Büchern und Filmen verwendet mal davon ab dass es auch Orte auf der Erde gibt die diese Namen tragen.
Mittlerweile sind selbst die Fantasie Welten in begrenzt in ihrer weise da gibt es gleichnamige Orte / Storys / Geschöpfe und es kommt so gut wie nichts komplett neues. 


Da gibts nichts falsch zu verstehen ô.O
Und dass auch diese Antwort aus einer Laune heraus geschah sieht man.  Warum sollte man deinen Post komplett durchlesen um zu verstehen was du meinst?
Ergibt keinen Sinn - außer du wärst der Meinung dass ich krampfhaft versuche RIFT zu verteidigen und mich dein "nicht negativ" beschwichtigen sollte.

Mein Posting ist aber leider kein Flame weil du RIFT kritisiert hast - und soweit kommts noch dass ich ein Video krampfhaft gegen andere Verteidige ô.o


Nun wird wieder der pöse pöse User angemeckert anstatt aufs Thema einzugehen ob es überhaupt noch viel Kreativität bei den Spielen gibt - und dazu gelten auch Ortsnamen.

Besonders Mittelalter RPGs sind Einheitsbrei und da sind solche Namen standart. Ich mein... ein Spiel nur mit erfundenen Namen ist einfach keine Alternative. Da werden die Spieler ja verrückt bei. 
"Ich war gestern in Falsaton und bin dann kurz nach Irsendon geritten. Freund hatte mich dann geladen und dann haben wir in Teldion gequestet" *gaga wird*

Einfacher sind Namen wie:
-Silberwald
-Dämmerwald
-Schattenwälder
-goldene Wälder

Und dann muss man halt sehen was für ne Thematik das Gebiet hat und schon ist die Namensgebung auf mickrige 1-2 Namen begrenzt.

Hier gehts wieder darum den Spielern die Gebiete einfach näher zu bringen ohne deren Zunge zu brechen. 

Von daher ist es nicht berechtigt die Dinge immer gleich zu setzen und selbst wenn man es tut kann man die Runde bei WoW neustarten und mal schauen welchem Spiel das ähnelt - und das sind ne Menge.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (20. Februar 2011)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist, dass die vorgeschlagenen Kombis tatsächlich ideal sind, was Synergien betrifft.
> Ich denke aber, dass es auch sinnvolle Abweichungen geben kann (Ele statt Nekro zum Hexer, da man dann ein Tankpet hat und Schaden und Chance auf kritische Treffer erhöhen kann).
> Hängt halt dann auch wieder von der Punkteverteilung ab, mein höchster Char ist L28 (alles was geht im Druidenbaum und die zusätzlichen Punkte im Schamanenbaum, dritte Seele (Schildwache) ist leer, obwohl ich von dort 2 Spells regelmäßig nutze), wenn ich etwas im Seelenplaner rum schaue, fallen mir zumindest für´s Questen auch andere sinnvolle Seelen ein.



Auf meinem Server spielen mindestens 20 Leute genauso wie ich die Kombination Barde/Waldläufer. Die Kombi ist nicht vorgeschlagen und man kann sich die 2 Waffen in der Hand ansich sparen. Ich sehe, daß ich sowohl als Barde als auch als Waldläufer nach 20 eingesetzten Punkten auf Seelenwechsel gehen muß, wenn ch in einer Gruppe oder Solo unterwegs bin... oder je nach Situation in einem Dungi. Das scheint en Knackpunkt bei allen Seelen zu sein. Im Übrigen hab ich das Tankferkel erst mit Stufe 20 im Dämmerwald ausgepackt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Februar 2011)

Nun bin ich Level 11 habe zwei Sammelberufe und bin in einer Stadt inklusive Bank und AH.

Mein Fazit bisher:

Dieter Bohlen sagte letztens zu einem DSDS Kandidat sinngemäß: " Du hast gut gesungen, aber das können die anderen auch. Ab hier musst du aus der Menge herausstechen"

Gut singen kann Rift aber herausgestochen ist es bisher noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kansie (21. Februar 2011)

Ach du heilige. Die haben diesen Account IMMERNOCH nicht gebannt :/ Dabei habe ich es so hart versucht. Selbst Zam habe ich beleidigt. Naja, ich werd auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.


Ich *Liebe* Rift. 
Ich habs seit der Dritten Beta sehr regelmäßig gespielt. Ich war überrascht von der Bug-Freiheti des ganzen. Die Kriegsatmosphären, die Atmosphäre das die kacke tierisch am dampfen is fand ich einfach spitze. Persönlich habe ich damals erst die komischen Wächter gespielt, Mich dann in die Atheistisch veranlagten Skeptiker verliebt. Die Rassen finde ich im gegensatz zu meinen anderen vorpostern schon ziemlich kreativ. Es gibt MMO's da spielt man nur Menschen und Standart Elfen  
Hier gibts immerhin noch die Auswahl zwischen Menschen aus der Wüste, Einem Stabil gebauten volk, Den Bahmi welche wie eine Mischung aus einem Ork und einem Oger aussiehen , und den Ausgestoßenen Naavi Ähnlichen kelari-Elfen. Und Wer Wächter spielt kann sich mit Westlich Angehauten Menschen zufreiden geben, Kriegt ebendfalls Elfen die lieb und brav sind und Zwerge die sich zu ultra coolen Slayern umgestalten lassen (Slayer sind so ftw btw!)

Die Gesichter finde ich persönlich cool gemacht, Die Optionen für Augenfarbe und co sind auch klasse. Klar, An Aion kommt der Editior nicht heran, Aber das muss er meiner meinung nach auch garnicht. Am ende haben die meisten eh ne Fette Rüstung an, und man sieht das gesicht vor den hübschen Helmchen eh nich.

Jaaa ich gestehe auch das es ÄHNLICHKEITEN Zu WAR hat. Soviel ich weiss arbeiten aber auch ehemalige entwicker von WAR UND -> WoW <- da drann. Kann mich aber auch irren. 
Und zum anderen ist vieles Gernre Typisch. 
In Egoshootern ballerst du XYZ ab. In MMO's Killst du Mobs und bringst erlootetes zu jemanden der's haben will. Wer innovation brauch und will, soll bitte ein neues gernre erfinden.
Ich hab bei Gameone gesehen das es ein spiel gibt das du mit deinem schniedel spielst. Versucht euch doch da dranne ? Ich geb euch sogar den link! : http://www.cockout.de/game.html ihr tut sogar was gegen aids! Wahnsinn wa!
Oder spielt sonn Sandbox MMO (was auch reizvoll ist, aber spätestens bei einigen dieser spiele die nen Hardcore mode haben heulen die anderen wieder rum ... )

Back to Topic.
Ich war in den ersten innies , ich fands geil. Sie sind teilweise, je nach klassen kombo, recht Anspruchsvoll - Aber immer machbar, das spiel bleibt immer fair.
Ich freue mich auch schon auf den End-Content. Auch wenns nur 2 Innies und dazu noch die restlichen innies in einem High-lvl Heroic remix sind .. Na und ? Klappt beim Gernre primus ja auch.
Und Selbst DANN habe ich noch genug beschäftigung. Artefakte sammeln, Versteckte Minigames suchen und finden (Ich sag nur Eichhörnchen dance) PVP, Mich wie ein Held mit dicken Eiern fühlen indem ich mit meinem Highlvl char durch lowee gebiete reite und sie sozusagen im Alleingang vor der Freindlichen Fraktion beschütze. Ausserdem spiele ich das noch mit einigen Ex-WoWlern und freunden von mir , und das macht auch nochmal was aus 
Wenn wir mit unseren Zweiköpfigen-Reitschildkröten in den Sonnenuntergang Telaras reiten wissen wir ..das wir das richtige gemacht haben.

Zu den klassen kann ich einiges sagen, ich habe nämlich langsam jede gut angespielt, zwar noch nicht jede kombo, aber das muss ich auch garnicht. Die leute die rumheulen "ÖHHHHHHHHH MAN HAT JA ZU ANFANG VOLL ÄHNLICHE SKILLLLLLLLLZZZZZ" Das liegt schlicht und ergreifend darann, das man mit jeder der 9 seelen (ausser der PVP Seele) Anfangen kann. Und man brauch nunmal nen Startskill um irgendwas totzukriegen. Und das die sich ähnlich sind, und nen Ähnlichen dmgoutput haben ist vollkommen normal. Also schaltet mal eurer Hirn ein bevor ihr rumnörgelt. Ausserdem zwingt euch ja keiner ALLE skills auf nen Hotkey zu legen. Wäre auch schwachsinnig.

Ein Rogue der Tankt, Die Kleriker Hauen mit drauf der Mage Healt und der Krieger isn Support. So kann ne gruppe in Rift aussehen. Verkehrte welt für konservativ denkende MMORPGler
Alles in allem bleibt zu sagen :

WoW Spieler, Bleib in Azeroth und wag es garnicht erst einen schritt nach Telara zu machen, Ihr habt schon euer eigenes Spiel vernichtet, euer eigenes Grab geschaufelt .. legt euch bitte einfach rein und ruht.
WAR Spieler, Du bist herzlich eingeladen.
ROM-Spieler, Bring geld mit.
FF14-Spieler, Ja bei uns kann man durchgehend leveln. Sogar an Sonn- und Feiertagen.

Und alle die Pre-Ordert haben ... Wir sehen uns auf dem Schlachtfeld leute.


----------



## Deadwool (21. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun bin ich Level 11 habe zwei Sammelberufe und bin in einer Stadt inklusive Bank und AH.
> 
> Mein Fazit bisher:
> 
> ...



Schöner Vergleich. Und du hast recht. RIFT kann vermutlich nicht besser singen als die anderen. Aber das Problem ist dass die Anderen heute lange nicht mehr so gut singen wie sie eigentlich könnten. Sie sind faul geworden und haben sich auf ihrem Erfolg ausgeruht. Deswegen sticht RIFT eben trotzdem aus der Menge raus.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2011)

Zu den Wäldern: Ich wünschte mir mal, dass es nen Schwarzwald gäbe. Sowas würde mich freuen. Dann würde ich mich mal echt heimisch fühlen. Bisher habe ich das nur in Yoshi's Island erlebt. Da gibt's ne Stage namens Schwarzwald Raserei oder so.


----------



## Apocalyptica (21. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Zu den Wäldern: Ich wünschte mir mal, dass es nen Schwarzwald gäbe. Sowas würde mich freuen. Dann würde ich mich mal echt heimisch fühlen. Bisher habe ich das nur in Yoshi's Island erlebt. Da gibt's ne Stage namens Schwarzwald Raserei oder so.



jo und ich möchte die eifel... <.<


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nun bin ich Level 11 habe zwei Sammelberufe und bin in einer Stadt inklusive Bank und AH.
> 
> Mein Fazit bisher:
> 
> ...



Es gibt Songs, die gefallen einem sofort - aber nach einer Zeit hat man sie todgehört, Rift ist so ein Lied an das man sich erst ein bisschen gewöhnen muss, dafür gefällt einem der Gesang immer besser


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Februar 2011)

Kansie schrieb:


> WoW Spieler, Bleib in Azeroth und wag es garnicht erst einen schritt nach Telara zu machen, Ihr habt schon euer eigenes Spiel vernichtet, euer eigenes Grab geschaufelt .. legt euch bitte einfach rein und ruht.



Du gehörst genau zu den Leuten die dafür sorgen, dass die Rift Community sich der WOW Community annähert.
Und mal ganz abgesehen davon, wenn dir Rift gut gefällt wirst du sicher wollen, dass es weiter existiert. Dazu benötigt es Spieler.
Wenn du gleich mal alle WOWler ausschliessen möchtest und nur Wechsler aus anderen MMOs geeignet findest, dann wird es bald dunkel um Rift fürchte ich

Und die ROMler werden sicherlich Geld sparen. Nichts ist so teuer wie ein F2P


----------



## Der eXi (21. Februar 2011)

Also der Zwang der Klassen, hm..

ich hab leider nicht so viel Zeit die Woche gehabt und alles anzutesten, aber wenn man sich mal den Schurken anguckt.

Ich hab doch (als alter WoW-Spieler) den Assassinen gewählt. Vorgeschlagen werden dann der Klingentänzer(?) und der Risspirscher(Schurkentank). Letzteren hab ich mir mal im Skillbaum angeguckt und ehrlich gesagt gibt es dort bessere Möglichkeiten. Ich könnte mir zB vorstellen die Jägerseele dort reinzupacken. Somit ist man auch im Fernkampf ziemlich tödlich, falls man mal nicht rankommt.

Der Magier hat ja glaube ich auch noch eine Heal-Seele. Die kann man zB auch gut irgendwo unterbringen wenn man sich noch einen weiteren Vorteil verschaffen will.

Rift zwingt einem das natürlich irgendwo auf, die vorgeschlagenen Seelen zu nehmen, aber wenn man sich traut selber Kombis auszuprobieren, dann wird man sicherlich nicht durchgehend danebengreifen. Ich denke später werden total gemischte Seelenpaare das Spiel dominieren 


MfG eXi

PS: Hm, irgendwie war ich noch auf Seite 7. ^^ Hoffe das passt trotzdem noch, würde mich nämlich weiterhin interessieren.


----------



## Ashgard (21. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du gehörst genau zu den Leuten die dafür sorgen, dass die Rift Community sich der WOW Community annähert.



Naja, wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. WoW Spieler sollen bei WoW bleiben. WoW Spieler, die core WoW mochten, sind
gerne eingeladen.

Durfte gestern wieder im Chat ein paar WoW-Spieler erleben, die sich lautstark über das Nichtvorhandensein von
diversen Addons unterhalten haben, ohne die ein Spielen ja angeblich nicht möglich ist (Dungeonfinder, Healaddons,
Debuff-Addons, etc. etc.etc.). Danke, auf solche Spieler kann ich und wenn ich die Rift-Comm bisher in 3 Betas 
verfolgt habe, auch der Großteil vom Rest herzlichst verzichten.


----------



## Kansie (21. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du gehörst genau zu den Leuten die dafür sorgen, dass die Rift Community sich der WOW Community annähert.
> Und mal ganz abgesehen davon, wenn dir Rift gut gefällt wirst du sicher wollen, dass es weiter existiert. Dazu benötigt es Spieler.
> Wenn du gleich mal alle WOWler ausschliessen möchtest und nur Wechsler aus anderen MMOs geeignet findest, dann wird es bald dunkel um Rift fürchte ich
> 
> Und die ROMler werden sicherlich Geld sparen. Nichts ist so teuer wie ein F2P



Ich habe erlebt wie innerhalb von 3 jahren die Comunity von WoW, die das spiel damals für mich gemacht hat zu einem Riesen haufen scheisse wurde, Flamende Kiddies, Respektloses verhalten untereinander, Leute die nichts Geschissen kriegen, weder im Raid, noch in der Instanz oder bei simplen quests wie "Finde XYZ! Bring XYZ zu ABC und Benutz es! Töte den Spawnenden FGH" und daran jeden chat-channel teilhaben lassen müssen. Die Zustände sind schlimmer als aufm schlechten public server für Counter-Strike. Und es kotzt mich einfach an. Und ja da oute ich mich gerne als Rassist. Ich will diese WoW Kiddies einfach nich in RIFT Haben. Auch wenn sie kohle einbringen, Diese leute haben mir MEINEN Spielspaß verdorben. Ich war überall von ihnen umzingelt, wenn ich sie ausm chat verbannt habe in dem ich einfach die channels ausschalte, dann sind sie mit in den gilden gewesen in die ich invitet wurde als meine eigene sich aufgelöst hatte. Und bevor wieder irgend so ein lackaffe antanzt und sagt "loool, die wow kiddies die du meinst sind nachweislich zwischen 21 und 35 jahren alt" Reife ist Keine sache des alters. Mein kleiner bruder ist 14 und ist Reifer als die gesammte schule auf die er geht. Und eure Addons wie DMG-Meter und co könnt ihr mit Handkuss behalten, Die habens erst nch schlimmer gemacht. Natürlich, Richtig angewendet sind sie ein segen für jeden der seine Chars liebt und das optimum aus ihnen rausholen muss, Aber leider wissen die besagten WoW kiddies eben NICHT Wofür das genau gut ist, und benutzen es um ihren enormen, dicken, harten und langen E-Penis daran zu messen. 

Und das F2P spielen -SO- Teuer ist, dachte ich nicht. Nun gut, ich könnts mir sicherlich denken, und wenn ich genauer darüber nachdenke habe ich von nem MMO gelesen, wo man gut und gerne 4000€ in seinen char stecken kann um ihn komplett outmaxed zu haben. He He He 

Oh und eine sache hat Rift definitiv gemeinsam die ich auch nicht abstreiten kann. Als ich damals mit WoW angefangen habe, das war kurz bevor UBRS (glaub ich) von 10 auf 5 mann generft wurde, Da hatte ich dieses Kribbeln im bauch. Ich war aufgeregt und ein bischen nervös war ich auch. Ich war gespannt wie ein flitzebogen, immerhin war das mein Erstes MMORPG (bei uns im kaff gabs erst sehr spät flächendeckend DSL), und ich weiss nicht wieso, aber ich war total in den bann gezogen. Und genau das selbe kribbeln habe ich bei Rift. Und fuck, Das ist auch gut so


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Februar 2011)

Kansie schrieb:


> Und es kotzt mich einfach an. Und ja da oute ich mich gerne als Rassist. Ich will diese WoW Kiddies einfach nich in RIFT Haben. Auch wenn sie kohle einbringen, Diese leute haben mir MEINEN Spielspaß verdorben.



Ich will die auch nicht in WOW haben 

Aber wenn du deshalb sozusagen pauschal jeden WOWler ablehnst, ich kann mich nur wiedeholen, hast du zwar ein wunderbare nettes Rift, nur halt irgendwann ohne Spieler.
Rift ist einfach zu dicht an WOW um ohne WOW-Wechsler überleben zu können, das ist zumindest meine Vermutung.

Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, Rift gelingt es nennenswerte Mengen an Spieler zu aquirieren, die bisher noch nie WOW gespielt haben und nun plötzlich denken, juhu ich fang mit Rift an?
Ich fürchte du wirst dich an sie gewöhnen müssen


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich will die auch nicht in WOW haben
> 
> Aber wenn du deshalb sozusagen pauschal jeden WOWler ablehnst, ich kann mich nur wiedeholen, hast du zwar ein wunderbare nettes Rift, nur halt irgendwann ohne Spieler.
> Rift ist einfach zu dicht an WOW um ohne WOW-Wechsler überleben zu können, das ist zumindest meine Vermutung.



Korrekt. Es ist DEINE Vermutung das andre Spiele WoW-Spieler benötigen um ein Spiel am laufen zu halten. Sacht mal, ist dir bekannt das es genügend andre Nischenprodukte gibt, die seit Jahren erfolgreich existieren neben WoW? Die verzichten auch auf die WoW-Spieler. Zudem, wie sollte ein heutiges MMO denn sein? Jedesmal wenn ein MMORPG das Licht der Welt erblickt, wird erzählt es ist wie WoW. Eure Seifenblase wird evtl. jetzt platzen, aber soll ich euch sagen das WoW bei andren Spielen einfach abgekupfert ist und die Idee'n aus andren Spielen geklaut hat?

Man kann sehr wohl bei den WoW'lern verallgemeinern, da diejenigen, die zu Classic die Community ausgemacht haben, zu 80% verschwunden sind, diese spielen nämlich kein WoW mehr, und diejenigen die sich normal verhalten, gehn völlig unter. Ergo kann sehr wohl pauschalisiert werden, denn die WoW Community besteht leider zu 90% aus Möchtegern-Spielern.

Der Ton der momentan in der Beta manchmal angeschlagen wird, liegt daran das es momentan eine Open-Beta ist. Zu Release werden sich solche Personen, sollten sie es spielen, ziemlich zurückhalten, da man sonst ziemlich schnell in einer andren Community untergehn wird. Bei WoW fallen eben genau diese nicht auf, da sich die meisten so verhalten.

Und immer wieder werden Vermutungen abgeschlossen, dass Spiele ohne ehemalige WoW-Spieler untergehn...die sind völlig lächerlich, dann muss ich mich mittlerweile echt fragen, warum diese Spiele alle heute noch existieren, wenn sie doch angeblich schon abgeschaltet sind?


----------



## Lari (21. Februar 2011)

Das ist doch völliger Quatsch aldaric.
Posts wie dieser schüren immer wieder Streitereien in Foren, weil man alle in einen Sack steckt.

Man beschwert sich über die Fanboys, wenn sie denn mal hier auftauchen und trollen. Inwieweit ist dein Post besser?
Und zum Thema Vergleich:
Mit WoW kann jeder was anfangen, zumindest grob. Also warum sagen "das ist wie in UO oder Everquest1", wenn 90% der Spieler damit nichts anfangen können? Du solltest mal das Feindbild WoW-Spieler ablegen, denn Ohrensammler hat schon recht.
Der Großteil der Rift-Spieler wird aus WoW kommen, einfach da es die größte Playerbase hat. Die Spieler kommen nicht plötzlich aus dem Nichts. Nischenspiele gibts sicherlich, aber auch da werden nicht plötzlich alle aufhören und die Rift Playerbase bilden.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich will die auch nicht in WOW haben
> 
> Aber wenn du deshalb sozusagen pauschal jeden WOWler ablehnst, ich kann mich nur wiedeholen, hast du zwar ein wunderbare nettes Rift, nur halt irgendwann ohne Spieler.
> Rift ist einfach zu dicht an WOW um ohne WOW-Wechsler überleben zu können, das ist zumindest meine Vermutung.
> ...




Hy lese dich net das erste mal, schon zu lk zeiten las ich dich öfters, deine teils ironische art behalte bitte weiter für dich, Will dich sicher net persönlich angehen,

Aber was hälste davon das sich grade auch ganz neue spieler finden werden die wow net mal ansatzweise gezockt haben?
Das gleich alle denken nur wow zocker würden sich rift antun ist ein witz.

zu deinem vorposter wegen dem gelaber im chat wegen wow habe ich auch öfters gehabt, aber das sind genau die die ich nachher net dabei haben will, also bin da deiner meinung!

bin froh von sachen wie df und healbot und penismeter wegzusein!


----------



## Lari (21. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Aber was hälste davon das sich grade auch ganz neue spieler finden werden die wow net mal ansatzweise gezockt haben?
> Das gleich alle denken nur wow zocker würden sich rift antun ist ein witz.



Ganz neue Spieler? Wie sollen die denn bitte auf Rift kommen?
WoW ist in der Werbung präsent, Rift nicht. Wir kennen einschlägige Webseiten, neue Spieler nicht.

Wenn ein Neuling ein MMO anfängt, dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit WoW. Es mag vielleicht auch durch Mundpropaganda ein paar Spieler geben, die mit Rift ins MMORPG Genre einsteigen, aber die Zahl wird wohl überschaubar bleiben.


----------



## La Saint (21. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie bringen diese WoW-Hater hier meinen ganzen Selbstfindungsprozess durcheinander. Bin ich nun ein WoW-ler oder doch nicht? ^^

Ok, ich habe seit ein paar Jahren einen WoW-Account. Aber Aion habe ich auch seit Release gespielt und das sind inzwischen schon anderthalb Jahre. Von Warhammer, AoC und HdrRO erst garnicht zu reden. Seit Cataclysm hänge ich hin und wieder mal in Azeroth herum. Aber jetzt bin ich bei Rift. Habe ich trotzdem WoW-Gene?

Aber wie auch immer, zum Topic. Nach 5 Tagen intensiver Rift-Beta behaupte ich mal, Rift ist exakt auf WoW-ler zugeschnitten. Die sind genau die Zielgruppe, die Trion ansprechen will, und daher wird die Community später auch zu 90% aus WoW stammen. Damit wird man leben müssen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## YingelYangel (21. Februar 2011)

Ich finde die menschen immer geil die denken alle klauen von WOW.

Überlege mal Counterstrike ist Cod und die anderen spiele auch von CS geklaut worden?

Es ist klar das einiges gleich ist nix neues aber die grafik ist einfach der hammer die spielt art auch.Und ich als WoW der genervt ist von WoW weil Blizzard nur noch aufs Geld guckt wo wann ich noch denn cent rausziehen von denn User gegebe ich Trion eine chance und ich hoffe die werden nicht sogeilgierig wie Blizzard am ende.

Vom Spiel ist es ein Top und 47euro ist im preis sogar drin wenn man sich über legt ein das addcon cata kostet 35euro.

Also daumen nach oben und ich hoffe ihr arbeitet weiter so dran


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Irgendwie bringen diese WoW-Hater hier meinen ganzen Selbstfindungsprozess durcheinander. Bin ich nun ein WoW-ler oder doch nicht? ^^
> 
> Ok, ich habe seit ein paar Jahren einen WoW-Account. Aber Aion habe ich auch seit Release gespielt und das sind inzwischen schon anderthalb Jahre. Von Warhammer, AoC und HdrRO erst garnicht zu reden. Seit Cataclysm hänge ich hin und wieder mal in Azeroth herum. Aber jetzt bin ich bei Rift. Habe ich trotzdem WoW-Gene?
> 
> ...



Damit kann ich auch leben, solang es nicht die Generation Lichking ist, die sofort nach Dungeonfinder und casualisierung dort und hier schreit. Wobei es ja nichtmal casualisierung ist, was in WoW lange Zeit vorherrschte, sondern einfach nur Faulheit. Ist zwar im ersten Moment sicher cool wenn man am ersten Tag auf Stufe 50 gleich seine ersten 3 Epics bekommt, aber die Langzeitmotivation und das Kribbeln im Bauch, wenn man mal ein Epic bekommt, die ist weg. Ich bekam in der Beta nach Ewigkeiten riften eine Kugel des Heldentums, hab mir darum die epischen Hosen gekauft, das war schon ein nettes Gefühl weil die Kugeln sogut wie keiner bekommt ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Februar 2011)

Lari hat schon so ziemlich alles gesagt was ich gerne geantwortet hätte 
Und genau so ist es auch. Wie soll man die Leute, die sich auch durch den massiven Werbeinsatz von WOW (und z.T. auch AOIN) nicht haben für Fantasy MMOs begeistern lassen, den in großer Zahl für RIFT gewinnen.

Wenn ihr aber jeden WOW Wechsler hier so freundlich empfangt, dann wird RIFT tatsächlich ein Nischenprodukt bleiben, was ja grundsätzlich nichts schlechtes ist.
Nur welche Nische soll es denn belegen?

- Grinder: AION
- Hack and Slay: AOC
- RP: HDRO
- PVP: Warhammer
- F2P: Rom

Noch zur Klarstellung, ich spiele zwar seit Release WOW, aber zur Zeit eigenbtlich nur mangels Alternative.
Aus dem Grund habe ich mir auch 7,5 GB runtergeladen um RIFT zu testen.
Und grundsätzlich ist RIFT gut. Für ein Neustart enorm Bugfrei, detaillierte Graphik, allles schön. Wäre das damals rausgekommen statt WOW würden heute alle RIFT zocken.
Aber mir persönlich gefällt der Graphikstyle nicht und die zu große Ähnlichkeit zu WOW (das ist subjektiver Geschmack!!)
Also werd ich eben weitersuchen. MMO 2012 wo bist du ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Februar 2011)

> WoW Spieler, Bleib in Azeroth und wag es garnicht erst einen schritt nach Telara zu machen, Ihr habt schon euer eigenes Spiel vernichtet, euer eigenes Grab geschaufelt .. legt euch bitte einfach rein und ruht.
> WAR Spieler, Du bist herzlich eingeladen.
> ROM-Spieler, Bring geld mit.
> FF14-Spieler, Ja bei uns kann man durchgehend leveln. Sogar an Sonn- und Feiertagen.



Genau hier spiegelt sich die Community von Rift wieder. Konstruktive Kritik wird fast immer direkt geflamed mit dem Kommentar, einfach zu WoW zurückzugehen. Der Großteil der Rift'ler sind bereits unerträglich überheblich, sodass das Spiel weder ingame noch in den Foren irgendwie Spaß macht, weil man fast nur auf arrogante Narzissten trifft. Die Community, die selbsternannterweise freundlicher als in WoW sein soll, wird von derselben bereits in genau diesem Bezug schon wieder bereits geschlagen.


----------



## games27 (21. Februar 2011)

Auf Empfehlung eines Freundes habe ich mir die Rift Beta angeschaut und bin mehr als enttäuscht. Das Spiel erscheint mir wie ein hastiger Diebstahl diverser mmorpg's und einfach schlechter Umsetzung.
Es fühlt sich an wie ein WoW Klon abzüglich der Comicgrafik. 
Apropos: Am Vgl. mit WoW kommt man nicht vorbei. Wieso auch nicht, Blizz klaut sich ebenfalls alles nützliche zusammen, verührt das Ganze dann aber auch mit ner Portion Liebe zum Spiel und zum Spieler! 
Deswegen waren nahezu alle Blizz Titel ein Hit und deswegen wird Rift keiner:

Ich habe bereits alle Klassen bis auf die Heiler angeschaut und finde es schon fast frech sich am Talentbaum anderer Spiele zu bedienen und das dann einfach über Masse zu kaschieren. Was bringen denn 3 "Seelen" wenn man dort sowieso 50% der Talentbäume unnütze Crit+5 etc. Talente hochschraubt... noch dazu alle Seelen in den ersten 15min bekommt?! Also wenn man schon klaut, dann bitte mit ein wenig Hirn. 
Blizz entrümpelt seine Bäume (erfolgreich!) und hier werden sie mir wieder vorgesetzt... nicht nur geklaut, auch noch lieblos geklaut. 
NULL innovativ. Mal schauen wann die Glyphen kommen.

Dann die Lobgesänge auf die Grafik... klar WoW besitzt einen Comicstil, muss aber auch als erstes Mainstream mmorpg nichts beweisen und sollte auch gar nicht erst als Vergleich rangezogen werden. 
Aber nimmt man beispielsweise Aion als Genre Primus, das mit dem nächsten Addon nochmal ne Schippe drauflegt, weiß ich nicht wieso man die durchschnittliche Grafik von Rift bejubeln sollte.

Dann zum Thema Story... keine Ahnung, die Introvideos waren so hässlich.

Ich denke hier will jemand am Geschäft mitverdienen und kreiert ein zwar handwerklich ordentlich gemachtes, aber liebloses und m.E. überflüssiges Spiel.
Rift kann sicher funktionieren für Leute die keine Comicgrafik mögen oder nicht aufs Grinden in Aion stehen. 
Alles an Rift schreit "Durchschnitt" oder "es gibt eh nichts Anderes zurzeit". Die Rassen...*gähn* (ne moment: *doppelgähn*), Story...*gähn*, Talentsystem...schonmal dagewesen, Klassen...schonmal dagewesen (okay da so richtig keiner was dafür^^).
Und so richtig gespannt bin ich aufs PvP Balancing, mit diesem ganzen Seelenquatsch ist das bestimmt gelungen.

Wann kommt es endlich das mmorpg das wow ablöst? Mit tollem PvP, tollem PvE und einfach mal richtig neuen, innovativen Ideen, ner guten Story und ner richtig guten Grafik.
Rift isses nich.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Februar 2011)

Also mir wird es Spass machen, die Beta war echt gut und ich bin überzeugt. Gleiches gilt für WoW... ich fand Vanilla schon gut und bin bis heute dabei geblieben. Wieso muss immer eins schlecht und das andere gut sein? Verstehe ich nicht.

Mir gefallen beide.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (21. Februar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Zu den Wäldern: Ich wünschte mir mal, dass es nen Schwarzwald gäbe. Sowas würde mich freuen. Dann würde ich mich mal echt heimisch fühlen. Bisher habe ich das nur in Yoshi's Island erlebt. Da gibt's ne Stage namens Schwarzwald Raserei oder so.



Es gibt genügend düstere Geschichten aus dem Schwarzwald, daß man leicht erkennen kann, daß Düsterwald ein Schwarzwald is. Jede Bezeichnung mit Dark, ob Forest oder Moor kann im Duetschland mit Schwarzwald bzw. Schwarzmoor übersetzt werden. Nur wissen die Übersetzer das nicht...
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ihr euch so über den Spruch "geh wieder zu WoW" aufregt. Es zeigt doch deutlich wie sehr der diesen Satz aussprechende WoW-Kiddy is und am liebsten zurück will


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Genau hier spiegelt sich die Community von Rift wieder. Konstruktive Kritik wird fast immer direkt geflamed mit dem Kommentar, einfach zu WoW zurückzugehen. Der Großteil der Rift'ler sind bereits unerträglich überheblich, sodass das Spiel weder ingame noch in den Foren irgendwie Spaß macht, weil man fast nur auf arrogante Narzissten trifft. Die Community, die selbsternannterweise freundlicher als in WoW sein soll, wird von derselben bereits in genau diesem Bezug schon wieder bereits geschlagen.



Konstruktive Kritik wird keinesfalles geflamed, aber hälst du eine Kritik von einem Spieler der bis Level 6 gespielt hat für konstruktiv? Das ist als würde ich WoW auch nach den ersten 10 Levels bewerten, und wenn das so wäre hätte ich WoW wohl nicht lange gespielt, das wäre blitzschnell von der Platte gelöscht worden und nie wieder angerührt worden.

Durch die ganzen Negativ-Kritiker, die eben nur bis Level 6 gespielt haben und dann nochdazu die Beta, wo z.B. die Seelenbäume und der Zeitpunkt, an dem man sie kriegt aus Testgründen nicht final ist @games27, werden viele viele Spieler verscheucht, denen das Spiel vermutlich gefallen würde. 

Lies dir mal games27 seine "Kritik" durch und sag mir ob sowas konstruktiv ist? Ich geh auf sowas nichtmal mehr ein.

Ich hab kein Problem mit Leuten die aus anderen Spielen kommen, meinetwegen auch vom Marktführer, aber sie sollen bitte nicht andauernt danach betteln, das man das Spiel an ihr ehemaliges Spiel anpassen soll. Stichwort Dungeonfinder, Addons, "wo is mei recount" und was weiß ich. Im Gegenteil, ich freue mich wenn Rift eine große Community bekommt und dadurch auch viele Guides, Tipps / Tricks etc entstehen und ich denke so geht es den Meisten auch. Generation Lichking muss das Spiel halt als eigenes Spiel annehmen.


----------



## Drakhgard (21. Februar 2011)

Zumal viele Leute einfach immer noch nicht kapieren, wofür eine Beta da ist. Sich einen Eindruck vom Spiel zu verschaffen? Nein. Für sowas gibt's später Trials. Die Beta ist nur für die Entwickler da und jene, die sie unterstützen wollen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Durch die ganzen Negativ-Kritiker, die eben nur bis Level 6 gespielt haben und dann nochdazu die Beta, wo z.B. die Seelenbäume und der Zeitpunkt, an dem man sie kriegt aus Testgründen nicht final ist @games27, werden viele viele Spieler verscheucht, denen das Spiel vermutlich gefallen würde.



Eigentlich hast du recht Mit Level 6 kann man so ein Spiel noch nicht objektiv beurteilen.

Aber ob ich ein Spiel weiterspiele oder aufhöre ist in der Regel eine sehr subjektive Entscheidung.
Entweder sitz ich da und spiel fasziniert bis morgens um 4 obwohl ich um sechs wieder aufstehen muss oder ich wurschtel hier ein wenig und da ein wenig und frag mich was ich da tu.
Und dann lass ichs eben. Ganz subketiv, auch mit Level 6.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (21. Februar 2011)

"[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]-Atmosphäre
Es gibt Questtexte, *aber keine packende Geschichte*, die einen mitreißt. Die Liebe zum Detail fehlt."[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wo gibts die schon bei nem MMORPG? Wow hat keine, War und LotrO haben nur ne angedeutete und beim Rest naja. Hauptstories sind bei den Designern nicht grad beliebt[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und jetzt werd ich evtl. von irgendwelchen Leseratten gelyncht aber der Wow Entwickler der damals sinngemäss sagte "wer lesen möchte der kauft sich ein Buch" hatte eigentlich nicht unrecht. Texte in MMORPGs können niemals Atmospäre erzeugen, erst recht nicht heutzutage wo man nicht mehr mit seinem Strichmännchen durch Schwarz/Weiss Dungeons läuft.[/font]


----------



## Churchak (21. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe seit ein paar Jahren einen WoW-Account. Aber Aion habe ich auch seit Release gespielt und das sind inzwischen schon anderthalb Jahre. Von Warhammer, AoC und HdrRO erst garnicht zu reden. Seit Cataclysm hänge ich hin und wieder mal in Azeroth herum. Aber jetzt bin ich bei Rift. Habe ich trotzdem WoW-Gene?


Dein erstes MMO,welches dich fesseln konnte,bestimmt die Gene du in dir trägst!
Sollte das WoW gewesen sein trägst du auf Ewig den Fluch des zuspät gekommen in dir und somit das Pech nie die goldenen Jahre der MMORPGs erlebt zu haben als alle nur nett und höfflich waren und es an jeder Ecke im Spiel nur Spass gab.


----------



## Firun (21. Februar 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Wall of Text



Also mir gefällt dass schon das sie Namen genommen haben die ich kenne, da fühle  ich mich gleich Zuhause


----------



## Fearoc (21. Februar 2011)

Naja... alleine schon die Tatsache das Rift ein komplett neues Universum darstellt empfinde ich als einen enorm positiven Unterschied zu WoW, ( WAR, AoC und HdRO). Das Klassensystem ist natürlich auch nicht ganz zu verachten.



> "-Atmosphäre
> Es gibt Questtexte, *aber keine packende Geschichte*, die einen mitreißt. Die Liebe zum Detail fehlt."



Joa... Es ist auch irgendwie schwierig wirklichen allen Charakteren eine stimmungsvolle Stimme zu geben.



> Und jetzt werd ich evtl. von irgendwelchen Leseratten gelyncht aber der Wow Entwickler der damals sinngemäss sagte "wer lesen möchte der kauft sich ein Buch" hatte eigentlich nicht unrecht. Texte in MMORPGs können niemals Atmospäre erzeugen, erst recht nicht heutzutage wo man nicht mehr mit seinem Strichmännchen durch Schwarz/Weiss Dungeons läuft.



Ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. xD QQ


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Eigentlich hast du recht Mit Level 6 kann man so ein Spiel noch nicht objektiv beurteilen.
> 
> Aber ob ich ein Spiel weiterspiele oder aufhöre ist in der Regel eine sehr subjektive Entscheidung.
> Entweder sitz ich da und spiel fasziniert bis morgens um 4 obwohl ich um sechs wieder aufstehen muss oder ich wurschtel hier ein wenig und da ein wenig und frag mich was ich da tu.
> Und dann lass ichs eben. Ganz subketiv, auch mit Level 6.



Dann soll man es aber auch bitte lassen sogenannte Fazits zu schreiben. Wenn das jeder WoW Spieler machen täte, der mit Level 10 aufhört, würden WoW auch bald die Spieler fehlen


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Dann soll man es aber auch bitte lassen sogenannte Fazits zu schreiben. Wenn das jeder WoW Spieler machen täte, der mit Level 10 aufhört, würden WoW auch bald die Spieler fehlen



Warum sollte ich das lassen?

Ich habe klar gekennzeichnet welchen Level ich habe und das es ganz subjektive Aspekte sind.
Also kann jeder das Fazit auch richtig einordnen.
Und ansonsten lass ich mir recht ungern den Mund verbieten, zumal dieser Thread ja extra dem Vergleich zwischen WOW und Rift dient.


----------



## Karvon (21. Februar 2011)

Rift ist nix besonderes...macht ja schließlich nichts neues...sondern altbekanntes und das vl auch ned besser als woanders


 Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Eve Spieler und da bleib ich auch....auf GW 2 warte ich auch.


----------



## Gumja (21. Februar 2011)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Mein Fazit, nach einer closed und jetzt der open Beta...

Grafik: Perfekt! Was will man mehr?
Ich musste gestern bei einigen Invasionen bereits die Grafik ein wenig runter schrauben, das dann doch irgendwann, als zu viele Spieler dabei waren, etwas anfing zu ruckeln!

Charakterindividualisierung: Mir langts... Schon deshalb, da man Rüstungen mit ZWEI Farben färben kann!
Gäbe es einen Charakter Editor wie in Aion, würde zu 99% die Spielbarkeit bei großen Events darunter leiden!

Quests: Einheitsbrei, wie er nunmal heutzutage üblich ist in gängigen MMO(RPG)s!
Es nervt ein klein wenig, das man ständig kreuz und quer über die Map geschickt wird und man verliert irgendwann den Überblick und ist dann ständig im Questlog am hin und her klicken um herauszusuchen, welches Quest in etwa in den gleichen Regionen liegt.
Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau hat Rift hier nicht gelegt, aber gäbe es komliziertere Quests, würds wahrscheinlich eh nur ein paar Tage dauern, bis die Komplettlösung irgendwo im Web (buffed) veröffentlicht wäre...
Dann lassts lieber so wie es ist

WorldEvents (Rifts): Gute Idee und seit Urzeiten (also genau gesagt seit DAoC) hat man mal wieder das Gefühl etwas für sein Reich tun zu müssen. Etwas das mir in anderen Games irgendwie abhanden kam und weder bei WAR, Aion oder so einem MMORiesen wie WoW wirklich aufkommen wollte, da man dort mit keinerlei Konsequenzen rechnen musste, wenn man sich eben nicht dafür interessiert hat!
Hier "muss" man sich drum kümmern, da man sonst eben Pech haben kann, dass eine ganze Stadt (Dorf/Stützpunkt) vom "Feind" übernommen wird und man nicht mehr an seine QuestNPCs heran kommt

PvP: Ich spiele auf einem PvE Server und hab damit bisher nur Einblick in die BGs!
Auch hier hat TRION nicht die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gelegt, wie es damals auf jeden Fall DAoC geschafft hat... ABER... es ist spielbar und macht Laune!
Die eigene Klasse ist natürlich immer die am meisten vernachlässigste und die andere Fraktion wird natürlich immer bevorteilt... *hüstel*
positiv: die kurzen Wartezeiten, da die BG's Serverübergreifend sind...
negativ: Serverübergreifende BGs haben schon beim MMORiesen WoW zur Anonymität geführt und wenn im Release nachher dann auch "Fremdsprachen" im Chat auftauchen, die man selbst nicht spricht, ist Absprache und Zusammenarbeit am Ende nur ein "Glücksfall"

Ich persönlich würde mir hier die ein oder andere PvP Zone innerhalb der Welt wünschen, in der es darum geht (Wie schon damals bei DAoC) Burgen einzunehmen und zu halten und evtl mit Gilden claimen zu können...
Klar, bei zwei Fraktionen, hätte ein Server, auf dem die prozentuale Auslastung der Fraktionen nicht 50% zu 50% ist, leichte Probleme... würde aber im UnderdogRealm früher oder später nur dazu führen, das der Zusammenhalt wesntlich besser wäre


Fazit: Spiel vorbestellt! N 3 Monatsabo wird 100% folgen und wenns dann noch immer nicht langweilig geworden ist, wohl auch weitere Abos [/font]


----------



## Rolandos (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe die drei letzten Betas mitgetestet

Einziger positiver Punkt, die PC und Serversoftware funktioniert .

Ansonsten, streiche WOW setze Rift.
Da ich WOW schon lange nicht mehr spiele, warum soll man sich Rift antun.
Die Innovationen, die Rifts oder Invasionen, sind völlig bedeutungslos, ob man die bekämpft oder in China fällt ein Sack Reis um. Sie sind nur unorganisierte Massenschlachten, die man eigendlich nicht verlieren kann und auf höheren Spielerlevel nur noch nerven und schnell Langweilig werden. Zum Schluß hat man die Rifts links liegen lassen.

Die Seelenbäume, drei an der Zahl gut wer es braucht, sind aber nichts brauchbares. Wenn man die einzelnen Positionen so vergleicht, ist es egal welche Seelen man zusammenstellt, es sind die Selben Fähigkeiten, die z.B. exakt den gleichen Schaden machen, Krits erhöhen nur heißen sie anders und haben andere Icons und grafische Effekte. 

Wer keine Lust mehr auf WOW hat ist bei Rift gut aufgehoben, wird sich sofort zu Hause fühlen, so zu Hause, das man dazu auch bald keine Lust mehr hat.
Achso die Queste, tja, ich habe schon auf die geistig tiefliegenden, sich wiederholenden Queste bei WOW geschimpft, in Rift sind sie noch schlimmer. Auch braucht man die Questtexte nicht zu lesen, einfach von Makierung zu Makierung rennen, alles beseitigen was sich bewegt und sammeln was vor sich hinglitzert.

Ach noch etwas sehr wichtiges.
Rift hat keine Addonschnittstelle vorgesehen, noch nicht, mal sehen ob die EXWOWler Rift überhaupt spielen können.
Ohne ihre geliebten Addons sind die meisten ja nicht spielfähig. Wird wohl am Ende so aussehen, das WOWler in Rift aufgeschmissen sind und schon desshalb es nur zu einem kurzen Rifthype kommen wird. Denke, nach der ersten einmonatigen Freispielzeit sind WOWler wieder bei ihren Lieblingspiel.


----------



## DoktorElmo (21. Februar 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> *1*
> Die Seelenbäume, drei an der Zahl gut wer es braucht, sind aber nichts brauchbares. Wenn man die einzelnen Positionen so vergleicht, ist es egal welche Seelen man zusammenstellt, es sind die Selben Fähigkeiten, die z.B. exakt den gleichen Schaden machen, Krits erhöhen nur heißen sie anders und haben andere Icons und grafische Effekte.
> *2*
> Ach noch etwas sehr wichtiges.
> Rift hat keine Addonschnittstelle vorgesehen



ad 1
Wo spielt sich denn bitte ein Riftpirscher gleich wie ein Klingentänzer? Ein Saboteur wie ein Waldi? Ein Sniper wie ein Assassine? Ein Barde wie eine Nachtklinge?

ad 2
Und das ist auch gut so. War schon für die WOW Community tödlich, und wird fürchte ich für die Rift Community nichts anderes sein, da man dann wieder zu Cookie Cutter Skillungen gezwungen wird.

Ansonsten sag ich dazu nichts, ist deine Meinung. Das mit dem Skillsystem ist aber Blödsinn und das solltest du bei deiner 3-Beta-Erfahrung eigentlich besser wissen oO

Die ersten 2 Skills sind zumindest beim Schurken ähnlich, Schlag und Finisher, danach gehts komplett unterschiedlich weiter.


----------



## PureLoci (21. Februar 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ich habe die drei letzten Betas mitgetestet
> 
> Einziger positiver Punkt, die PC und Serversoftware funktioniert .
> 
> ...



/signed (für mich als WoW-gelangweilter)


----------



## Xyltin (23. Februar 2011)

Karvon schrieb:


> Muss auch sagen, dass es mir ein zu typisches MMORPG ist. Da fehlt 1 Features oder so sonst hätte ich es gerne gespielt und nicht nur die beta
> 
> -Housing
> 
> ...



Housing ist etwas das in der Entwicklung ist. Es war ein kleines Diskussionsthema bei nem Interview mit ne Trion-Entwickler.

Die Tastenbelegung ist in fast jedem MMO am anfang gleich. Auch WOW war da net neu sondern hat Sachen wie Interface und Tastenbelegung kopiert. Dafür gibts eben inoffizielle Standards wie bei allen Spielen.
Grafik is einfach nur toll. Schon auf ultra machts nen super Eindruck und dann kann ich immernoch viele Dinge höher stellen. Wenn ich dann alles auf Max hab frissts zwar n haufen Leistung (vor allem die Schatten auf 2) aber es sieht echt super aus. Hier kann man teils über manch düstere Gebiete reden oder dass man Comic-Grafik lieber hat, doch an der Qualität gibts nix zu meckern.
Das Klassensystem ansich ist nicht direkt neu, aber bietet mehr möglichkeiten als in allen anderen MMOs. Das Balancing im 1v1 is jetzt noch nich perfekt (muss es auch nich sein), doch bei weitem besser als bei vielen anderen großen MMOs (siehe WOW, wo nich mal die hälft der Skillungen spielbar waren bis fast ein Jahr um war und selbst dann wahren einige noch nutzlos). Keine Skillung kommt ansich OP weg, wobei manche natürlich Counter gegen andere sind. Das is eben ne Spezialisierung.
Quests und Story is nich so gut wie bei Offline-RPGS, doch dass is ja verständlich. Verglichen mit anderen MMOs schneidet Rift auch hier überdurchschnittlich gut ab.

Ein MMO spielt man nicht wegen Neuerungen. Und gerade im PC-Gaming bereich gibts seit Jahren keine großen Neuerungen außer der Grafik. Shooter sind sich wohl ähnlicher denn je, RPGs unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich in der Story und RTSs hatten die letzte tolle Neuerung mit WC3 (fast 10 Jahre her) wo man Heroes eingefügt hat. Somit dürftest du kein einziges Game mehr kaufen.
Es geht heute darum die besten Features einzubauen, sie aufzumöbeln und vom feeling her dem Spieler gut rüber zu bringen. Das hat Blizzard mit WOW sehr gut geschafft. Andere große Neuerungen hatte WOW auch nich, da alles davon ansich auch nur kopiert war, und etwas ausgebaut wurde. Das selbe versucht Trion mit Rift und es funktioniert.

Dein letztes Statement lässt vermuten dass du nich so viele MMOs zum release gespielt hast über lange Zeit. Jedes MMO ist nämlich zum Release vergleichen mit dem 1-2 Jahre danach kaum mehr zu vergleichen. Gerade WOW, Aion und AOC sind da gute beispiele.
Aion hatte zu wenige Quests zum leveln und man musste viel grinden, was erst später behoben wurde, und mit dem aktuellen Addon is es kein Problem mehr.
AOC war ansich ein Spiel mit guten Ansätzen, doch ansich nicht wirklich gut. Mit dem Addon wurden die Guten Ansätze ausgebaut und es wurde zu einem super spielbaren MMO das viel Spaß macht.
WOW war zu beginn einfach nur Müll. Genau dass würden die WOW-Spieler heute sagen wenn Blizzard das Spiel nochmal dahin zurücksetzen würde. Doch über die Zeit haben sich die Dinge entwickelt. Content kam, Balancing, BGs, ... .

Ein MMO entwickelt sich schnell weiter anhand der Community und der Entwickler. Diese 2 Seiten bestimmen in welche Richtung es geht. Zum release hat Rift mehr Features, weniger Bugs, eine bessere Grafik und mehr Content als die meisten anderen MMOs ihrer Zeit. Was hier jetzt noch kommen muss ist die Community.

Aus diesen Gründen hat Rift eine Chance verdient, und als MMORPG-Spieler will ich meinen teil dazu beitragen,so wie ich es bei allen anderen MMOs getan habe bei denen ich Potenzial sah. Natürlich muss mandass nicht tun, aber dann darf man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn das Angebot ab guten MMOs nicht so gut entwickelt wie man es gern hätte.
=> In einem MMO legen die Entwickler die Regeln fest und das Spiel wird von den Spielern gestalltet.


----------



## Xyltin (23. Februar 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ich habe die drei letzten Betas mitgetestet
> 
> Einziger positiver Punkt, die PC und Serversoftware funktioniert .
> 
> ...



Ich habe WOW nun über 6 Jahre gespielt und was mir abgeht ist das alte open PvP, keien Arena und flaming über die kleinsten Balancing-Probleme. Kommunikation und Skill werden in WOW auch nicht mehr hoch gehalten. Die Talentbäume sind alt und das System dahinter noch vereinfacht, was die abwechslung und anzalh der möglichkeiten verringert hat.
Wenn man behauptet in Rift wären die Seelen alle gleich, dann hat man wahrscheinlich nur bis lvl 8-10 gespielt. Als Magier muss ich gerade sagane dass sich nur 2-3 gut vergleichen lassen. Alle anderen sind viel zu verschieden (und ich habe alle davon getestet). Verglichen mit WOW ist hier viel mehr möglich und ma ist viel freier in der auswahl. Sie hat auch viel mehr Einfluss.

Man muss nich Rift spielen wenn man nich will, aber wenn man bis jetzt nur WOW gespielt hat, dann hat man nich wirklich n MMORPG getestet. Man hat nur n bischen an der Oberfläche gekrazt.

Was macht Rift für mich interessanter im verlgeich zum aktuellen WOW?
- Community ist nicht so vorbelastet von "noobs" und item-geilheit. hier geht es noch mehr um RPG.
- Kein Arena die das Balancing zwar verbesser, aber Balancing ist nich gleich Speilspaß. Manchmal muss man eben mit rafinesse gegen andere vorgehen. Ich sag nur Perculator und Unbreakable. Die Freiheit und der Spaß wurde gegen Mainstream und Faulheit eingetauscht. Die Kommunikation entfernt. Das ist in Rift nicht so und die Entwickler legen Wert auf Kommunikation untereinander.
- PVP, Rifts, Events und Belohnungssystem schon auf niedrigem LVL gut und vorhanden. dadurch mat lvln viel mehr spaß und es gibt immer etwas zu tun, was das farmen der 0/8/15 MMO quests viel spaßiger gestalltet.
- erst am anfang. Nch viel potential. Wie schonmal erwähnt: Bring mal n MMO wie Vanilla-WOW heut raus und gerade die WOW-ler würden sagen was dess für n schlechtes MMO is und dass des keiner Spielen will, doch es war der anfang ihres heute so geliebten MMOs. So sthet Rift auch erst am anfang und ist an dieser Stelle schon so weit wie WOW erst nach fast 4 jahren war. Was kann dann aus Rift erst werden?

Daher werde ich Rift Spielen solange es mir Spaß macht und ich potential darin sehe dass die Entwickler ausschöpfen wollen. Am ende kann ich entweder wieder aufhören wenn es keinen spaß mehr macht oder ich wie bei WOW sehe dass es in eine richtung geht bei der ich nichtmehr spielen will. Und bis jetzt sehen die pläne der entwickler mehr als gut aus:
- Housing
- LFG-Tool dass aber weiterhin kommunkikation erforder und nicht so stupide ist.
- DMG-Meter?
- Möglichkeit jederzeit ohne Patch oder Serverneustart neue Events dynamisch ins Game einzufügen.


----------



## sydonaiX (23. Februar 2011)

also ich find auch daß rift alles von wow geklaut hat.

- man muss maus und tastatur benutzen. ja sogar bildschirm und pc muss man einschalten
- überall texturen
- es gibt ein UI
- überall sieht man 3D modelle
- es gibt quests
- es gibt dungeons
- es gibt gegner
- es gibt npcs
- es gibt talentbäume
- es gibt mounts
- es gibt
- man muss leveln
- man muss geld dafür hinblättern. und das auch noch monatlich

sowas dreistes hab ich noch nicht erlebt...
lohnt sich nicht das zu spielen.

mein tipp: bleibt bei wow!


----------



## Pyrtiel (23. Februar 2011)

sydonaiX schrieb:


> mein tipp: bleibt bei wow!



Nö, denn WoW ist nicht mehr neu und langweilt mich nur noch. Rift bietet mir:

Neue Story, andere Grafik; Klassenkombos und neue Klassen; bewährtes Interface zum modifizieren; lohnesswerte Gebietserkundung wegen Artefakten sammeln; Neue Landschaften; Andere und bewährte Rassen; Neues kennenlernen der Spielmechanik; Neue und längerfristige Charakterentwicklung mit vielen anderen zusammen (Leveln, Skillen, Farmen); Gute Community, bisher aus der Beta

Sowas garantiert mir wenigstens 3 Monate Spaß, aber nicht bei WoW!


----------



## games27 (23. Februar 2011)

Zu Rift: Was soll denn bis zum Release noch verändert werden?
Man bekommt Seele 2 und 3 später. Wohoo. Und dann die Pre-Release Wunderankündigung: Das Housing. Also mehr der Satz: "Vielleicht kommt Housing, aber wenn dann später..."
Das Statement auch noch positiv zu bewerten find ich lustig. Damit hat jeder Entwickler schon Leute angelockt, egal bei welchem mmorpg. Bis jetzt fällt mir nur DaoC ein wo es auch umgesetzt wurde.
Rift riecht nach Kopie, nach lieblosem Geldverdienen. 
Wer dabei richtig Spaß hat soll sich gern austoben, aber sich auch im Klaren sein: Den Satz "besser als WoW/Aion/etc." kann man sich sparen da alles von dort kopiert wurde.
Bis auf die Rifts, und genau, die sind ein wenig öde...
Also Leben und leben lassen. Ich könnte jetzt auch anfangen das ich bedauert habe DoctorElmos Beiträge gelesen zu haben weil ich überhaupt nicht seiner Ansicht bin. DAS wäre ein Flame.
Und das führt mich gleich zum nächsten Punkt:

Die Community Diskussion: Die "jetztschonriftler" glauben also es liegt nur an den WoW Kindern die dann zur anständigen, großen Rift Gemeinde rüberschwappen ja?
Mh klar. Man braucht ja jemanden auf den man es schieben kann wenn das Geschrei dann auch bei Rift losgeht. 
Sieht man doch hier teilweise schon von großen Rift Verfechtern wie es da später mal aussieht


----------



## Xyltin (23. Februar 2011)

games27 schrieb:


> Zu Rift: Was soll denn bis zum Release noch verändert werden?
> Man bekommt Seele 2 und 3 später. Wohoo. Und dann die Pre-Release Wunderankündigung: Das Housing. Also mehr der Satz: "Vielleicht kommt Housing, aber wenn dann später..."
> Das Statement auch noch positiv zu bewerten find ich lustig. Damit hat jeder Entwickler schon Leute angelockt, egal bei welchem mmorpg. Bis jetzt fällt mir nur DaoC ein wo es auch umgesetzt wurde.
> Rift riecht nach Kopie, nach lieblosem Geldverdienen.
> ...



Gut dass Aion, WOW und Co nich kopiert haben. Alle diese tollen sachen dort waren schon mal da. Gerade WOW hat mit innovationen nix am hut. Da is ansich die umsetzung besser und sie haben es einsteigerfreundlicher gemacht. Dazu kamen dann mit der zeit die serverübergreifenden sachen. Des sind die einzigen Sachen die Blizzard selbst gemachtg hat, der rest ist kopierit. Auch Aion ist eine kopie aus anderen MMOs. Wenn du so argumentierst, dürftest du seit fast 10 jahren kaum mehr ein game zocken, weil fast alles davon kopiert is.

Doch ob kopiert oder nicht, die umsetzunge, das feeling, das man beim spielen hat, und die richtige kombination aus den sachen macht n gutes spiel aus.

Liebloses Geldverdien? Wieso haben sie dann nich einfach ne API gemacht fürs interface modifizieren? Blizzard lässt 10% ihrer arbeit bei der community mit den mods. Außerdem is es weniger Kopiert als wie damals WOW (und auch für Cata hat Blizzard viele neuerungen geklaut, wobei die etwas besseren quests von ihnen kommen) und wenn dann mit guten modifikationen im system, die auch für das spiel sinn ergeben.
Außerdem hat WOW mitlerweile nichtmal mehr die bezeichnung MMORPG verdient. Is eher n MMOH&S (Hach and Slay) wie Diablo 2. Heros werden gefarmt wie Baal und sind auch so leicht. Raids sind die Hellfire Quest und anstatt danach aufzuhören kommt eben neuer Content der wieder das gleiche macht. Nur BGs und Arena bringen da etwas mehr abwechslung.

In einem MMORPG sind die Welt und der Char das wichtigste. Doch in WOW ist die Welt mitlerweile egal. Einmal duch gequestet und nie wieder angeschaut. Vlt fliegt man noch mal drüber.
Früher war des anders und in Rift is es erstmal wieder so. Wo WOW vom eigentlichen RPG abgekommen ist, hat sich Trion dafür entschieden auf der linie zu bleiben (Was man an der entscheidung über das LFG-Tool sieht). Ob sich dass mal ändern wird, ist mir noch egal.

Rifts sind langweilig? die Raid-Rifts sind ein event ähnlich den open boss fights in WOW zu 60er zeiten, nur dass die kämpfe noch ein wenig anspruchsvoller sindund länger dauern, und man muss nicht die ganze zeit einen punkt campen. Diese Raid-Rifts sind ansich auch nur eine kopie, doch gut umgesetzt und das macht es aus. Dazu steckt dort sehr viel potenzial noch drin.

WOW ist ein gutes spiel gewesen, dass viele dinge aufgezeigt hat, aber sich auch einfach zu einem sehr langweiligen und uninteressanten spiel entwickelt hat, wo man nichts mehr erleben kann. Nur noch dinge die von blizzard vorgegeben sind. Anstatt WOW zu spielen könnt ich auch seperate spiele spielen. 
in Gothic hab ich das 1000 mal bessere Questen und die Story
in D2 hab ich das farmen von bossen
in DotA/COD hab ich das PvP

Jetzt fehlen nurnoch die raids. und ich hät jeden teil von WOW duch was bessere ersetzt. Da kommunikation zwischen den bereichen nichts zählt und man die bereiche komplett in WOW getrennt hat (kein Open PvP mehr, PUGs, ...).

Mit deien Argumenten lassen sich so alle spiele zerpflücken und es gibt kein einzige spiel mehr das gut genug zum spielen wäre. PvP, RP, Raids, Traden, ...
Das hatten alles schon die Menschen vor langer zeit erfunden und wurde kopiert. Somit kommt alles aus m RL und des is damit des einzige was gut genug wäre.


----------



## Fearoc (23. Februar 2011)

Also ich verstehe dieses "Das hat Rift von WoW geklaut, kopiert etc." QQ einfach nicht. Manche Leute sollten mal aus Ihrer Traumwelt aufwachen und ins reale Leben gehen, dann sehen Sie schon wie es da abläuft ^^. Tolles Beispiel kann man aus dem Bereich Smartphone nehmen. Das iPhone (WoW) hat die Smartphones (MMORPGs) erst Salonfähig gemacht. Ein paar Monate später gibt es gefühlte 100 verschiedene Smartphones von unterschiedlichen Anbietern auf dem Markt. Einige davon "besser", andere "schlechter" als das Apfel (Blizzard) Produkt. 

Ich finde es super das es soviele Spiele von unterschiedlichen Herstellern gibt und wir nicht gezwungen werden von einem Anbieter/Spiel abhängig zu sein. Lieber etwas gutes kopieren und evtl. es ein klein bisschen besser machen als versuchen etwas neues unfertiges etc. auf den Markt zu bringen. Dies geht natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt.

Ich hoffe mal die Entwickler merken dann schon wenn immer das selbe rauszubringen nicht mehr reicht. Oder vllt. auch nicht?! (siehe Call of Duty) 

In diesem Sinne

Man sieht sich in Telara !

P. S. Bei Musik funktioniert das auch anscheinend auch.


----------



## Xyltin (23. Februar 2011)

Fearoc schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe dieses "Das hat Rift von WoW geklaut, kopiert etc." QQ einfach nicht. Manche Leute sollten mal aus Ihrer Traumwelt aufwachen und ins reale Leben gehen, dann sehen Sie schon wie es da abläuft ^^. Tolles Beispiel kann man aus dem Bereich Smartphone nehmen. Das iPhone (WoW) hat die Smartphones (MMORPGs) erst Salonfähig gemacht. Ein paar Monate später gibt es gefühlte 100 verschiedene Smartphones von unterschiedlichen Anbietern auf dem Markt. Einige davon "besser", andere "schlechter" als das Apfel (Blizzard) Produkt.
> 
> Ich finde es super das es soviele Spiele von unterschiedlichen Herstellern gibt und wir nicht gezwungen werden von einem Anbieter/Spiel abhängig zu sein. Lieber etwas gutes kopieren und evtl. es ein klein bisschen besser machen als versuchen etwas neues unfertiges etc. auf den Markt zu bringen. Dies geht natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt.
> 
> ...



Es war auch mal ein Blizzard-Mitarbeiter der den Spruch verwendet hat: Lieber gut geklaut als schlecht erfunden.
Natürlich wollen wir auch neue Sachen, aber nicht jede Firma hat die Mittel sich einen Fehlschlag zu erlauben und gerade im MMO-Bereich kann es sehr schnell zu einem Fehlschlag führen.


----------



## Phaldor (23. Februar 2011)

die argumente des TE sind wirklich schwachsinn.
ich tippe mal auf wow fanboy der versucht das spiel madig zu machen.
ich muss sagen spiele selbst seit jahren wow. aber das spiel kann meines erachtens jetzt untergehen ^^

-- positive eindrücke --
+ im endeffekt ein grundsolides spiel mit auffallend wenigen bugs und performanceproblemen.
(wer hier behauptet das spiel hätte performanceprobleme sollte lieber einmal seine eigenen hardwarevorraussetzungen bzw internetanbindung überprüfen)
+ wer die spielsteuerung zum beispiel von wow kennt wird sich nahtlos in rift zurechtfinden den die steuerung ist einem ja schon vertraut :-D
+ das berufssystem ist wie man es bereits kennt, inkl. auktionshaus und die dailie quests und es gibt viieellleeee quests
+ der spielesound ist absolut stimmig und macht was her
+ man wird nicht zu allen questgebern anhand der geschichte geschickt.... suchen und erkunden heisst die devise es gibt viele versteckte questgeber
+ artefakt sets sammeln & kompletieren (diese liegen in der welt verstreut rum) und starten wiederum eine quest
+ es gibt getrennte seelen für PVE und PVP... also nichts mit PVE nervs wegen pvp...

-- verbesserungswürdig --
- grafisch macht das spiel erst richtig laune wenn man es auf ultra einstellungen spielt.
- bei der charaktererstellung könnten etwas mehr anpassungsmöglichkeiten sein

was allerdings sein augenmerk auf sich zieht sind die open world events die sogenannten rifts (risse) welche sich in der spielewelt öffnen und wieder geschlossen werden müssen.
es gibt risse der unterschiedlichen levelstufe und sind teilweise alleine oder nur in gruppe machbar.
wobei das dadurch vereinfacht wird das man im riss der öffentlichen gruppe beitritt. somit erspart man sich die gruppensuche!
beim betreten einer instanz bleibt einem die mitstreitersuche wie gewohnt erhalten.


----------



## DoktorElmo (23. Februar 2011)

games27 schrieb:


> Zu Rift: Was soll denn bis zum Release noch verändert werden?
> Man bekommt Seele 2 und 3 später. Wohoo. Und dann die Pre-Release Wunderankündigung: Das Housing. Also mehr der Satz: "Vielleicht kommt Housing, aber wenn dann später..."
> Das Statement auch noch positiv zu bewerten find ich lustig. Damit hat jeder Entwickler schon Leute angelockt, egal bei welchem mmorpg. Bis jetzt fällt mir nur DaoC ein wo es auch umgesetzt wurde.
> Rift riecht nach Kopie, nach lieblosem Geldverdienen.
> ...



Wehe sie kommen!

Es beschwert sich ja niemand das es Leute gibt die Rift schlecht finden, allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum die dann ins Rift Forum kommen und einen Flame-Thread nach dem anderen aufmachen. Und Danke für deine Bemerkung, das du mich NICHT mit deinem NICHT Flame flamen wolltest 

Von der Ankündigung mit dem Housing hab ich nichts gehört, sie meinten nur das sie darüber nachdenken weil es ein Vorschlag Seitens der Community war - ist klar das ein WoW Spieler das als komisch empfindet, eine Schnittstelle von der Community zu den Dev´s gibts dort doch eh nicht. 

Den Rest hat ein Xyltin schon gesagt.

Eins noch, vielleicht kannst du´s mir verraten: Wenn du das Spiel so scheiße findest, was zum Teufel machst du dann hier im - RIFT - Bereich? Du kannst den ganzen WAR Bereich absuchen, ich finde, das Spiel ist eine reinste Frechheit, aber habe ich dort irgendwo einen Thread erstellt der nur darauf abzielt die Spieler zu provozieren? Leben und leben lassen, das hast du gesagt und mit selbigen Posting eigentlich gleich wieder ignoriert.
WoW mag genial sein und ich verstehe jeden, der dabei bleibt, MIR macht es keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Deadwool (23. Februar 2011)

Was ich wirklich Klasse finde ist das mit dem Gildensystem:

Inspiriert von Warhammer's Gildensystem geht Blizzard hin und kündigt für WoW Cataclysm ein ähnliches System an. Also die Möglichkeit die Gilde zu leveln und Belohnungen freizuschalten. Allerdings wollen sie das System noch besser machen und versehen es mit einem Talentbaum. Während der Beta krebsen sie jedoch zurück von der Idee und klauen dafür fast 1:1 das Gildensystem von Warhammer. Merkt ja keiner.

Trion hingegen (wie wir wissen bestehend u.a. aus ehemaligen Warhammer Leuten) gehen hin und klauen das mit Talentbäumen erweiterte und nicht realisierte Gildensystem von Blizzard und bauen es in RIFT ein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Februar 2011)

Die Frage wer beim wem was geklaut hat, ist doch völlig müssig.

Die Frage ist wo sollen die Kunden von Rift herkommen?

Ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass da draussen noch ein paar zigtausenden unentdeckte potentielle Fantasy MMO Spieler sitzen,
die allermeisten werden bei einem der Markführer untergekommen sein (Warhammer, AoC, Rom, WOW, HdRO, Aion)

Rift wird also zwangsläufig auf Wechseler angewiesen sein um zu überleben.

Und da der Thread hier um Rift/WOW geht, behaupte ich weiterhin, dass Rift als Wechseloption für WOW diesem einfach zu ähnlich ist.
Wenn mich ein Spiel langweilt werde ich kaum dauerhauft bei dessen Zwilling glücklich


----------



## teroa (24. Februar 2011)

Fluti schrieb:


> Aber dein Minus Punkte sind ja mal sowas von lächerlich. Keine Ahnung was du für einen Schrott PC hast, aber bei mir auf Ultra Details hat RIFT bisher die schönste Grafik.



spiel mal AOC oder HDRO auf dx11...






Fluti schrieb:


> Allein schon weil RIFT nicht auf einer alten Engine aufbaut,



was ist dann ne alte dx9 engine sonst???

ich hoff ja noch das eventuell mal nen dx 11 updaten kommt weil dx9 ist out...


----------



## myadictivo (24. Februar 2011)

ich hab bisher auch jedes mmorpg zumindest mal angeguckt und zur zeit spiel ich ca. seit 5-6 monaten auch wieder wow und es hängt mir ehrlich gesagt auch schon wieder zum hals raus.
85 bin ich geworden (innerhalb von 2 tagen), normale non hero inzen hab ich gesehn.
getwinkt hab ich zum erbrechen und zumindest die neuen alten gebiete "teilweise" gesehn.
aber für mich ist das spiel einfach kaputt gemacht worden. nur noch schnell, schnell, level 85 werden. erbstücke, gildenbonus, 1 quest machen = 1/4 level up. wie soll man da noch genüßlich spielen, landschaft, quests entdecken. alles ist aufs durchrushen ausgelegt. instanzen vor 85 hero sind ja wohl einfach ein witz.

mir ist ehrlich gesagt auch scheiss egal ob rift irgendwas bei wow geklaut hat oder nicht. ich will einfach mal was neues sehn und nicht den alten käse zum 1000ten mal durchkauen.

ich hab auch aoc gespielt. zugegeben nur bis ~lvl50, weil es damals schon noch arg verbuggt war. ich hab warhammer gezockt bis kurz vor 40. aber die performance war einfach grottig und das spielsystem an sich hat mir irgendwann nicht mehr zugesagt. ich hab aion gespielt, wenn auch nur 3 tage bis mir dieser anime scheiss voll auf die nüsse gegangen ist.. etc usw usf. hdr online, champions oline, rom..

ich freu mich auf heut abend rift. ich hab absolut 0 peil was auf mich zukommt und lass mich mal überraschen. wenns gefällt und mich unterhält gut. wenn nicht ist doch nicht mein problem ? dann schließ ich halt kein abo ab..


----------



## Deadwool (24. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Rift wird also zwangsläufig auf Wechseler angewiesen sein um zu überleben.
> 
> Und da der Thread hier um Rift/WOW geht, behaupte ich weiterhin, dass Rift als Wechseloption für WOW diesem einfach zu ähnlich ist.
> Wenn mich ein Spiel langweilt werde ich kaum dauerhauft bei dessen Zwilling glücklich


Klar wird Rift auf Ex-WoW'ler angewiesen sein. Ob die sich bald wieder von Rift abwenden weil es zu ähnlich ist ? weiss nicht.
 Es gibt viele ehemalige WoW Spieler die (wie ich) WoW sehr gerne und sehr lange gespielt haben und es von der Spielmechanik her immer noch mögen, aber es einfach nicht mehr sehen können.
Die Grafik, die immer gleichen Animationen und Sprüche der NPCs, jeder Winkel von Azeroth schon zig mal gesehen und last but not least weil das Spiel immer mehr zugunsten von Blizzards Aktionären versaut wird. 

Das ist der Punkt wo Trion sich an die Spieler wendet und sagt : Wir bieten euch ein alternatives WoW an. Es mag nicht revolutionär sein. Aber es ist technisch verbessert und vor allem ist es neu. Es gibt eine neue Welt zu erkunden, man kann wieder rumprobieren, sich etwas aufbauen.

 Und vor allem scheint Trion bei der Spielqualität zu einem Zeitpunkt von WoW einzusetzen, als es noch beliebt war: The Burning Crusade.


----------



## Xyltin (24. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Wehe sie kommen!
> 
> Es beschwert sich ja niemand das es Leute gibt die Rift schlecht finden, allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum die dann ins Rift Forum kommen und einen Flame-Thread nach dem anderen aufmachen. Und Danke für deine Bemerkung, das du mich NICHT mit deinem NICHT Flame flamen wolltest
> 
> ...



Schön geschrieben.
/singed



Deadwool schrieb:


> Was ich wirklich Klasse finde ist das mit dem Gildensystem:
> 
> Inspiriert von Warhammer's Gildensystem geht Blizzard hin und kündigt für WoW Cataclysm ein ähnliches System an. Also die Möglichkeit die Gilde zu leveln und Belohnungen freizuschalten. Allerdings wollen sie das System noch besser machen und versehen es mit einem Talentbaum. Während der Beta krebsen sie jedoch zurück von der Idee und klauen dafür fast 1:1 das Gildensystem von Warhammer. Merkt ja keiner.
> 
> Trion hingegen (wie wir wissen bestehend u.a. aus ehemaligen Warhammer Leuten) gehen hin und klauen das mit Talentbäumen erweiterte und nicht realisierte Gildensystem von Blizzard und bauen es in RIFT ein.



Hier sieht man sehr schön wie viel Blizzard eben nicht selbst erfindet, aber die Leuten behaupten immernoch dass es von Blizzard kommt. Sind meistens die, welche mit WOW angefangen haben und die anderen MMOs vlt grad mal n paar Stunden getestet haben.
Trion nimmt sich auch nur gute Dinge heruas aus anderen Spielen, aber sie ändern einiges daran und fragen sich was am besten für die Community davon ist.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Frage wer beim wem was geklaut hat, ist doch völlig müssig.
> 
> Die Frage ist wo sollen die Kunden von Rift herkommen?
> 
> ...



Rift ist WOW in keinen fall zu ähnlich. Wie in jedem MMO findet man eine dem Standard entsprechende Steuerung und Interface. Dazu kommen Gilden, Klassen, Talente, ...
Alles nix neues in MMOs, aber welches MMO hat sowas denn nicht?
WOW bietet ansich Komfort und Einsteigerfreundlichkeit.
Rift bietet mehr freie Action und Events. Mehr Kommunikation unter den Leuten. Abwechslung mit wenig Aufwand (nicht jedemal nen neuen Char hochspielen).
Das sind teils Dinge die WOW mal hatte und wenn den Leuten WOW jetzt nichtmehr passt, weil gerade diese Dinge fehlen ist Rift Ideal. Auch wenn man alle Chars im Spiel haben wollte aber nicht den Aufwand und das langweilige LVLn von WOO haben will, so ist Rift eine gute Wahl. Hier macht lvln auch mit nicht so interessanten Quests noch mehr spaß als WOW wo ich nach dem 1. mal schon die schnauze voll hab, da in Rift einfach in der Welt was los ist. Es sind immer Spieler unterwegs und die Hauptstädte sind nicht überfüllt.



teroa schrieb:


> spiel mal AOC oder HDRO auf dx11...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich Spiele AOC und die Grafik ist sogut wie die von Rift, aber Leistungshungriger. Für Rift brauch ich gerade mal nen Laptop für 700€ und ich kanns auf Ultra spielen mit mehr als 30FPS im durchschnitt. Wenn ich nen Desktop nehm gehts noch leichter. Auch bei Ultra lassen sich noch einige Grafik Details nach oben schrauben, was das Spiel dann einen guten Tick besser aussehen lässt als AOC. DX9 heist dass man es auch auf XP zocken kann. Mit DX10 only würds nur auf Vista und Win7 gehen (bzw. Cracked XP). Dazu ist DX10 nicht wirklich optimal und frisst mehr Leistung als es bringt. 
DX 11 dagegen ist gut, aber immernoch in der Testphase. Somit kann man nicht einfach hergehen und ein Spiel auf DX11 auslegen. Man kann es al feature nachlegen, doch was ist schon DX11 bei einem MMO wert? Hier geht es nicht um die beste Grafik, sondern um Atmosphäre und die Community. Das Spiel muss überall lauffähig sein, der Story und der Welt ein passendes Design geben und die Leute müssen sich einigermaßen Zeitgemäß fühlen (und da immernoch alle Games auf DX9 basieren und vlt eine DX10 option haben oder gerade mal 1-2 features von DX11 optional zum testen anbieten ist DX9 immernoch Zeitgemäß).


----------



## Mandarinchen (24. Februar 2011)

Da ja hier das Thema Rift - WoW ist, geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Also ich habe die letzten Jahre WoW gespielt (habe mit Burning Crusade angefangen). Allerdings hat sich gegen Ende von WotLk schon gähnende Langeweile bei mir breit gemacht (nein, wir hatten den Content noch nicht durch, Casualgilde die es gemütlich angehen ließ). So setzte ich meine Hoffnungen in Cata, und dass damit der Spielspaß wieder kommen wird. Nun ja, was soll ich sagen - 85 war ich in zwei Wochen (und ich habe kaum Inis gemacht während des Leveln, und oft ein paar Tage gar nicht gespielt). Und schon nach so kurzer Zeit war es an der Zeit, wieder im Pre-Cata Hamsterrad mitzulaufen: Hero fähig werden, Marken, bzw. jetzt Punkte farmen, Ruf farmen. 

Fazit: meine Hexe war Hero fähig und ich hatte keinen Bock mehr, mit ihr weiterzuspielen. Auch die neuen Gebiete zu Ende zu questen..... es ist einfach immer wieder und wieder und wieder das Selbe. Ich hätte das selber noch vor einem Jahr nicht gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen würde. Aber an Langzeitmotivation hat Cata FÜR MICH einfach nix zu bieten.
Ich hatte mich auf eine schöne, lange Levelphase gefreut, denn ich gehöre zu der scheinbar aussterbenden Rasse der Spieler, die Leveln nicht als Plage, sondern als den hauptteil des Spiels sehen (Motto: der Weg ist das Ziel!)


Nun habe ich Rift getestet, in der letzten CB und die OB und muss klar sagen: Ja, es gibt Paralellen. Aber es ist ja auch das gleiche Genre. Was soll also großartig komplett anders oder neu sein vom Aufbau (Questen muss man in jedem MMO, soweit ich das weiß, Instanzen gibt es bestimmt auch in allen, usw.)
Ich finde die Paralellen nicht schlimm. Im Gegenteil - erleichtert die Eingewöhnung.

Aber es gibt doch auch viele Dinge die (zumindest für mich, die ich nur WoW bisher gespielt habe, und kein anderes MMO) neu sind. Es gibt viel zu entdecken, nicht nur eine neue Welt, das Charsystem finde ich sehr ansprechend, die Grafik gefällt mir sehr gut.

Nach dem Ausflug nach Telara halte ich persönlich die knallbunte Comic-Welt von WoW überhaupt nicht mehr aus. Rift kommt für mich einfach "erwachsener" rüber, vom Optischen.

Mein persönliches Fazit: ich hab mein WoW Abo gekündigt, und Rift vorbestellt.
Und ich freue mich auf heute Abend, wenn es endlich losgeht!

Ob Rift besser, schlechter oder gleich gut ist wie WoW wird sich weisen. Es muss ja nciht jedem gefallen, genauso wie WoW nicht gefallen muss. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden, und das ist doch gut so, oder findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. Februar 2011)

@Vorposter


Jedem seinen Geschmack.


Ich kann nur sagen, dass es mir selbst in der Beta bis Lvl19 das Spiel schon zu langweilig wurde....und das finde ich bedenklich...weil ich stimme dir zu,
mir macht an jedem AddOn das questen am meisten Spass - aber bei Rift - obwohl es neu! war - schon nicht mehr.

Q-Qualität...sag ich jetzt mal nix dazu....
und nebenher immer und immer wieder Rifts/Invasionen/Brückenköpfe mit immer gleichen Prinzip: hinrennen,stupide umkloppen (meist Gruppengezerge),fertig.

Und Lv19 so schnell geworden...in einem ziemlich kleinen Gebiet!....was auch eintönig war.


Ich frag mich wie gross die Welt ist, und wenn man in dem Stil questet und nebenbei immer wieder Rifts macht - wozu man stellenweise praktisch gezwungen ist, weil sie direkt im Levelgebiet sind
oder sogar die Q-Geber weg sind - wie schnell ist man dann bitte auf Max-Level?


----------



## Xyltin (24. Februar 2011)

Mandarinchen schrieb:


> Da ja hier das Thema Rift - WoW ist, geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> Also ich habe die letzten Jahre WoW gespielt (habe mit Burning Crusade angefangen). Allerdings hat sich gegen Ende von WotLk schon gähnende Langeweile bei mir breit gemacht (nein, wir hatten den Content noch nicht durch, Casualgilde die es gemütlich angehen ließ). So setzte ich meine Hoffnungen in Cata, und dass damit der Spielspaß wieder kommen wird. Nun ja, was soll ich sagen - 85 war ich in zwei Wochen (und ich habe kaum Inis gemacht während des Leveln, und oft ein paar Tage gar nicht gespielt). Und schon nach so kurzer Zeit war es an der Zeit, wieder im Pre-Cata Hamsterrad mitzulaufen: Hero fähig werden, Marken, bzw. jetzt Punkte farmen, Ruf farmen.
> 
> ...



Und genau deshalb habe auch ich mit WOW aufgehört. Und ich versuche die Lücke mit Rift zu schließen (sehr sinnvoll ne lücke mit nem riss zu schließen).
Heut abend und des WE wird sich zeigen ob Rift genug hergibt, aber schon das lvln bis 25 hat mir viel spaß gemacht.



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> @Vorposter
> 
> 
> Jedem seinen Geschmack.
> ...



Also gerade bis lvl 4 fand ich es auch sehr öde, als ich des des 2. und 3. mal gemacht hab, aber danach wurds wieder besser, und  dann war die LVL-geschwindigkeit war ok. Ähnlich wie in WOW(Vanilla) damals (wobei man heute ja in wow schon schnell mal n neuen char erstellt und dirket an die 20 kommt bevor man was merkt. ich hab nen neuen Rogue auf 73 gezockt in 3 Tagen playtime).
In Rift geht halt nur bis 50, also wird man schon schnell ans max lvl kommen, aber die letzen lvl sollen schon ziemlich lange dauern.
Eintönig ist jedes MMO. Da macht WOW nichts besser. Nach 6 Jahren mal die alten gebiete zu überarbeiten war ganz gut, aber wenn ich sie einmal durch hab, dann is es wieder genau so langweilig wie davor.
In Rift dagegen kan nich mich entscheiden wie ich LVLn will (was in WOW lange nicht der fall war). 
1. Questen
2. Rifts + Events
3. PvP
Man kann hier frei kombinieren und fast frei ingorieren was man will. Ich mache 1 LVL-up duch quests und dann startet ein rift-event und ich mach eins mit dem event. Manchmal mach ich auch nur des event weil mir ein Artefakt fehlt des nur dort droppt. Es ist einfach freier. Dass dinge langweilig sind kann passieren, aber dafür hat man eben die auswahl, was man bei WOW nicht wirklich hat (PvP auf low LVL is wirklich langweilig. Mein rogue tötet von lvl 10-70 hin jeden im PvP in max 3 sec. Alterac FTW).

WOW stirbt. Es gibt kein langweiligeres system. Es profitiert noch immer von der sammler-sucht und den vielen leuten die bereits spielen, aber es werden weniger und das gesamte system ist mitlerweile fast nur noch auf SOLO ausgelegt. Questen, PVP, Inis. Nur für raids und Arena/Rated BGs brauch ich wirklich leute die ich kenne, wobei Raids schon mit RNDs gut geht. Es gibt keine Events die mir mal die LVL zeit n bischen angenehmer machen oder kommunikation mit leuten. 

Warum WOW langweilig ist
Hier wird sehr schön erklärt was  an WOW mal gut war und was jetzt so schlecht ist.
Ich hab eignetlich das lvln immer als gut angesehen in WOW, aber danach ist einfach mitlerweile schluss. Ich kann mir nichts langweiligeres mehr vorstellen. Arbeiten > WOW. Dabekommt man geld, hat mehr abwechslung und is auch mal interessant. WOW end game content is einfach nichts anderes mehr als n implementiertes Hellfire Quest dass blizzard einfügt um die leute die noch nich gemerkt haben dass se was besseres tun könnten grad noch bei der stange zu halten.


----------



## La Saint (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn man die rosarote Fanbrille absetzt, bleibt bei Rift nichts Neues mehr übrig. Außer das man noch nicht weiß, welcher Stein hinter welchem Baum liegt. 

Das ist übrigens der einzige Grund, aus dem ich mir Rift gepreordert habe. Es gibt eine einigermaßen ansehnliche Welt zu entdecken. Das dürfte genug Beschäftigung für 2 Monate sein. Wenn man die zeitschindenden Maßnahmen wie Craften auch noch mitmacht, vielleicht sogar 3 Monate. Aber dann ist die Luft raus.

Eine Itemspirale als Endgame werde ich mir nicht mehr antun. Ein unbalanced PvP auch nicht. Bleibt nur noch twinken. Und das dürfte bei Rift ebenfalls müßig sein. Zum einen gibt es für jede Fraktion nur ein einziges Startgebiet. Da ich schon in der Beta jedes 3 mal durchgespielt habe, und es noch mal mit meinen Mainchar tun muß, werde ich es auf gar keinen Fall noch weiteres mal mit einem Twink machen. Zum anderen machen die Seelen twinken unnötig.

Man twinkt doch nur, um mal eine andere Klasse kennen zu lernen. Bei Rift völlig unnötig. Jede Klasse kann alles. Nehmen wir doch einfach mal das Schweizer Armeemesser unter den Klassen, den Kleriker. Je nach geskillten Seelen kann ich den als Heiler, als Tank oder als DD spielen. Wobei als DD auch noch eine unterschiedliche Skillung als physischer Nahkämpfer oder als magischer Fernkämpfer möglich ist. Und in allen diesen "Professionen" ist der Kleriker auch noch imba. Wozu da noch einen Twink hochleveln? Man skilled einfach seinen Kleriker um. Kostet ein paar Minuten und eine weitere Rolle.

Ob jetzt Risse, dieses von Warhammer Online abgekupferte Pseudo-Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Rift, im Verlauf des Spiels mehr Nutzen oder mehr Behinderung bringt, wird sich zeigen. Vielleicht baut Trion ja die Risse zu einem Endgame-Content aus. So eine Art Open-Raid mit Epischer Ausrüstung als Loot für die DDs (Tank und Heiler bekommen wie bisher nur eine Ehrenurkunde für die Teilnahme, denn sie machen ja nicht genügend Schaden). Aber ob das als Langzeitmotivation ausreichen wird?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

LaSaint...
Risse sind Teil des Endgames, ausgelegt auf 10 Mann Raids, aber offen. Diese Risse verteilen keine Beute über das Bewertungs-System der normalen Risse.
Desweiteren hat sich die Riss-Bewertung schon geändert. Ich habe als DD, Tank und Heiler schon Freimark-Embleme bekommen. Gerade als Tank regelrecht einen Emblem-Überschuss.
Und ob sich die Klassen unterscheiden. Paladin, Plünderer und der Anti-Mage-Tank haben andere Spielweisen und Aufgaben. Sie haben gemein, dass man Knöpfe drücken muss für die Skills  Ob der Kleriker im Endgame überhaupt mit anderen Klassen mithalten kann in den Exoten-Skillungen steht auch noch offen.

Woher der Frust?


----------



## Mandarinchen (24. Februar 2011)

@ La Saint 
Mich wundert ja, dass du für das game überhaupt Geld ausgibst.

Wie gesagt, Geschmäcker sind verschieden, ud es wird ja keiner gewzungen Rift (oder sonst irgendein Game) zu spielen.


----------



## Mixin (24. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und da der Thread hier um Rift/WOW geht, behaupte ich weiterhin, dass Rift als Wechseloption für WOW diesem einfach zu ähnlich ist.
> Wenn mich ein Spiel langweilt werde ich kaum dauerhauft bei dessen Zwilling glücklich



Zumindest für mich gilt die Aussage schon mal nicht - einfach vieles was mich überzeugt hat jetzt bei *** aufzuhören - noch 5Std - freu mich wie ein Schnitzel xD

Cu in Telara


----------



## La Saint (24. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> LaSaint...
> Woher der Frust?


Ach, vermutlich hat das noch nicht mal was mit Rift zu tun. Was Trion macht ist eigentlich nur business as usual. Wenn auch ziemlich unelegant.

Es gäbe so viele Möglichkeiten frischen Wind in die MMORPG-Szene zu bringen, aber seit Jahren wird immer wieder nur der gleiche alte Müll aufgewärmt. Und jedes Mal stellen sich die tollen Features nur als heiße Luft heraus. Das war mit dem technischen Industriemüll namens AoC so, das war mit dem PvP in Warhammer so, das war mit den Flügeln in Aion so. Und es wird mit den riftigen Rifts in Rift genauso sein.

Was das Aufwärmen betrifft, da ist Rift sogar eine Warmhalteplatte. Aufgewärmter geht schon garnicht mehr. Jetzt fangen sie schon mit den Versprechungen an. Housing soll es geben. Hat Blizzard das nicht auch schon vor 5 Jahren angekündigt? Hat das nicht quasi jedes MMORPG der letzten Jahre angekündigt? Also sogar bei den Ankündigungen wärmt Trion nur alten Müll auf ^^.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sunst0rm77 (24. Februar 2011)

Auf was beruht denn dein vergleich zwischen W.o.W. & Rift oder besser gemeint die Gemeinschaften die hir angeblich sein sollen 
Das skillsystem?
Oki ansatzweise vieleicht, man kann 4 Rollen haben & hat insgesamt 12 Seelenbäume die man nach belieben ausbauen kann.

Aber es mit World of Warcraft zu vergleichen finde ich ehr unangemessen!
Jedes MMO hat hat fast immer ein idetisches Grundgerüst..das hat nicht´s mit W.o.W. zu tun!
Schau dir mal D.A.o.C. oder Everquest 1&2 wie wär´s denn noch mit Ultima Online was einst mit zu den ersten MMO´s
zählte!
Dann vergleich noch mal bitte.
Es hat erstens kein Comic-look wie in W.o.W..
Zweitens sehen die Char´s doch Anders aus als wie in W.o.W..
Drittens W.o.W wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erschaffen!

Erst mal abwarten & Tee Trinken & ruhe bewahren wer weiß was noch alles geplant ist für Rift.


----------



## Mikehoof (24. Februar 2011)

Wie gelangweilt muß man sein, ein Spiel zu spielen auf dass man keine Lust hat. 
Mein letztes MMO war übrigens auch WoW, also ich denke es wird genügend Wechsler geben.


----------



## Sunst0rm77 (24. Februar 2011)

Hmm dem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen WAR hat meiner Meinung nach ein besseres PvP system als andere MMO´s was ich seit langem in ein gesehn habe
& auch miterlebt hatte immerhin 2 Jahre lang...


----------



## Sunst0rm77 (24. Februar 2011)

@LaSaint...
Dann macht dir vieleicht TERA-online was bald kommen wird ja mehr lust wieder ein MMO´s wieder zu Spielen..
Weil es ein Aktives Kampfsystem hat nix Reihe Durchklicken


----------



## Xyltin (24. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Ach, vermutlich hat das noch nicht mal was mit Rift zu tun. Was Trion macht ist eigentlich nur business as usual. Wenn auch ziemlich unelegant.
> 
> Es gäbe so viele Möglichkeiten frischen Wind in die MMORPG-Szene zu bringen, aber seit Jahren wird immer wieder nur der gleiche alte Müll aufgewärmt. Und jedes Mal stellen sich die tollen Features nur als heiße Luft heraus. Das war mit dem technischen Industriemüll namens AoC so, das war mit dem PvP in Warhammer so, das war mit den Flügeln in Aion so. Und es wird mit den riftigen Rifts in Rift genauso sein.
> 
> ...



Frischen Wind in eine Szene in der es so eine vielseitige community gibt? des kann isch keine firma so ohne weiteres erlauben, da sie mit einem fehlschlag pleite sind. Blizzard kann es versuchen, aber bei den anderen MMO-Entwicklern sieht es vom geld her net so toll aus. Große publisher stehen da auch net immer dahinter. Frischer wind kommt daher meist wenn das game gut is im laufe der Jahre hinzu.

AOC war von den ideen sehr innovativ, aber eben schlecht umgesetzt. da war dein frischer wind drin. Aber gerade mit dem Addon ist AOC ein super MMO das sich sehen lässt.
Warhammer hatte ein super PvP system, doch es magnelte an allem anderen.
Auch die Flügel in Aion sind erstmal eine gute idee und auch super zum spielen, doch sind die beschränkungen aus auswirkungen aufs PvP sind einfach mal sehr stark.
Der vorteil an den Rifts: 
- die entwickler können dynamisch neue rift events einbauen und veranstallten ohne patch oder sosntiges (könnt man dann wie bei P&P-RPGs mti nem dungeonmaster machen).
- auch open raid rifst, wie open world bosse.
- mehr abwechslung beim lvln.
- schlachten um seltene große rifts.

Versprechungen? Sie meiten dass Housing auf ihrerer liste steht und darüber diskutiert wird. ob es jemals kommt kann keiner sagen. Wurde bei WOW auch nie versprochen. Trion sprach darüber wwil die community infos haben wollte. Und wieso sollten sie auch ihre pläne zurückhalten?

Und am ende würd mich doch noch interessieren was dieser frische wind in MMOs sein sollte den du beschreibst? du erwähnst ihn, doch keiner kann sich vorstellen was dass sein könnte, und anscheinend hast du ja sehr viele gute ideen. Aber pass dann damit auch auf. Blizzard hatte auch gute ideen für MMOs und jetzt hat es ihnen WOW mit 2 addons und ihren ideen ziemlich ruiniert verlgichen mit vanilla und BC.
Auch musst du bedenken wem die ideen gefallen. Die community ist launisch, vielseitig und unberechenbar.
Eine idee geht schnell mal nach hinten los wenn sie nicht langsam und schritt für schritt umgesetzt wird (siehe black and white).

Wir leben eben nicht in einer utopischen welt. jede änderung und neuerung birgt risiken und je mehr desto riskanter dass unterfangen. Deshalb besser schritt für schritt, dabei ist das risiko überschaubarer und man kann die notbremse noch ziehen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Februar 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt wo Trion sich an die Spieler wendet und sagt : Wir bieten euch ein alternatives WoW an. Es mag nicht revolutionär sein. Aber es ist technisch verbessert und vor allem ist es neu. Es gibt eine neue Welt zu erkunden, man kann wieder rumprobieren, sich etwas aufbauen.



Ich drück die Daumen, ganz im Ernst!!


----------



## TAYLAN (24. Februar 2011)

La schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens der einzige Grund, aus dem ich mir Rift gepreordert habe. Es gibt eine einigermaßen ansehnliche Welt zu entdecken. Das dürfte genug Beschäftigung für 2 Monate sein. Wenn man die zeitschindenden Maßnahmen wie Craften auch noch mitmacht, vielleicht sogar 3 Monate. Aber dann ist die Luft raus.
> cu
> Lasaint



Da ja immer mit WOW verglichen wird bei Cata war schon nach 1,5 Monaten die Luft raus.


----------



## Kwatamehn (25. Februar 2011)

TAYLAN schrieb:


> Da ja immer mit WOW verglichen wird bei Cata war schon nach 1,5 Monaten die Luft raus.



Cata ist ein AddOn eines Spieles, dass es schon jahrelang gibt. Und ich glaube kaum, dass jeder(oder auch nur der Grossteil) der Cata hat, schon alles gesehen und erreicht hat.

Exalted bei allen neuen Fraktionen,BiS Equip,alle Heros durch geschweige denn die Raids.

Abgesehen davon wurde die alte Welt komplett überarbeitet - glaube kaum das alle überhaupt jedes neue alte Gebiet gesehen hat oder dort die neuen Quests mit Twink oder Main durch.

Ausserdem kommen in Kürze 3 neue Inis und ein neuer Raid.....


Also vergleiche bitte nicht Birnen mit Äpfel und pauschalisiere nicht deine Meinung (hast du im übrigen alles oben erwähnte getan/gesehen?)


Wenn wir pauschalisieren, könnt ich nämlich auch sagen, bei mir war in der Rift-Beta die Luft schon raus....gefühlt (gemessen hab ich es nicht, weil ich nicht mehr weiss, wielange es mit 1.Char bei Classic gedauert hat) um einiges schneller als bei WoW Lv19 geworden - immer gleiche Quests gemacht, immer gleiche Rifts, Luft war raus....es hat gelangweilt.


----------



## Lari (25. Februar 2011)

Ist schon richtig.
Ich hab zwar nicht alles bei Cataclysm gesehen, im Raid dümpel ich auch bei 9/12 rum, aber im Prinzip logge ich auch nur noch für Raids ein.
Hab zwei Charaktere auf 60+ getwinkt, auch scho viel gesehen.
Da ist wirklich irgendwie die Luft raus und ich nutze Rift als Pause. Entweder gefällt mir Rift nach einer Weile so sehr, dass ich WoW vorerst dran gebe oder ich geh nach einer Weile zurück in den Raid-Alltag 
Also neue Heros farmen, bis ich nichts mehr daraus brauche, dann wieder nur für Raids einloggen. Irgendwie wenig motivierend


----------



## Stroog (25. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> bla bla blablablabla...
> Also neue Heros farmen, bis ich nichts mehr daraus brauche, dann wieder nur für Raids einloggen. Irgendwie wenig motivierend


Solche Probleme hätte ich auch gerne mal. Wenn dich das ganze nicht motiviert oder Du keine Lust hast dann lass es doch... Immer diese Suchties die sich "nur für Raids" einloggen...

Kopf ---> Tisch....

Ich frage mich WOZU Du dich nur für die Raids einloggst. Spass am Spiel ist es ja offensichtlich nicht. Und um mit irgendwelchen "Stimmen" im TS zu hocken, die man unter Umständen noch nicht mal getroffen hat (so Reallife mässig)
braucht man das Spiel an sich ja nicht. TS läuft auch ohne WoW, Aion, WAR, Rift, ICQ-Pool oder Tetris... (wer möchte kann diese Liste gerne ergänzen). Bevor hier jetzt geflamed wird: Das gilt auch für Vetrillo, Mumble und sonstige Voice Tools. 

Ich an deiner Stelle würde 
a) mal die Jalousie hochziehen und ne Prise Sonnenlicht tanken
b) mir je nach dem wie Alt Du bist, ob Du Männlein oder Weiblein bist und je nach persönlicher Vorliebe einen Paarungspartner besorgen
c) einfach mal nach einem guten Therapeuten deines Vertrauens in deiner jeweiligen näheren Umgebung googeln... ( oder alternativ über Yahoo suchen... je nach Belieben)


----------



## Garnalem (25. Februar 2011)

Die Gründe, warum ich Rift spiele und was ich in Vergleich zu WoW besser/schlechter find: 

- Der Hauptgrund: Das *Seelensystem* hat es mir sehr angetan. Durch die 3 Seelen hat man die Möglichkeit, seinen Charakter sehr frei zu gestalten. So ist z. B. ein Heiltank ohne weiteres möglich. Bei WoW muss man dazu erst umskillen und die Talente sind sehr eng vorgegeben, auch wenn mit Patch 4.0.1 das Korsett ein wenig gelockert wurde. Ich spiele ich einen Caster, der auch mal ordentlich zulangen kann und nicht nach 2 Schlägen umkippt, wenn mal ein Gegner mir zu nahe kommen sollte. Und nebenbei kann ich mich heilen oder auch mal die Gruppe, wenn es brenzlig wird.

*- *Zweiter Hauptgrund: *Es macht SPASS!* Und es ist bisher kein stumpfes Gegrinde.

- Es wirkt* frisch*. Auch wenn Rift das Rad nicht neu erfunden hat (WoW übrigens auch nicht), so gibt es dennoch eine neue Welt, eine neue Community, neue Klassen und Völker usw. und die Grafik ist realistischer. Außerdem ist das Seelen- und das Riftsystem ansprechend.

- Die *Grafik *ist hübsch, außerdem mag ich das düstere Endzeit-Szenario und steh nichte so auf die knallbunte Comicgrafik von WoW.

- Das *Gameplay und Interface* sind zwar WoW-ähnlich, aber noch besser zu handhaben. Wo man bei WoW erst einige Addons installieren muss (z. B. Interfaceanpassungen a la Titan Pannel und Bartender) hat man hier die wichtigsten Funktionen direkt ins Interface eingebettet und alle Leisten sind frei verschieb- und gestaltbar. Auch ist das Questing-System und die Mini-Map, an der man bestimmte Punkte z. B. Briefkästen und Händler einblenden kann, sehr gelungen und erinnert an WoW. 

- Die *Community* ist noch sehr viel entspannter als in WoW und es wird bisher Wert auf ordentliches Benehmen gelegt.

- Die *Server* liefen gestern trotz vollster Auslastung sehr stabil, kein Ruckeln und keine Lags. 

- Der Publisher kümmert sich um die Community und denkt 1 Schritt weiter. Gestern zum Headstart waren die Server zum entsprechenden Zeitpunkt auch wirklich online und stabil. Und weil es einen unglaublich großen Andrang gab (klar, bei 1 Million erstellter Accounts) hat man sehr schnell reagiert und weitere Server freigeschaltet. *Sehr positiv auch: Es gibt direkt im Spiel einen Feedback-Button, indem man Lob, Kritik und Wünsche loswerden kann.
* 
- Keine Einspielzeit notwendig: Als WoW-Spieler brauche ich kein Tutorial, sondern fühle mich direkt heimisch. Aber auch andere Rollenspieler werden angesichts des benutzerfreundlichen Gameplays kaum Einstiegsschwierigkeiten haben.

- Was mir nicht so gefällt ist, dass teilweise zu sehr bei WoW abgeguckt wurde wie beim Erfolgssystem. Weniger ist mehr. Ich finde ein "Taten"-System wie bei Herr der Ringe Online besser, wo man nicht mit Erfolgen erschlagen wird und man wirklich etwas davon hat. Ansonsten habe ich bei Rift bisher keine wirklichen Kritikpunkte gesehen.


----------



## Snowhawk (25. Februar 2011)

Wenn Rift wirklich ne 1 zu 1 Kopie von WOW wäre, würde ich es trotzdem zocken...

Weil man durch das Klassensystem nicht so kastriert ist wie in WOW.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (25. Februar 2011)

Also, was ich bisher von Rift gesehen habe,
würde ich eher sagen es ähnelt WAR mehr als Wow ^^

Vor allem von der Grafik her, das look-and-feel ist meines Erachtens schon sehr ähnlich.
(auch das Erfolgssystem, public Quests a.ka. Rifts)


Was ich hingegen wirklich absolut Wahnsin finde ist das Skillsystem.
So frei in der Punktevergabe war man bisher selten


... auch wenn ich mich IMMER NOCH ein wenig eingeschränkt fühle xD
Vielleicht komme ich aber einfach immer noch nicht darüber hinweg, dass mir das Skillsystem in Sacred so gut gefiel und ich seither überall danach suche xD


Was die ganzen Risse angeht, auf das Rift ja (na no na net xD) großteils aufbaut muss ich sagen.
das ist recht nett 
Wie die public Quests aus War.

... jedoch, wie lange? :^)
Weiß nicht, ob sich die Motivation dazu halten kann,
aber mal schaun, was die Entwickler nachlegen und in welchen Zeitabständen
wenn der Großteil der Spieler im Endcontent ist.


Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass Rift nicht so eine "wir machen was die Heuler wollen, wem was nicht passt, der setzt sich auf unseren Schoß und weint und was vor und dann bekommt er einen Keks" - Anstalt wird ;p
Denn wie das bei den ganzen Online Games so ist... das größte Problem sind nunmal
... die Spieler 




Aber warum alle jetzt hier mit Plagiatsvorwürfen kommen ist mir unverständlich o.O
Sind Eurer Meinung nach alles Smartphones "Kopien" vom iPhone?
(und das auch nur, weil ihr vorher kein anderes kanntet? Oder sagt irgendwem Symbian was? Das Motorola A1000/1010? )

Oder sind wir alle Kopien des Affen? (die strenggläubigen mal augeschlossen xD)


Tatsache ist nun mal, was sich bewährt und gut ankommt wird weiter verwendet... und erweitert... und verbessert.

Wenn nicht, gäbe es keine Konkurrenz, 
bloß eine Marke von Auto, Kleidung, Computer und eben Genres...
mit dem Stand von vor etlichen Jahren.


Dieses ganze "x hat alles von y kopiert!drölf!1!" scheint aber grad in Mode xD
Guttenberg hats ja auch nicht gelassen xD



So... jetzt bin ich fertig gekommen xD
ciao


----------



## Lari (25. Februar 2011)

Stroog schrieb:


> Solche Probleme hätte ich auch gerne mal. Wenn dich das ganze nicht motiviert oder Du keine Lust hast dann lass es doch... Immer diese Suchties die sich "nur für Raids" einloggen...
> 
> Kopf ---> Tisch....
> 
> ...



Ouha, da packst du ja richtig aus 
Warum ich nur für Raids einlogge? Ich spiele MMOs des Zusammenspielens wegen. Das ist nunmal im PvE nur in Instanzen möglich. Die Heros sind aber alle durch, oft genug gesehen, wenig herausfordernd. Raids finden auch nicht am laufenden Band statt, und in der übrigen Zeit ist halt nichts mehr da, was mich persönlich motiviert einzuloggen. Und jetzt halt dich fest: in den letzten ~9 Tagen war ich sage und schreibe 4 Stunden inGame. Ein Raid eben, weil die anderen abgesagt wurden.
Flame-Keule auspacken kannst du ganz gut, warum auch immer. Soll Leute geben, denen der WoW-Alltag irgendwann nichts mehr zu bieten hat.
Zu a) was ich wohl in den 9 Tagen gemacht habe... 
Zu b) vorhanden 
Zu c) wieso? WoW langweilt mich, ich hab aufgehört außerhalb des für mich interessanten Raidens das Spiel zu betreten.

Thema TS: 90% meiner Gilde besteht aus Leuten aus meiner Region, man kennt sich schon aus Zeiten vor WoW.

So, du bist wieder am Drücker


----------



## SyntaXKilla (25. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> ...


BATSCH!!! Uberpwned by Lari xD

Ich frage mich auch, wie Stroog von "nur für Raids einloggen" auf "kein rl" kommt? o.O
... wobei... den Punkt mit Paarungspartner fand ich auch gut ^^


Hach *seufz*
Die community kann ma lieben (so wie ich euch jetzt ^^) oder hassen <3


----------



## Kwatamehn (25. Februar 2011)

ahhh...bitte löschen


----------



## Lari (25. Februar 2011)

Sicher, so langweilig wie du sie findest, so interessant finde ich sie.
Die Public-Quests in WAR hatten mich damals schon gereizt, die Risse finde ich bisher auch ganz nett, insofern es kein reines Gezerge ist. Die besten Riss-Momente waren noch die, bei denen ich als einziger Krieger-Tank des Raids vorne stand, mich vermöbeln ließ, absolut fremde Heiler mich am Leben hielten und der Raid seinen Fokus auf meine getankte Ziele richteten.
Oder für den einzigen Heiler, dem ich nach Ende des Risses noch ein "gut geheilt!" flüsterte, weil er die Riss-Schließung ohne große Verluste ermöglichte.

In WoW habe ich einen 85er Jäger als Main, einen 85er Priester für Berufe, einen 75er Magier für noch mehr Berufe und noch diverse Klassen auf 50+.
Wenn ich twinke verlässt mich schnell die Lust, denn dann stell ich mir die Frage, warum ich das überhaupt mache. Gebiete kenn ich, Endgame spiel ich mit ihnen nicht, Berufe brauch ich nicht. Einzig eventuell mal ein paar Instanzen vor dem Endgame mit ihnen sind spaßig.
Ich hab schon immer neben WoW andere MMOs gespielt und angetestet, weil ich einfach die Abwechslung brauche. Nun ist Rift dran. Was ich an Rift sehr schätze ist das Fehlen von Addons und eben das "Neu-Feeling". Wie lange mich das allerdings hält vermag ich nicht zu sagen 

Edit: Toll Kwatamehn ^^ Ja, sah komisc aus, aber jetzt fehlt der komplette Bezug


----------



## games27 (25. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Wehe sie kommen!
> 
> Es beschwert sich ja niemand das es Leute gibt die Rift schlecht finden, allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum die dann ins Rift Forum kommen und einen Flame-Thread nach dem anderen aufmachen. Und Danke für deine Bemerkung, das du mich NICHT mit deinem NICHT Flame flamen wolltest
> 
> ...



Das heißt also im Rift Forum darf nur positiv über Rift gesprochen werden? :-)
Jede Antwort ist eh subjektiv oder hast schon mal ein Forum gefunden in dem einer als erstes postet und alle danach schreiben nur noch "stimmt!" ?

Im Ernst: ein Vergleich zu den sonst meistgespielten Mitbewerbern um meinen Standpunkt zu verdeutlichen:

Aion: Asia-Grinder (erstmals auch ein wenig ausgelegt auf den europäischen Markt) mit Focus auf Massen PvP + Hammergrafik. Flügel. Wenigstens ein bisschen was Eigenes. Negativ: Asia-Grinder ;-)
WAR: erstklassiges PvP System (die Macher von DaoC) mit tollen BGs und Einführung von Public Quests(!). 
Leider war es hässlich und hatte zuwenige Spieler (Identifikation mit dem eigenen Char=null) und somit fiel der PvP Part in sich zusammen.
WoW: Klar damals viel zusammengeklaut von DaoC/Everquest aber selbst Maßstäbe für PVE Content gesetzt plus bis dato beste Benutzeroberfläche&Zugänglichkeit (auch durch Addons). 
Liebe im Detail an jeder Ecke. Aber nach 6 Jahren ist natürlich der Lack ab!
Everquest2: cooles Craftsystem, klasse PVE Combo Idee nur irgendwie isgesamt so..naja, aber wenigstens 2 Eigenheiten. Hatte glaube ich auch kein wirkliches PvP worauf aber alle Ex DaoC Spieler zu der Zeit Bock hatten. 
Nahezu jedes brauchbare Spiel hatte Eigenheiten bzw. Neuheiten. Champions Online kannst z.B. mit nem Gamepad spielen, komplett anderer Zugang zu nem mmorpg. Guilt Wars steht für Hammer Arena PvP. Und der angekündigte 2. Teil
scheint neue Sachen versuchen zu wollen. usw.

Die Frage ist jetzt ernst gemeint und vielleicht habe ich es in der Beta übersehen (und daher mein Hauptkritikpunkt):

Was ist das Neue/Spezielle an Rift? Was ist der Hauptgrund Rift zu spielen?

Was soll ich den z.B. von Garnalems Gründen halten? Die hätte man wirklich in der Form auf nahezu alle neuen Spiele übertragen können.
Oder die eine Anmerkung das alles geklaut werden kann und muss da sich alles verbessert und weiterentwickelt, ja wenn es mal so wäre! 
Hier wurde nur geklaut, da hat jemand das Weiterentwickeln vergessen! :-P


----------



## MrGimbel (25. Februar 2011)

games27 schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist der Hauptgrund Rift zu spielen?
> ...



Es macht Spaß.


----------



## Klos1 (25. Februar 2011)

games27 schrieb:


> Das heißt also im Rift Forum darf nur positiv über Rift gesprochen werden? :-)
> Jede Antwort ist eh subjektiv oder hast schon mal ein Forum gefunden in dem einer als erstes postet und alle danach schreiben nur noch "stimmt!" ?
> 
> Im Ernst: ein Vergleich zu den sonst meistgespielten Mitbewerbern um meinen Standpunkt zu verdeutlichen:
> ...



Es kann ja jeder von Rift halten, was er will, aber deine Argumentation ist einfach völlig für die Tonne. Das Seelensystem und die Rifts sind nicht erwähnenswert, aber der Anschluss eines Gamepads zum Beispiel schon. Da braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr viel dazu sagen.


----------



## DoktorElmo (25. Februar 2011)

games27 schrieb:


> Das heißt also im Rift Forum darf nur positiv über Rift gesprochen werden? :-)
> Jede Antwort ist eh subjektiv oder hast schon mal ein Forum gefunden in dem einer als erstes postet und alle danach schreiben nur noch "stimmt!" ?
> 
> Im Ernst: ein Vergleich zu den sonst meistgespielten Mitbewerbern um meinen Standpunkt zu verdeutlichen:
> ...



Es soll und darf jeder Rift kritisieren, loben, wie er will. Aber leider artet das oft ziemlich aus, auf beiden Seiten - nur fallen die negativen Kritiken von Spielern, die das Spiel bis maximal Level 6 gespielt haben, halt extrem auf.

Warum man Rift spielen sollte?
Ein Vorposter hats schon geschrieben, weil es Spaß macht.
Weil alles funktioniert wie es funktionieren soll.
Weil der Headstart absolut reibungslos verlief.
Weil es das erste MMO seit Vanilla-WoW mit eigener "Seele" ist, die einen bindet


----------



## Kwatamehn (28. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Sicher, so langweilig wie du sie findest, so interessant finde ich sie.
> Die Public-Quests in WAR hatten mich damals schon gereizt, die Risse finde ich bisher auch ganz nett, insofern es kein reines Gezerge ist. Die besten Riss-Momente waren noch die, bei denen ich als einziger Krieger-Tank des Raids vorne stand, mich vermöbeln ließ, absolut fremde Heiler mich am Leben hielten und der Raid seinen Fokus auf meine getankte Ziele richteten.
> Oder für den einzigen Heiler, dem ich nach Ende des Risses noch ein "gut geheilt!" flüsterte, weil er die Riss-Schließung ohne große Verluste ermöglichte.
> 
> ...





Joa, keine Ahnung was los war, irgendwie kam beim posten dauernd eine Fehlermeldung - wohl weil ich Forum in 2 Browserfenstern offen hatte, keine Ahnung.

War dann zu faul zum neu schreiben bzw. die Tags rauslöschen.


Mir ist durchaus klar, dass twinken langweilig werden kann/ist.  

Ich selbst habe nur wenige Chars neu angefangen und dann bald wieder damit aufgehört - jetzt mit Cata gibt es da positive wie negative Gründe einen Twink wirklich länger zu spielen:

-Negativ: Ich hab nicht sonderlich viel bzw. regelmässig Zeit zu spielen und mir fehlt eine Raidgilde....insofern hab ich mit Main wenig zu tun....Dailys machen udn hin- und wieder ne Rnd-Ini, that´s it.
-Positiv: Ich kenne die neue alte Welt nicht - seit meinen letzten angefangenen Twink ist es ewig her, insofern war ich in vielen GEbieten ewig nicht, kenne die Qs nicht mehr so richtig, und jetzt
gibt es da vieles neues

Zu Rift:
Ich will niemanden überzeugen es nicht zu spielen - viell. warte ich etwas und werde es dann austesten - aber rein von der Beta hat es mich nicht wirklich überzeugt.
Ich mag die Grafik stellenweise nicht - über Qualität im Vergleich zu WoW braucht man sich nicht streiten - es ist mehr der Stil der mir stellenweise nicht zusagt
Rifts: Ich empfand es halt genau anders....es war pures anonymes Gezerge - noch dazu wirklich jedes Mal exakt das gleiche(zumindest die die ich in der Beta sah)

Leveln.....ging für mich durch Qs und Rifts viel zu schnell.....zumindest solange ich gespielt hatte, ging es für mich gefühlt viel schneller als jetzt ein WoW-Twink.

Viell. relativiert sich das auch mit höheren Level....

Weiters das Setting - es ist in vielen Bereichen halt WoW-ähnlich..Elfen,Zwerge,Magier,usw....es müsste um Längen besser als WoW sein um mich dann noch zu reizen und das ist es in meinen Augen nicht.
(ich habe durchaus mehr als genug Kritikpunkte an WoW und spiele mom. bei weitem nicht soviel wie früher....aber in der wenigen Zeit die ich spiele, finde ich durchaus etwas das mir Spass macht, bzw. motiviert...auch wenn es mom. sicher nicht Endcontent an und für sich ist)


Ich setze meine Hoffnung weiterhin auf Star Wars:Old Republic  ...ich bin nunmal Star Wars Fan, finde nachdem was ich bislang gesehen hab, den Grafikstil toll und es wäre
alleine vom Setting halt wirklich was anderes als WoW/Rift.


----------

